# Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/26/12



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I read them. Scouts honour.


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

> Does anybody actually read these things when I put them up lol?


No. Just scroll through the pics.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> I read them. Scouts honour.


:brock



N-destroy said:


> No. Just scroll through the pics.


:hhh


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Give me some Ziggler, Punk/Heyman and Ambrose and I'm happy.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

I.READ.IT



Raw 9,5/10 fore me


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

yeah i actually read them so yeah thanks for putting it up


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

I read them, trying to find any way I can to get hyped for Raw these days.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Watch them have Rollins and Reigns talk for the whole promo just to troll the IWC.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Ambrose interview FTW.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Does anybody actually read these things when I put them up lol?


Eh....sometimes. :stuff

I'm kinda interested...not so much in the show itself but as to what stunt that @WWEAnonymousCam/@BradMaddoxIsReality troll is going to pull next.

(yeah, I know the videos he put up on Youtube are fake BS, still made me laugh though)


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Should be a good one


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope Ambrose speaks, Rollins on the mic just sounds incredibly awkward.

AJ/Cena storyline is still stupid, surprise.

Wonder what Punk and Heyman will do. Maybe he'll finally get those balloons.

Show vs Sheamus build up ; definitely leaning towards a Sheamus win.

Will be watching this one.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Give me some Ziggler, Punk/Heyman and Ambrose and I'm happy.


Pretty much this. Hopefully Wade kills a geek too. 

Cena / Ziggler segment to close the show. Save those ratings unk2


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

In for:

Intense Ziggler.
Dean Ambrose mic time.
More of Reigns/Ambrose/Rollins.
Whatever CM Punk and Heyman do.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

It's your own redux or from the wwe site? I read it


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Throwing people through announce tables, savage beatings, having affairs, disrespecting eachother......

Can't we have one Raw where the wrestlers are nice to eachother? :bron3


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I read, thanks


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

The person behind the Divas Hidden camera is supposed to be at RAW tomorrow. According to the youtube channel anyway.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena/AJ storyline still going on?










Fuck off with that nonsense.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMBROSE MIC TIME 

And 3 hours of shit. At least there's a hook for once.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Stars_on_Aircraft_Carrier_John_Morrison.html



> - WWE is teasing that Ryback could team with Santino Marella and Tyson Kidd to face Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns. Ryback, Kidd and Marella have all been attacked by the group from NXT.


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...NXT_Star_SmackDown_Segment_Cut_Birthdays.html



> - As of Sunday night, the plan was for tonight's second hour of RAW to kick off with Michael Cole interviewing Rollins Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns.
> 
> source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

"- WWE is teasing that Ryback could team with Santino Marella and Tyson Kidd to face Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns. Ryback, Kidd and Marella have all been attacked by the group from NXT."

If - IF - that is the case then this could be a good idea. Let Santino or Kidd take the pin while Ryback goes apeshit. After the loss, Ryback then beats up Santino and Kidd out of frustration.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Don't see Ryback teaming with a couple of jobber bottom card guys randomly. That would be retarded.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> If - IF - that is the case then this could be a good idea. Let Santino or Kidd take the pin while Ryback goes apeshit. After the loss, Ryback then beats up Santino and Kidd out of frustration.


How is it a good idea? He would have gotten screwed over in the last two PPVs, screwed over at Punks championship party, essentially screwed over by having his group lose tonight before he main events against Punk at TLC where he'll get screwed over again. Not the pattern for success for someone they're trying to make one of the top next guys. Gonna have to start calling him Screwback at that point.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

I guess all the WF members are waiting for Ambrose first live promo! Am i the only one having this weird an frightening feeling that Rollins and Ambrose will stay quiet when Reigns do all the talking ?

Will WWE will have the audacity to announce another Ryback/Punk match for the title at TLC. This poor Ryback is going to be killed by the brooklyn crowd! 

I want to see another epic Ziggler promo. I'm starting to think that the WWE wants to try something serious with him.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> How is it a good idea? He would have gotten screwed over in the last two PPVs, screwed over at Punks championship party, essentially screwed over by having his group lose tonight before he main events against Punk at TLC where he'll get screwed over again. Not the pattern for success for someone they're trying to make one of the top next guys. Gonna have to start calling him Screwback at that point.


The fact that he'd be on a losing team would not affect him one little bit. He wouldn't even be made to look weak, he'd be dishing out the offence.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> The fact that he'd be on a losing team would not affect him one little bit. He wouldn't even be made to look weak, he'd be dishing out the offence.


A loss is a loss. Even in screwjobs or someone else taking the pin, it's a loss. If Ryback is never going to WIN anything, it gets old...fast.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> A loss is a loss. Even in screwjobs or someone else taking the pin, it's a loss. If Ryback is never going to WIN anything, it gets old...fast.


Except he wouldn't even lose. Hell, after the match he'd go on a wrecking spree killing everyone in sight, deeming the match irrelevant. Seeing Santino or Kidd take a pin wouldn't make him any weaker, on the contrary it'd actually make him look stronger and perk the crowds interest in seeing Ryback get his revenge on the three guys even more.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> How is it a good idea? He would have gotten screwed over in the last two PPVs, screwed over at Punks championship party, essentially screwed over by having his group lose tonight before he main events against Punk at TLC where he'll get screwed over again. Not the pattern for success for someone they're trying to make one of the top next guys. Gonna have to start calling him Screwback at that point.


he'll survive. its not like he will be going back to squashing local jobbers (outside for the Saturday Morning Slam show). This helps even more if you want to be blunt. Giving him the title off the bat would have made it worst for him and having a 1 month reign would be pointless. The Rock wants CM Punk at the Royal Rumble, there is the reason why Ryback is getting screwed. After Ryback is out of this picture, you'll see him built up more on his way to winning either the WWE Title or the WHC (most likely, he wins this before the other one)


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> A loss is a loss. Even in screwjobs or someone else taking the pin, it's a loss. If Ryback is never going to WIN anything, it gets old...fast.


The road to that was the most obvious one when he was thrown into a feud with the biggest heel out of nowhere, with almost no real build up behind him.

And if Ryback beats the three new guys there will be three people suffering the fate of Ryback instead of just one. A difference is that they are three guys being very weak as they are getting beaten cleanly by one guy, instead of the one guy being shown as strong but getting screwed because he's alone, facing many bad guys that aren't even playing by the rules.

Without heels like these being built up, what's Ryback ever going to do once he gets on top? Had he beaten Punk after looking dominant there would be no relevant story left for him, save maybe a face vs face feud with Cena. It would also mean that Ryback had no character arc. With him being a monster but struggling becuase he's facing overwhelming odds it will actually have been a proper arc once he finally climbs to the top.

I think his pretty one-dimensional gimmick has been a bigger risk of him growing stale than his booking has. Hopefully they will continue to develop him into something with some more meat, which they took a little step towards on the last Raw.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> Except he wouldn't even lose. Hell, after the match he'd go on a wrecking spree killing everyone in sight, deeming the match irrelevant. Seeing Santino or Kidd take a pin wouldn't make him any weaker, on the contrary it'd actually make him look stronger and perk the crowds interest in seeing Ryback get his revenge on the three guys even more.


In order for one of them to take the pin, Ryback would have to get his butt whooped and taken out of the match. Either way, how many times can he not win before people stop giving a crap? Once Punk starts feuding with the Rock, they need to have Ryback win the WHC or something or they will have completely killed him off, IMO.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> In order for one of them to take the pin, *Ryback would have to get his butt whooped and taken out of the match*. Either way, how many times can he not win before people stop giving a crap? Once Punk starts feuding with the Rock, they need to have Ryback win the WHC or something or they will have completely killed him off, IMO.


Of course he wouldn't, don't be daft. He would focus his rage on one of the three guys (maybe Reigns seeing as he's the biggest), while Ambrose and Rollins rely on sneaky underhand tactics - maybe even with assistance from Maddox perhaps - to defeat the other two. 

Having Ryback defeat one of the three new guys rules out any further development - why would he want to get his revenge after this when he has defeated them just two weeks after they appear? Does not make any sense.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Putting him in a tag match with those geeks won't help him much but it's better than another pointless title match where some hocus pocus goes down at the end and he gets screwed again. Like others have said he can just do his thing when he gets tagged in and then let Santino or whoever take the pin, he doesn't need to be taken out either - just have him fighting two of them on the outside while the other guy is in the ring with Santino/Kidd


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

I want Ambrose to make his career SOLO,not with a fucking group....


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If ryback does not stay over with the strong booking he has got then he does not deserve to be in the main event in the first place. Rollins and ambrose have more talent in their little toe's nail then ryback has. I like ryback but no way should he bury those two by beating them two and reigns at the same time.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:



> I guess all the WF members are waiting for Ambrose first live promo! Am i the only one having this weird an frightening feeling that Rollins and Ambrose will stay quiet when Reigns do all the talking ?


Deep down in my guts I have this weird uncomfortable feeling, too.
I hope I'm so wrong. PLEASE!!!! *Raises hands and offerings to the sky*


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

RatedRviper said:


> I want Ambrose to make his career SOLO,not with a fucking group....


Exactly How I feel.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RatedRviper said:


> I want Ambrose to make his career SOLO,not with a fucking group....


There we go. First complaints.

COMPLAIN COMPLAIN COMPLAIN.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> The road to that was the most obvious one when he was thrown into a feud with the biggest heel out of nowhere, with almost no real build up behind him.
> 
> And if Ryback beats the three new guys there will be three people suffering the fate of Ryback instead of just one. A difference is that they are three guys being very weak as they are getting beaten cleanly by one guy, instead of the one guy being shown as strong but getting screwed because he's alone, facing many bad guys that aren't even playing by the rules.
> 
> ...


Ryback is unfortunate. He was thrown as Punk's opponent with no real build up and because Punk needed an opponent since Cena was injured. Now they are forced to keep Ryback as a main eventer or else he will lose the support and will become irrelevant. They could have redeemed themselves if this storyline actually had a 'resolution' where Ryback finally wins the title, but they can't do that either cause Punk has to face Rock. They had thrown themselves into a deep hole the moment they pushed Ryback as the challenger.

Moral of story, WWE needs to start doing long-term planning and throwing Rock into the RR WWE Championship main event is not a good idea cause of the problems created during the time period leading up to it.



RatedRviper said:


> I want Ambrose to make his career SOLO,not with a fucking group....


really? tell me more about how interesting it is to see the same 'squash someone every week' push  At least in a group he has something to connect to the crowd with, and an actual storyline which will make his debut more memorable. Not to mention the eventual solo run will be way more interesting and he won't have to go through the 'squash jobbers for a year to seem legit' time-period.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Ryback's over, so he should be jobbing every single week. That's how it should be, he's over, it'll be fine.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'm expecting the interview with the new guys to last around 10 minutes and it will reveal the square root of fuck all about them. These _vigilantes_ will remain mysterious and shit.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cant wait for more Cena & A.J.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I want Ziggler all over my TV; stoked to see what the Ziggler and Cena feud will bring. 

I want the US & IC titles built up like crazy tonight, because I *could care less* about them at this point. 

Interested to see if the Heyman Boys attack Ryback again, or someone new (probably just an interviewing Matt Striker).

Punk...I don't even care about.

Sheamus and show...already built up in 1 episode, so nothing else to do except for dodging a Brouge Kick and a KO punch a few more times.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Skyfall said:


> I want Ziggler all over my TV; stoked to see what the Ziggler and Cena feud will bring.
> 
> I want the US & IC titles built up like crazy tonight, because I *could care less* about them at this point.
> 
> ...


Is this a deliberate troll?


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

The moment Ambrose opens his mouth this forum will CRASH.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

CHIcagoMade95 said:


> The moment Ambrose opens his mouth this forum will CRASH.


Could be taken in two ways tbh. :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Looking forward to Punk, Ziggler and Ambrose/Rollins/Reigns so much I might actually stay up for RAW. Expecting to be let down though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Still anticipating Swagger's return for better viewing experience, other than that. Umm hope it's a good show. Also is tonight that the show is starting @ 8:15 for Canadian peeps?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Remember last week : OMG I CAN'T WAIT FIRST TIME I SEE RAW SINCE AMBROSE'S BIRTHDAY 111111111111111

And how the WWE trolled you all... :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

AMBROSE :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Raw hasnt even started and ppl are marking out :mark: man I hope tonights episode is great. Excited to see what they do with the trio. Plus Ziggler is doing great atm he is finally having a somewhat main event feud and actually looks good at times.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Can't wait for Reigns, Rollins and especially Ambrose. The rest can take a backseat for me.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

The greatest religious event since the pope came here will take place tonight. :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Inb4 WWE trolls the IWC and Ambrose says nothing


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope Ziggler gains the upperhand on Cena tonight again, so Cena can beat the odds at TLC.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

They need to have Swagger return and they can do 2 on 1 since Cena can't overcome evens.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

lol.. so much excitement.. reminds me of the when Nexus debuted and the next week everyone was marking out just like right now.. also reminds me of Punk's shoot promo. I am not expecting any big things from this one. I know WWE will fuck this up like they always do.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> I hope Ziggler gains the upperhand on Cena tonight again, so Cena can beat the odds at TLC.












they about to take it to the streets.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Why is everyone talking about Swagger? Is he supposed to return tonight or something?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> Why is everyone talking about Swagger? Is he supposed to return tonight or something?


Everyone? Like how many? Cesaro needs to real feud right about now. I'm just hoping Swagger and Cesaro get a program.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Where is Raw tonight?


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

What I'm expecting from the Ambrose/ Reigns/ Rollins angle:

They explain that they took out Ryback to make an impact. While they were being held back at NXT, Ryback was given the chance to shine and run through "jobbers" on the main shows and this is their way of saying 'fuck you' to the powers that be for holding them back for too long. They have too much respect for the "Best in the World" to take him out. 

Cue Ryback entrance, gets the better of the 3 somehow. Stands tall in ring. End segment.

Later in show, Ryback is shown backstage pumping iron. Kidd and Marella approach him. Some comic relief with Santino acting afraid of the hulking beast. Eventually, the terrier-like Kidd steps up and says that they share a common beef with "The Shield" and whether he likes it or not, Santino and Kidd will be joining him in his quest for revenge. Ryback responds that his hunger cannot be shared that there is only room for one at this dinner table. Match at TLC is set for Ryback vs The Shield.

Next week, Kidd and Santino petition Vickie to become part of the match at TLC. Through some means of comically embarrassing Vickie, Santino manages to get them inserted into the match.

At TLC, Ryback dominates but Santino is eventually decimated by The Shield and takes the pin. Ryback is protected and the 3 newcomers stand tall. And WWE's policy of half-assing strong booking continues. 

This is what I expect, not what I want.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

They should have Raw at Parts Unknown or Planet Funk just some of the wacky locations they make up.

Think its in Lafayette,LA


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

LuckyCannon>SCSA said:


> Ryback responds that his hunger cannot be shared that there is only room for one at this dinner table.


Wouldn't rule them out of actually using this. Made me chortle.

'Tyson and Santino, you are mere side orders compared to my main course.'


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

chances matches are announced for TLC tonight?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

LuckyCannon>SCSA said:


> What I'm expecting from the Ambrose/ Reigns/ Rollins angle:
> 
> They explain that they took out Ryback to make an impact. While they were being held back at NXT, Ryback was given the chance to shine and run through "jobbers" on the main shows and this is their way of saying 'fuck you' to the powers that be for holding them back for too long. They have too much respect for the "Best in the World" to take him out.
> 
> ...


Ryback is facing Punk in TLC so that stuff isn't happening.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> Ryback is facing Punk in TLC so that stuff isn't happening.


after Survivor Series and its build, I wouldn't say anything is for certain (except Big Show/Sheamus). Sure they were going that direction last week, who knows what Vince's senile mind does this week.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

JY57 said:


> after Survivor Series and its build, I wouldn't say anything is for certain (except Big Show/Sheamus). Sure they were going that direction last week, who knows what Vince's senile mind does this week.


lol True enough.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Not really sure what might happen on Raw tonight, but I have a feeling it's going to be exciting, hopefully I'm right.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Ziggler and Cena in a bathroom stall fight like the beginning of Casino Royale.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

How can some people still be excited for Raw after all these horrible shows that took place in this year. fpalm I'll watch the show because there isn't much to do on a monday night but I can't say I'm excited.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Well I'm only watching tonight cause of the interview with Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns. Also want to see what ziggler and cena will do. interested in punk too, outside of that nothing really.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome22 said:


> How can some people still be excited for Raw after all these horrible shows that took place in this year. fpalm I'll watch the show because there isn't much to do on a monday night but I can't say I'm excited.



Which is why you signed up on this site within past few weeks?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Awesome22 said:


> How can some people still be excited for Raw after all these horrible shows that took place in this year. fpalm I'll watch the show because there isn't much to do on a monday night but I can't say I'm excited.


If you're talking about me it's because I'm just a positive person and Raw is one of my favourite TV shows.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Which is why you signed up on this site within past few weeks?


I'm more of a TNA fan to be honest but I like the interaction on the forum. The thread will probably be more entertaining than the show tonight once again.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

> The chairs match for WHC we reported last week, has been confirmed by WWE, and more matches we've reported, will be confirmed by WWE shortly


(for anyone who didn't see it last week, the matches were: WWE title in TLC match, Tag title tables match, IC title ladder match)



> Mr.McMahon has already contacted the individual who he wants to be the new GM of Raw. The rumored debut date is said to be January 7,2013.


Reminds me of 2010 when they announced Bret returning on the first show of 2010.



> While reports came out that WWE told people to watch TNA,the real report was actually that some within WWE have told Mr.McMahon to watch TNA





> WWE is considering having Chainsaw Charlie(Terry Funk) appear on Raw,in order to promote his DLC character(which comes out January) in WWE13





> WWE also wants to have other DLC superstars like McIntyre,Yoshi,Tensai,Usos appearing on TV so that fans would want to buy those characters





> CM Punk will have the longest title reign in WWETV history next Tuesday.The superstar who walks into WM with the title is still undetermined





> Its said that nobody in WWE is concerned with TV ratings,as WWE already signed long term TV deals with most of the countries that air Raw/SD


^Proving my point yet again. TV ratings DON'T mean anything if WWE is for sure staying on the air for along time.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Over/under on the the weekly Daniel Bryan jobs this week is 3 minutes. Over/under on the number of kicks that he throws that wind up doing nothing in the match is the lucky number 7.


----------



## Praetorian Guard (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm excited for the Ambrose and crew interview and seeing what comes out of that. Ziggler is another reason I'm watching...not crazy about the Cena/AJ angle though...aaand of course Punk/Heyman. 

:heyman unk2


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Skyfall said:


> Ziggler and Cena in a bathroom stall fight like the beginning of Casino Royale.


Cena: "I know where you keep your gun" *holds up clip*


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Over/under on the the weekly Daniel Bryan jobs this week is 3 minutes. Over/under on the number of kicks that he throws that wind up doing nothing in the match is the lucky number 7.


If singles, I'll take the under three.

Tag give me the over.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think they should begin to plant the seeds for Randy's heel turn tonight. Let's say the NXT Three have just done their interview and as they are leaving, Randy's music hits (He has a match next) and as he walks past them, he glances at them as they glance back.

I love Randy as a singles competitor, but it'd be awesome to see him in some sort of stable. Just my opinion.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I wonder will it ever be possible to have a one-off musical episode of Raw? Where the wrestlers come out and perform a number of song and dance routines during their promos and matches? 
Heyman and Punk singing as a duet, Ryback tapdancing, the jobbers performing an interpretative dance showing their anger at being overlooked etc

Guess it will never happen :downing

But if it did, imagine dem ratings :vince2


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ock_No-Shows_Indy_WWE_Returns_To_Toronto.html



> - The Miz, R-Truth, Layla, Eve Torres and WWE CEO Vince McMahon will not be on hand for tonight's Raw in Lafayette, Louisiana, since they are overseas visiting U.S. troops as part of a handshake tour. The group visited military bases in Bahrain today.
> 
> (sources: F4WOnline.com, PWInsider.com)


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Prediction for tonight based off the ending of this past weeks SmackDown:

Dolph Ziggler & Alberto Del Rio vs. Randy Orton & John Cena


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

^


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Truth trying to get some brownie points with Vince. Hopefully that means Raw won't be so shitty cause Vince won't change things last minute.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

pushJTG said:


> ^


Wow, is that sign legit?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

No Vince on hand. So no last minute rewrites that screw up the plans for the following weeks?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking forward to the usual, Ziggler and whatever Kane and D-Bry get into. Also looking forward to the Ambrose/Rollins/Reigns interview.

Hope everything outside of that is bearable.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Miz rocking that pic


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> I wonder will it ever be possible to have a one-off musical episode of Raw? Where the wrestlers come out and perform a number of song and dance routines during their promos and matches?
> *Heyman and Punk singing as a duet*


I would pay to see a musical about Heyman's love for balloons.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

dxbender said:


> ^Proving my point yet again. TV ratings DON'T mean anything if WWE is for sure staying on the air for along time.


If TV ratings cotinue dropping as they are in the US, that will also mean that live attendance rates in the US will drop too, doesn't it? Isn't that something that should concern them?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Can anyone else see Vinny throwing a 'mute' gimmick on Ambrose were he 'can't talk'? That would literally be the most hilarious thing in professional wrestling. I'm smiling just thinking about it! I'd f**king Mark out at Vinny's genius!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start? Any brazilians around?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Ithil said:


> No Vince on hand. So no last minute rewrites that screw up the plans for the following weeks?


you really dont think gets the night's events emailed to him when he isnt at the show? As long as he's alive and has an internet connection, mother fucker is going to make last-minute re-writes.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start? Any brazilians around?


2 hours.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Vince not at Raw? NOW IS YOUR CHANCE HUNTER! BURY THAT FUCKER AND DO SOMETHING *OUTRAGEOUS!*

In other news, I'll be watching this in the morning. Interested in what the NXT guys have to say for themselves and that's about it really.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

dxbender said:


> ^Proving my point yet again. TV ratings DON'T mean anything if WWE is for sure staying on the air for along time.


:lmao

USA network has been very outward in letting WWE know theyre not happy with the third hour of Raw. Sure, while it's higher rated than NCIS, it's not because it's a good product. Anything in that slot probably would have drawn a ratings increase over NCIS. 

I still dont get why FANS obsess over ratings, but by the same token, fans who go all "lolololol see ratings dont mean much" are just as crazy. A long term contract can be negotiated out of if the need arises.


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Wow, is that sign legit?


yes 


http://www.wwe.com/inside/overtheropes/wwe-visits-troops-on-handshake-tour-photos

choose the 8th circle under the photos


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> Wow, is that sign legit?


Photoshop.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

The only things I'm looking forward to from that preview are the NXT three along with Punk and Heyman.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

pushJTG said:


> ^


even the military hate cena :lmao?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Jotunheim said:


> even the military hate cena :lmao?


I think it's actually shopped, you can see the VE on the end of shows


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

One of my friends is stationed on the Stannis. He is laughing at me like crazy on Facebook right now. Hopefully he also gets pictures.

Can't believe fucking Miz and Eve are talking to a 1 star admiral seriously about Wrestling. 



DwayneAustin said:


> I wonder will it ever be possible to have a one-off musical episode of Raw? Where the wrestlers come out and perform a number of song and dance routines during their promos and matches?
> Heyman and Punk singing as a duet, Ryback tapdancing, the jobbers performing an interpretative dance showing their anger at being overlooked etc
> 
> Guess it will never happen :downing
> ...


I don't like this idea...


Spoiler: the idea



*I LOVE IT!*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> I think it's actually shopped, you can see the VE on the end of shows


Looks like "shows UP"


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> I wonder will it ever be possible to have a one-off musical episode of Raw? Where the wrestlers come out and perform a number of song and dance routines during their promos and matches?
> Heyman and Punk singing as a duet, Ryback tapdancing, the jobbers performing an interpretative dance showing their anger at being overlooked etc
> 
> Guess it will never happen :downing
> ...


had to quote again.

even better if the whole roster went to a haunted mansion to try and catch the 3 heyman guys. then at the end Ryback unmasks Ambrose to reveal...it was Vince all along! He would have gotten away with it too if it wasn't for that damn Linda losing the election!


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

......


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Seems like Roman Reigns is the "leader" of this group, but we should get a better idea tonight.

I'm not really sure if they're putting this group with Punk/Heyman or not. They distanced themselves from Maddox, and unless they end up being together down the road, I don't think there will be a stable. Hope I'm wrong though.

WWE seem to be backed into a corner. They've got these three guys, who could end up being big stars in the company and they've put them in a program with Ryback, who WWE wants to be big, and all four guys need to be protected right now. Hopefully they figure out a way to keep the three guys strong, and don't feed them to Ryback. I personally would like to see Ryback off my screen forever, but that's not too likely.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

An hour and change until disappointment.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Skyfall said:


> had to quote again.
> 
> even better if the whole roster went to a haunted mansion to try and catch the 3 heyman guys. then at the end Ryback unmasks Ambrose to reveal...it was Vince all along! He would have gotten away with it too if it wasn't for that damn Linda losing the election!


:flair3 
If I wasn't so lazy to make a comic page, I'd probably think about considering maybe doodling that idea it's so lovely.
If I don't wind up glued to the tv, then I'll want to doodle again tonight.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Skyfall said:


> had to quote again.
> 
> even better if the whole roster went to a haunted mansion to try and catch the 3 heyman guys. then at the end Ryback unmasks Ambrose to reveal...it was Vince all along! He would have gotten away with it too if it wasn't for that damn Linda losing the election!












RATINGS :vince2


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Can't wait until Ambrose does a shitty scripted promo. So much butthurt will ensue.

*save_us.3mb*


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

pushJTG said:


> wwe.com its in the wwe uploaded album its official


I think I need glasses


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Ziggler Mark said:


> :lmao
> 
> USA network has been very outward in letting WWE know theyre not happy with the third hour of Raw. Sure, while it's higher rated than NCIS, it's not because it's a good product. Anything in that slot probably would have drawn a ratings increase over NCIS.
> 
> I still dont get why FANS obsess over ratings, but by the same token, fans who go all "lolololol see ratings dont mean much" are just as crazy. A long term contract can be negotiated out of if the need arises.


Weren't USA the ones who requested the 3rd hour, against the WWE consensus?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> An hour and change until disappointment.


well, thing is, the main parts of Raw WWE wants the general audience to get excited for are disappointing. Cena, Punk and title, now Ryback and the 3. 

But the IWC likes Sandow, Barrett, Gabriel, and they'll just show up and wrestle, maybe do an easy promo. So in all, we'll get a decent show if we go into with these expectations.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Kane-UK said:


> Weren't USA the ones who requested the 3rd hour, against the WWE consensus?


would you say no to more advertising dollars? no? that's what i thought.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm expecting another boring show....meh.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Interested to see where this Nexus rip off storyline is headed.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

The show starts in 6 minutes right?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Interested to see where this Nexus rip off storyline is headed.


the same place the last couple of "invasion" stories have gone....by the wayside, and poorly handled. I'd like to hope it turns out to be amazing, but with the WWE's history of handling potentially-epic story lines, I can't say I'm too confident.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

I REALLY like the STF Cena did to Ziggler on SD! in the photo in the OP. Looks legit painful with those Tree Trunk Arms


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Dunk20 said:


> The show starts in 6 minutes right?


It starts in an hour


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

i am so weak.. thought i would go to sleep


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Incase you didn't hear the latest news:



> > The chairs match for WHC we reported last week, has been confirmed by WWE, and more matches we've reported, will be confirmed by WWE shortly
> 
> 
> (for anyone who didn't see it last week, the matches were: WWE title in TLC match, Tag title tables match, IC title ladder match)
> ...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't really get all the Nexus comparisons. That was a strength in numbers thing, this is 3 guys bringing it. To me that's a clutch difference...


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

I predict a 2.5 rating show.

Ambrose will either deliver a shity promo, or he will get destroyed by the monster RIBACK!. Cant wait!


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Cole: Ok, Ambrose.. why did you guys wreak havoc?
Ambrose: *About to talk*
*Ryback interrupts*
Hopefully not.. I would be livid.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

OORA OORA OORA


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> The show starts in 6 minutes right?


An hour for me.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I predict a good show. It's better to stay positive.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> I predict a 2.5 rating show.
> 
> Ambrose will either deliver a shity promo, or he will get destroyed by the monster RIBACK!. Cant wait!


Nice attempt.
:rock4


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Probably Ric Flair as GM for 7th of January show!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Dean/Moxley said:


> Cole: Ok, Ambrose.. why did you guys wreak havoc?
> Ambrose: *About to talk*
> *Ryback interrupts*
> Hopefully not.. I would be livid.


That's the big question to me really. I think unless they hit Riback again before the interview it's pretty much a give he'll show up. Which THEN begs the question, how do they respond? If they stand their ground and put him through the table again (with a bit more effort as they lack the element of surprise obviously) then consider me a happy camper, but smart money unfortunately is on them scurrying away like rats.. One more hour...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> I predict a 2.5 rating show.
> 
> Ambrose will either deliver a shity promo, or he will get destroyed by the monster RIBACK!. Cant wait!


:troll


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm hoping we get a Khali/hornswoggle vs Primo and Epico rematch.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Bearodactyl said:


> I don't really get all the Nexus comparisons. That was a strength in numbers thing, this is 3 guys bringing it. To me that's a clutch difference...


Yeah a group of pissed off young upstarts from NXT running in and beating up a big name by throwing him through a table is so much different this time because there are fewer guys.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm gonna remain positive about this Raw and hope for a load of swerves :russo even if they are just little ones

Punk asks Heyman if he can see his watch before shouting "IT'S CLOBBERING TIME," Heyman reaches out his arm to show Punk his watch when suddenly Punk pulls an alarm clock out of his trunks and waves it in the air unk Heyman is like :busta pats punk on the back and they make their way down to the ring

Stuff like that :downing


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> I'm gonna remain positive about this Raw and hope for a load of swerves :russo even if they are just little ones
> 
> Punk asks Heyman if he can see his watch before shouting "IT'S CLOBBERING TIME," Heyman reaches out his arm to show Punk his watch when suddenly Punk pulls an alarm clock out of his trunks and waves it in the air unk Heyman is like :busta pats punk on the back and they make their way down to the ring
> 
> Stuff like that :downing


What a vivid imagination. :lmao


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

im predicting that ryback comes down and gets destroyed by all 3 of them, then they attack cole just coz hes there and the show ends


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

un_pretti_er said:


> I'm hoping we get a Khali/hornswoggle vs Primo and Epico rematch.


Stipulation: Poll match.:russo


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Who else had the five count gimmick before Big E Langston? Can't for the life of me remember


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm looking forward to anything involving Ambrose, hopefully he gets some decent microphone time during the interview segment.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

leon79 said:


> Who else had the five count gimmick before Big E Langston? Can't for the life of me remember


King Kong Bundy


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

As long as i get to use my Patrick Bateman gif's tonight. I will be happy (Y)


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Marty Vibe said:


> King Kong Bundy


Thank you


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

20 more minutes to start???? we just changed the clock recently minus 1hr so im confused.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> 20 more minutes to start???? we just changed the clock recently minus 1hr so im confused.


Yes


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Almost there. Hopefully it's the end of the AJ drama.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Almost there. Hopefully it's the end of the AJ drama.


Agreed, but let's not jinx it now.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Everyone feel free to use my Patrick Bateman gif's


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

So who's next on the "smooching with AJ" list.. Dolph?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Everyone feel free to use my Patrick Bateman gif's


Will post it in the jobbers thread if you don't mind


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm pumped for tonight. I hope they don't book Ryback/Punk for TLC.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> So who's next on the "smooching with AJ" list.. Dolph?


:cole3


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> I'm pumped for tonight. I hope they don't book Ryback/Punk for TLC.


I'd say they're going to book it!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm actually quite excited. Mainly because I have been waiting for Ambrose to be unleashed for over a year now. Hope he gets significant mic time.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Everyone feel free to use my Patrick Bateman gif's


I watched american psycho yesterday for like the 100th time, one of the best movies ever :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well not long left, although I am half asleep.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Let Ambrose be the one talking during the interview and I will be so happy


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

No squirty flowers this week please, wwe. I would hate to have to make another ill-received thread about on the board again.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

The shield to open the show.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

LET'S GO!

HERE COME THE JOKES


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

These stupid narrated openings... fpalm


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Really wish I was actually there but I can't sit and watch 4 hours of crap live with the flu. :no:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That voice... I want to torture it to death


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Hustle. Loyalty. TMZ.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This week on "As The Raw Turns...."


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Time for Raw wats up lets go.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

It's too obvious that someone in the WWE is watching Impact.


----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

lol what the fuck. i havent watched in weeks. whats up with these stupid fucking intros? wtf


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

THIS FUCKING VOICEOVER


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Whats up with the gay opening


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

what is this intro?
LOL

Watching for that ambross guy, he better be good marks


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pure fuckery. "Ohhhh Cena and AJ, two single consenting adults, are having an affair!!!" What a scandal!!!

Dem Impact intros.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Please be good, please be good.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

When shit we don't care about happens. We will ALL post Patrick Bateman gifs. Understood.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This voiceover guy is just horrendous. 

Anyway, hoping to see some Ryback and Titus mic time.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I rather like the recap. I don't see why it's so controversial.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Woo Ryback!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

RYYYYYBACK to get us started.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince creaming already.

I want to see how bad this AJ/Cena thing gets.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Phew, right on time. Let's get this show rollin'! 

And it starts off good.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus how many time sis Ryback gonna open the show?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ryback should come to the ring wearing a giant napkin.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Tonight on RAW: The Storyline No One Cares About!

Also, CM Punk is still champion.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Love how its Reigns,Rollins and Ambrose. Saving the best for last huh.

Do we start Raw with squashes now.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

another promo by ryratings :lmao? no wonder he gets the ratings he starts the freaking show for god's sake


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Vince jacking of to RYYYYYYBACK!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Feed him more!!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

My people not popping for Ryback bless all of you.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Oh, the interview is taped?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh good, more Ryback. We haven't gotten much of him lately.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

The interview isn't going to be live? WEAK.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Lawler.........ugh


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Am i the only one that sees the irony in one of the most boring superstar in WWE screaming "wake up"?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"Earlier today"

No Ambrose live mic time?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Aww shit Titus and Ryback


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

During the interview the word statement will be used how many times?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So the interview is pre-taped? This is interesting


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn, guess no Titus on commentary this week.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Titus with a jobber entrance?

Not impressed :kobe2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok I'm fucking tired of the Primetime Players getting jobber entrances.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

OORA OORA OORA


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I should have gone ahead and taken a shower. 

I'mma do that, back when Ryback is off TV.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And they will punk Titus out despite him being the star of last week's show. Fantastic follow up.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Poor Titus Oneil, hope ryback botches the shit out of shellshock


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Are they really starting the show this way? fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So the first time they speak is in a pre taped interview with Cole? Wow thats fucking lame.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

TITUS!!!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Why does it have to be Titus


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Titus about to get squashed.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Aww the look on Titus' face looked like he was being sent to slaughter. xD


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

So weird to see a match starting off Raw.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This is opening? Really? lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Titus why would u fight Ryback you know he needs medication


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Titus must of said something last week they werent happy with.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

WWE wonder why their talent can't get over, so they don't even give them a fucking entrance. Genius.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn I hope we get some Titus on commentary tonight :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Titus seems to be holding his own well enough!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Hopefully this crowd is loud. Lafayette usually isn't.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Titus punishment


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

What the fuck? Titus last week was the best part of the show...so this week he gets a jobber entrance & fed to Ryback? What the fuck?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

O Neil getting fed for being too good on commentary. LOL


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

HOORA HOORA HOORA


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

feeding TITUS DA GAWD to Rybum SMH

fuck this.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ryback's moves suck so much


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Ryback is wrestling Titus after last week? Top 2 in the same segment in a 3 hour show is not a good sign.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He says that to Vince eevvvvvvverrry night.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

I seriously have a hard time believing this match-up. Titus is so much bigger and Ryback is still being sold as the supreme powerhouse....


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

They've basically given Ryback half of Kelly Kelly's moveset, haven't they?


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

Titus owns


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Titus' bark: Highlight of the match candidate.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Seems like a small crowd once again.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Darren Young like a kitten trying to kick.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

jblvdx said:


> When shit we don't care about happens. We will ALL post Patrick Bateman gifs. Understood.


(Y)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Be entertaining last week :vince


:buried :vince2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can't even get a proper one count with his finisher...


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Maybe theyre worried of smarks in the crowd cheering the shit out of Ambrose with a mic.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

Worst. Spinebuster. Ever


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Poor Titus.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Best Ryback match so far. Thanks to Titus.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I guess Vince didn't like Titus as much as we did.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes, Lawler because we didn't hear the Ref count to 1.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao @ Darren kicking in the ground


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ryback really doesn't have the presence to mask his severe lack of ability to marshal a match. I really think he is over simply because his catchphrase is easy to say.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Titus.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow ryback is pretty bad/green


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so over Ryback. Give me a break.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryback should just do shellshock and rest himself on his opponent as opposed to just getting round and hooking the leg, but hey I could nitpick about more pressing things.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ryback always floats over and faces the empty side of the arena while pinning.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Damn I want to see a promo segment between these two.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Open with a squash match, sweet


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Sound system getting a good work out tonight pumping in those feed me more chants.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ugh this high pitched crowd. I hate the fact that WWE crowds are composed by children and soccer moms nowadays


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sheffield is just terrible. And another star making promo!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck Ryback. Titus should of filmed himself at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Ryback promo!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lord, Ryback on the mic again. There's a reason he shouldn't talk.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

ryback: "I WANT TO FEED ME MORE BLACK MEAT!"


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Be entertaining last week :vince
> 
> 
> :buried :vince2


This.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

That match was way too short.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

hope they don't call themselves "Eights and Aces"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Trifektah said:


> Ryback's moves suck so much


just his moves?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Oh god, he has a mic.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

These servers are so bad.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh good, a sit-in. Those are always great.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I wish Ryback would have an exchange with Punk already.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Just tuned in. What's the deal here? Titus does great last week and get's fed to Ryback in the 1st match this week? Fuck off Vince.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

An evening in with Ryback


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LKRocks said:


> Ugh this high pitched crowd. I hate the fact that WWE crowds are composed by children and soccer moms nowadays


What do you think they were comprised of in the 80s and the first 6 years of the 90s?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Many Lols to be had if no one comes out and Ryback stands there all night screaming feed me more.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope Ryback isn't in that damn ring when we get back from the adverts.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

God he really needs a better finisher..


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not a bad promo.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Honestly...I see much more potential in Titus than Ryback.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

That'll teach the young guys not to get over & be entertaining while doing commentary


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Even the ad breaks are causing the forum to crash.

BOOK THEM MORE!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I have no problem with Ryback doing random shit in the ring for 3 hours.


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh Vince thinks having Ryback stand in the ring for 3 hours will get him ratings


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

lol @ ppl acting like ryback is so terrible on the mic.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sky Sports loves the gambling ads


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I didn't think they could make the upcoming Ambrose promo less great but they did by making it a taped segment.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

He's still there??


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

He's still in the ring :lmao


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL. 3. hours. later.

FEED ME MORE.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Wait did he say "damn"?

OMGEE attitude eraz


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

FEED.

ME.

CRACK.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Wonder how many times they had to go over Ryback's catchphrase with him before he got it right. I can picture him in a mirror going:
Feed Me Cookie..no
Feed me whores...no, no
Fee fie foe


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh lord he's still doing it


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

Move number 774...


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I think Ryback cuts good promos, I like the raspy voice


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Vanilla Nexus


----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

lulz "chants" in the backround but when the camera cut to the fans NO ONE was chanting hahahhaha


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

You can tell they're security because of their shirts.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Still chanting "feed me more" for more than three minutes? Damn.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

what's this fuckery :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

GEEK Squad Security out in force.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This knucklehead was chanting "feed me more" for 3 minutes? 

Also, this security...


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Are the security wrestlers?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

What'd he do, stand there chanting during all this time? :lol


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Ryback vs security.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

when out of jobbers




squash the security.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> I have no problem with Ryback doing random shit in the ring for 3 hours.


And if the ratings were bad it would be Punks fault right..

was he saying feed me.more the whole time.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Those poor poor security guards


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn that guy landed awkwardly


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

DO SOMETHING

BE A MAN


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryback to be suspended for that


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That guy took a terrible bump :lmao


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

...and they wait their turn to be attacked one by one.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

why is security out there? who the fuck writes this shit?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Attack him all at once, you losers.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Vickie dating Ryback angle coming up?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Had to be the black guy who gets beat up


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

NOT KOFI RYBACK!!!!!!..oh wait


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

This will end well.........


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Kofi got thrown out the ring...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.....And the rest just stand there like it's a Jackie Chan movie and they can only go at him one at a time.

BTW, why is it the black guy that gets thrown out?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is a gif to cheer you all up


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

"Do something be a man!", great Ryback promo.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Shit that security guard landed hard on his ankle!!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Those security guys look like the Nexus and the Spirit Squad's offspring.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm not one of those "it was better back then" people, but I was watching an episode of Raw from the Attitude Era for the first time in a long time yesterday, and the crowds are dead now compared to then... the worst part is that it's increasingly more obvious over time


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

oh god... it talks....


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't know what it is I'm seeing, it could be just my bad sleep but is todays Raw...kind of dead? The arena looks empty for some reason. Ryback hype btw


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Weed the store...nope
Feed me smore's?...nope
make me snore..damn, I'll never get this right.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Amber B said:


> What do you think they were comprised of in the 80s and the first 6 years of the 90s?


Actually, looking at old tapes and crowds, I'd say the 80s were primarily the demographic for most sports... young men. Though, unlike the AE, it was far more family friendly and did have some more kids in terms of percentages than the late 90s.

And back to the live show... this is weak. They are trying to push him as a monster but he only does squashes against nobodies, beats up random security officers, and does nothing else really.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Few minutes behind, but did Ryback want to call that "kick me" spot any more clearly? He really is fucking terrible in every way.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This is bad...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Crowd, please, react to him


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ryback is so fucking bad on the mic.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> lol @ ppl acting like ryback is so terrible on the mic.


thats...*deep breath*...because...*deep breath*...he...*deep breath*...fucking...*deep breath*...is


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Why do I watch this?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Yelling at the boss always gets you what you want.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Modern said:


> Had to be the black guy who gets beat up


Fucking Tyron cant get it together.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

HE AIN'T GOING ANYWHERE TIL HE GETS IT


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Koffi looks good in a security shirt.*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm loving Ryback on the Mic lately


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

ouch at the landing of this security guard


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The drizzling shits. Both of them forgot their lines and are so lost.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

What the hell is this? :lmao They both sound retarded.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

That enunciation.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Ryback is on fucking fire! Amazing promo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Homeboy is splooging in his spandex.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ryback...that's all I can stanz...I can't stanz no more


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Wait, if he wasn't finished, why did he stop talking


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's a shame this is Vickie and not MR ENTERTAINMENT.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Security guard got a bad ankle now


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Not bad by Ryback


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Ryback is so stupid. Of course you want Punk with tables, ladders and chairs if you want him at the TLC PPV.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

. . .this segment is terrible.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

GET HIM OFF THE MICROPHONE PLEASE


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA Ryback feasted on some alphabet soup


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bork to run in at TLC?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Liking Ryback's aggressiveness here. (Y)


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

And that's the bottom line cause The Ryback said so!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How many times are those 2 going to wrestle? This will be the 3rd time those 2 fight.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

wow! Ryback can speak words other than "feed me more"


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

Ryback sounds like Stevie from Malcolm in the Middle, no?


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

vickie is such a go away heat heel that I'm actually liking ryback telling her to shut up :lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

This is the closest dialogue we have ever gotten to the AE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.....And now this goofy motherfucker is trying to turn into Steve Austin.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ryback is so fucking bad on the mic.


No. No no. That was pretty good and brought out more color from him


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*A tables ladders and chairs match at the TLC PPV? The fuck you say!*


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Awesome promo.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

leon79 said:


> Bork to run in at TLC?


Waste of Bork.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Well...we're off to one hell of start! :lmao


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Vickie was 100 times worse than Ryback in that exchange. Get rid of her.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I totally expected him to hit someone with a stunner there


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Dear God, do not give him a mic ever again!


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

Ryback is actually not that bad on the mic.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

Is this really how you start your show?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Read the door? nope
Lead me core..nope, doesn't make sense
Bore me MORE!..no..(although this one would suit the way I currently feel about him)


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Ryback kinda sounds like Shawn Michaels when he speaks...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> How many times are those 2 going to wrestle? This will be the 3rd time those 2 fight.


I think it's called a "feud".


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

People at liking Ryback can't cut a promo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A recap of a Swoggle and Rosa segment.....?

So who are the guys and girls that are out of the country right now?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the hell is that getting a recap?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Hornswoggle getting TV time, fuck off.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Good promo from The Ryback although it mostly has to do with his intensity.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Hornswoggle are you gay?

everyone wants Rosa


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Rosa yummy spanish so funny


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Ryback sounds like Stone Cold Steve Austin with a sore throat and no charisma.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Why the fuck is Hornswoggle still in the WWE?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

now Mr.Punk..you must face Ryback..17 times in a row..to urn respect


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahahaha


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ryback is on fire today


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The promo was decent, it wasn't AWFUL and it wasn't GREAT.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Words just spill out of Vickie's mouth with no control and Ryback speaks as if he's swallowed a bag of razor blades.

Fuck, that was painful.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this broad waited a whole week to find hornswoggle?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> .....And now this goofy motherfucker is trying to turn into Steve Austin.


He is starting to sound like Stone Cold.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Alberto and Rosa? I APPROVE.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

Inb4 Alberto Del Rio becomes the next Chavo Guerrero and feuds with Hornswoggle.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

ADR about to get alllll up in Rosa's business.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh great, Khali on TV


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Ryback is on fucking fire! Amazing promo.


I fucking can't

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Takertheman said:


> Why the fuck is Hornswoggle still in the WWE?


Vince is an asshole?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

ADR X Rosa?

LOL ADR VS KHALI?

AHHAHAHAHAHA WAT IS THIS?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dem security earning their crust :jordan2


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Really? Really? This is what we spend airtime on?


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk vs Ryback for the 3rd time in a row. SMFH


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice Nikes Hornswoggle.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hornswoggle should have never been allowed to talk.

Also, I came ten times in that Ryback segment. I wish I could ride Ryback like the majestic stallion he is.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Freak the Mighty... wtf


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol Khali.

ADR about to bag Rosa. Running dat game.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Rosa's Spanish is terrible.

I ship her and ADR - after 2 segments - harder than John Cena and AJ after 2 months.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"LEAVE MY FRIEND ALONE"

:lmao


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Khali and Hornswoggle :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know anymore.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Christ, what's with this fucking Khali push? fpalm fpalm


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Khali: Leave my ...... alone!

Me: Did I hear that right?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Are you freaking kiddind me?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm just happy Ryberg dropped the stupid food puns. *


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hornswoggle story line. That involves Khali and Alberto Del Rio. 

Scraping the bottom of the barrel. Not just the bottom-I mean underneath the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Ryback owning that mic


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

whoever the fuck said Khali and hornswoggle in a tag match is a fucking paranormal entity that predicts the future :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ryback seriously gave off a Steve Austin vibe right there.
Too bad his attire is so so fucking stupid


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

hey ADR.. maybe beating up a midget and putting a whore on your arm will help get youzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

there are people really liking rybacks promo? 
and a fucking recap of rosa and that little piece of shit


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Fucking LAWL

I can't believe how stupid this shit is


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Fuck this company. fpalm


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

That was a pretty good promo from Ryback.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Oh god, not ADR vs Khali...


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

One of the worst 20 minutes of raw I can remember. That Ryback promo was HORRIBLE. Sounded way too forced.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ziggler Mark said:


> this broad waited a whole week to find hornswoggle?


Well he is pretty small.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

they're about to top Ryback boring the hell out of anyone with Del Rio's tired schtick and Khali/Hornswaggle? Why do I still watch this?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Hornswoggle can talk? I thought....You know what, nevermind, I don't think I wanna know


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Ryback's facial expressions and enunciations become more and more like Goldberg every week. It truly is just pathetic.


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

Didn't know Hornswoggle talked.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ADR vs. Khali. Three hours is way way way too long.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Did Khali say leave my ***** alone?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God I feel bad for ADR. What a mismanaged push.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TheAverageGuy said:


> No. No no. That was pretty good and brought out more color from him


You have zero standards if that counts as "pretty good".


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Ryback seriously gave off a Steve Austin vibe right there.
> Too bad his attire is so so fucking stupid


He really is starting to sound just like Austin. It was pretty cool.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I'm just happy Ryberg dropped the stupid food puns. *


Same here. It's a shame the writers can't stop the writing stupid shit more often.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I guess WWE doesn't have a policy that they don't negotiate with terrorists or criminals.

*Ryback holds Raw hostage*

"I WANT A TITLE MATCH!"

*Vickie comes out*

"RYBACK GET OUT OF THE RING"

"NOT UNLESS I GET WHAT I WANT"

"Oh, that's all? OK here."


Makes sense...

Ryback is pretty damn over, though.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Everytime Ricardo announces Del Rios name I do the same thing just because Ricardo is that awesome


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Your Former 2 time WWE Champ is feuding with a midget and a clumsy giant


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ToxieDogg said:


> Christ, what's with this fucking Khali push? fpalm fpalm


Vince is an asshole



This will be the default answer for all fuckery now.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Right fuck this. I'm done for the night. GOOD NIGHT EVERYBODY!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Ryback bossed that opening segment. Also happy to see Del Rio vs Khali.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao This is so fucking bad. We haven't even gotten to the Cena/AJ shit yet either. :lmao This fucking company....


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> He really is starting to sound just like Austin. It was pretty cool.


You are having a fucking laugh, right?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

My mates think hornswaggle is funny :kenny


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

LKRocks said:


> Ryback seriously gave off a Steve Austin vibe right there.
> Too bad his attire is so so fucking stupid


Jeez seriously? I felt that too, get over his attire.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm wondering how Rosa officially aligns with ADR. Does she turn on Primo and Epico? (I don't even know if they're face or heel), or do Primo, Epico and Rosa join ADR.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

MOTYC incoming :jordan2


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

What's really terrifying is the football game is Carolina vs Philadelphia, so we lose either way!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm getting Raw is Bath Salts vibes from this episode.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Ryback's facial expressions and enunciations become more and more like Goldberg every week. It truly is just pathetic.


Goldberg had the same face in every promo he made except cracking a few smiles once or twice, Ryback changes facial expressions quite often. 

Seriously I know they are somewhat similar, but that is just idiotic thinking.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Del Rio needs to squash this trash Khali.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Asenath said:


> Rosa's Spanish is terrible.


That's what makes it so great!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Ricardo is that awesome


Yes, yes he is


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Whoever thought starting a show with Ryback promo - Swoggle segment - Khali vs. ADR would be good needs to be shot.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

It amazes me how so easily impressed ppl are with Ryback lol. that was dif that promo was done by someone else would have got trashed by many.

Cant believe im seeing Austin comparisons :lmao


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> My mates think hornswaggle is funny :kenny


He is only a midget. :lmao


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> You are having a fucking laugh, right?


He didn't sound like Stone cold to you?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SDWarrior said:


> He really is starting to sound just like Austin. It was pretty cool.


Except without the charisma or talent or the ability to be taken seriously. Just because you do the cadence and motions doesn't mean you're him. See Anderson, Ken.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

What a horrible start to the show. I can't believe 4 million people are still watching this.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

You know what, I'm pleased with the current WWE Title scene.
Ryback is not all that bad. I used to hate the guy, but that whole exchange reminded me of a better time, full of attitude


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> My mates think hornswaggle is funny :kenny


You should put them in the no lock while screaming no! maybe then they will realize hornswoggle isn't funny


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I think they'd have booked a better first half hour just showing bums fighting over a pair of shoes.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Who wants to see Smackdown in Little Rock with me in February?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

SoupMan Prime said:


> It amazes me how so easily impressed ppl are with Ryback lol. That promo if that was done by someone else would have got trashed by many.


COS HES OVER!!11 FEED ME MIIREE


----------



## Miagsy12 (Nov 20, 2012)

Can't handle anymore of this. So so bad.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Rrrroossa broken spanish is lovely.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Goldberg had the same face in every promo he made except cracking a few smiles once or twice, Ryback changes facial expressions quite often.
> 
> Seriously I know they are somewhat similar, but that is just idiotic thinking.


No, he doesn't, he just stands there constantly doing sharp roars, exactly like Goldberg used to...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> So I'm wondering how Rosa officially aligns with ADR. Does she turn on Primo and Epico? (I don't even know if they're face or heel), or do Primo, Epico and Rosa join ADR.


Don't rack your brain. she'll just start showing up on the passenger side and Primo and Epico will do their thing on superstars


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

At least this isn't an over the top rope match.


----------



## standfree1987 (May 10, 2011)

:vince2 :vince3 unk


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Headliner said:


> So I'm wondering how Rosa officially aligns with ADR. Does she turn on Primo and Epico? (I don't even know if they're face or heel), or do Primo, Epico and Rosa join ADR.


I have no doubt they'll completely forget about Primo and Epico. I wouldn't be surprised if they've forgotten them already.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

combine hornswaggle & Khali and you may get an average wrestler


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Khali in a match because there is absolutely NO other superstars worth giving TV time too.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Back from commercial and I already hear "boring" chants.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Except without the charisma or talent or the ability to be taken seriously. Just because you do the cadence and motions doesn't mean you're him. See Anderson, Ken.


Who said it WAS him? I said it was cool.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

What is the creative team thinking honestly?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> My mates think hornswaggle is funny :kenny


My friends who have watched Raw with me think the same.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> He didn't sound like Stone cold to you?


No.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

We come back from adverts and we hear boring chants. Way to go WWE


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

lmao @ khali/del rio. it's an actual thing.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I think I'm glad I have the flu so I wouldn't have to watch a Del Rio/Khali match in person. 

Oh well they are coming back Feb 18th for Raw hahaha....... maybe then


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Is ryback a volus?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Khali in a match because there is absolutely NO other superstars worth giving TV time too.


lol if you believe that


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck does Khali talk like his tongue is swollen? He can't walk, wrestle, or talk, damn is there anything this guy is capable of?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I didn't watch last week so I was blissfully unaware of this ADR/Rosa/Hornswoggle love triangle like thing (with bonus Khali hanging around to lift the little guy onto and off of stuff) that seems to be happening. I don't mind Hornswoggle and Khali doing whatever it is they do on RAW, but why put poor ADR into this?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. Vince is such a moron for putting Khali back in the ring. His legs are shot worse than Nash legs.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Doesn't the company have comedy characters like Zack Ryder who could be doing this? ADR doing this is such a demotion it makes all the accolades look silly.


----------



## Miagsy12 (Nov 20, 2012)

She called him gnome... IN SPANISH! :shocked:


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I would actually love to see Alberto place Hornswoggle into a Cross Armbreaker


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome22 said:


> What a horrible start to the show. I can't believe 4 million people are still watching this.


Yet you are 1 of the 4 million..


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Ugh. I have to go to work.

Don't have too much fun.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome22 said:


> What is the creative team thinking honestly?


You assume that they are capable of thought


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

God... Commentary is fucking atrocious!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Del Rio needs to squash this trash Khali.


I'll be surprised if Khali doesn't tap here.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

How is Khali still employed? He is just absolutely ridiculous. The man can barely walk, let alone wrestle.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I just flipped on the show....Del Rio Vs. Khali is their match? 

Bleck.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I knew asking for a good show was too much to ask for


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Miagsy12 said:


> Can't handle anymore of this. So so bad.


It's been 24 minutes... Calm down.


--


Why the sudden 'couple' storyline lately? Cena/AJ, now Rio/Mendez


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

2 Matches and ive heard them calling moves in both of them


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm going to try to make it another hour in hopes they have the The Upstarts interview and then I'm giving up on this shit.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> No.


OK well it obviously did to others here.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cole..so whats with Rosa and ADR..

King..but the action..

Cole BUT WHAT ABOUT ROSA AND ADR


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

cavs25 said:


> Is ryback a volus?


Lol, he certainly talks as breathy as one. xD


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> He didn't sound like Stone cold to you?


No he sounds nothing like stone cold. I thought it was a meh segment but what are you on about? He sounds nothing like him.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why does it have to be halftime of the Knicks game now?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh God Vickie has more surprises


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

What's this SHIT?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Bath. Salts.

Also, is King ever gonna pronounce Rosa's name right? #washrags


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm already falling asleep. This isn't good.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Del Rio poked Khali with a kick.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NoyK said:


> It's been 24 minutes... Calm down.
> 
> 
> --
> ...


Well the new Twilight came out recently...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And they wonder why people tune out of their shows... this first 30 minutes have been weak and boring at best.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Judo Chop!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

NoyK said:


> It's been 24 minutes... Calm down.
> 
> 
> --
> ...


yeah, give them more time to truly disappoint.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Shit, having a goog match against Kali is imposible...


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

I definitely got the Stone Cold vibes in Ryback's promo.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

How did Rosa get dat tv all to herself? :bosh


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Asenath said:


> Ugh. I have to go to work.
> 
> Don't have too much fun.


Lucky you.

Weird, Avast keeps telling me there's vicious malware blocked everytime I refresh a page on WF/go to a new page.:no:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Can we bring back Nash and get rid of Khali please?


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

The Punjabi Nightmare..Oh my sides!


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

khali jobbing. imagine that.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

And no fucks were given


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> OK well it obviously did to others here.


Well you can't argue with that logic.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

new_year_new_start said:


> I definitely got the Stone Cold vibes in Ryback's promo.


So did many others. Expect to get flamed though.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

And once more, nobody cares about Del Rio.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

How is Khali even still employed? Seriously!? The guy can't even fucking walk!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

How does a 7'2, 435-pound giant lose so often in a 'fighting sport'?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank god that's over. Now ADR about to save Rosa from her man.


abrown0718 said:


> Don't rack your brain. she'll just start showing up on the passenger side and Primo and Epico will do their thing on superstars





TJTheGr81 said:


> I have no doubt they'll completely forget about Primo and Epico. I wouldn't be surprised if they've forgotten them already.


Yeah true..


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm happy for Rosa if she joing Del Rio, it will do wonders for her.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah. Yeah.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Khali is just yet another lumbering lurch. Only reason to drag him back out is if they're about to tour India


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Never thought I'd feel this way once Ambrose debuted. This crap is hard to watch.
Sucks that they won't be speaking live either. But at least they're talking.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

can somebody fucking explain me why a heel like alberto del rio can win cleanly over Khali (who took undertaker away) but punk can't win clean with a finisher against ryback? :fpalm


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rosa with Del Rio would be interesting.

Khali sucks so much, is he really a star in India? Its amazing they still have him around.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Glad Del Rio won, but Khali shouldn't be taking up any time on Raw whether he's jobbing or not.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol looked like Khali's arm was crushing Del Rio's junk, that armbreaker looked more painful for Del Rio than Khali.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I honestly don't even remember the last time Alberto won a match before tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

SantinoStunner said:


> The Punjabi Nightmare..Oh my sides!


Well he certainly is a nightmare to watch.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

ADR gon' be tapping that later


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This could be a deliciously bad RAW. I'm hoping for F Minus Worst of 2012 material. God, don't let me down.

Oh, we still have A.J. segments!

:mark: :mark: 

8*D


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Dear Vinnie Mac..do you hear that pop..no..I don't either..please stop with ADR


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Khali is fucking lame. He's got nothing on the GOAT Raja Lion.

Recap of a Swoggle ass bite.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Goddamn Rosa looks sexy as fuck tonight.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm sorry, but this has been an absolutely terrible first half hour. One of the worst in recent memory.

Is tonight going to be another WTF night like we had a few months ago? (Can't remember the date..)


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

ADR would be better as a face in my opinion.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

#HEELWORLDORDER

Pretty much what's gonna happen to Ziggler soon


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Awesome22 said:


> What is the creative team thinking honestly?


Based on what they write, I doubt they are capable of thought. Monkeys could put out a better script than this.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

29 minutes of......


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

Jesus, this Raw sucks so far... As does my stream. Anyone got a decent stream for It? (I assume this isn't against the rules seeing as Raw is free, well, if you have the channel aha)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

AyrshireBlue said:


> How is Khali even still employed? Seriously!? The guy can't even fucking walk!


Vince is an asshole


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Alright. Maybe it wasn't GREAT but it came pretty close to good. Rybacks little promo was fine and I don't see why some of you thought it was downright awful. Like shit, really?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

LMAO Punk still getting face pops


----------



## standfree1987 (May 10, 2011)

Taker2theMoon said:


> Edit: Damn that image turned out huge...


:bryan


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Shut up everyone... THE BEST IN THE WORLD is on my TV right now.... And Punk is talking to her.*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Weak reaction for Punk, what the hell./COLOR]


----------



## Drew Doughty (Nov 16, 2012)

... Next person saying Ryback sounded like Austin deserves immediate ban.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah Punk & Heyman! 

Boo, Vickie!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:heyman :heyman :heyman


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

lol that pop fo rpunk.....


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Vickie reading some sort of WWE comic? Oh wow... What the fuck are they doing?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat patchy beard. Punk's been exfoliating, though.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

NoyK said:


> How does a 7'2, 435-pound giant lose so often in a 'fighting sport'?


ask Show


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Now that AJ's kissed Cena, isn't the "scandal" over?


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

Both competitors giving the GM slack! 

ATTITUDE ERA IS HURRRR


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

NoyK said:


> How does a 7'2, 435-pound giant lose so often in a 'fighting sport'?


Thought you were Hit-girl there for a moment (font color)


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Shut up everyone... THE BEST IN THE WORLD is on my TV right now.... And Punk is talking to her.*


I see what you did there ¬_¬


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Evilerk said:


> Dear Vinnie Mac..do you hear that pop..no..I don't either..please stop with ADR


I agree, but I would still like to see ADR lock Hornswoggle in a Cross Armbreaker.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

What could Rosa possibly have to offer ADR? He isn't some random mid carder


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:heyman unk


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is the authority figure's office made up of curtains?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Finally something decent, Punk and Heyman.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

"Ambrose, Rollins and..." lol Vickie.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ryback is so fucking bad on the mic.


Not really.



Rock316AE said:


> Ryback is on fucking fire! Amazing promo.


Not really.

Pretty average promo, the guy is improving on the stick.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Vickie is so lost...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Werent those matches no dq. How the hell does he deserve a rematch cuz of those endings.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

What's next? ...let me guess..Ryder/Santino is next.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm completely blocking out what they're saying. Dat Ryback Poster :datass!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn I hope we get Bryan/Punk


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Steve Awesome said:


> Jesus, this Raw sucks so far... As does my stream. Anyone got a decent stream for It? (I assume this isn't against the rules seeing as Raw is free, well, if you have the channel aha)


PMed...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

everyone vote for Goatface


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao She didn't even remember the last dude's name


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Possibility of Bryan/Punk tonight? :mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

VICKIE CORPSING??? SEND FOR THE MAN


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Bryan vs Punk match later then? Nice.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

"Innocent till proven guilty,"

Paul had so much swag when he said that line.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This is so fuckingly awful


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vickie's about to corpse. She's swooning.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

The crowd isn't really live tonight


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Punk vs. Bryan tonight? Hell yeah.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

#Bryan


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I feel like they JUST got the script like 5 minutes ago and have to remember what points to hit.
Vickie can't even remember the name of the 3. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes Punk. Go to Brooklyn and start bitch smacking fans and see if you make it out the arena alive.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Vickie Corpsing?? SEND FOR THE MAN!!!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

thats how they write the show


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

Does a TLC title match mean the belt is above the ring?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Hopefully because it's pre-taped we get to see them live, too.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

oh man.... I don't want the fans to pick Daniel Bryan. He doesn't need to job any more...


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Can't wait til' Ryback comes out to "if ya smeeeellll".


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Kane's going to win because he's presented as a MUCH, MUCH more significant star.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bryan/Punk is always good.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> So did many others. Expect to get flamed though.


it seems only the newly-joined members to this forum posting in this thread got that SCSA vibe. Fucking shame on you for thinking he came close to anything Austin would have cut there. That promo was nowhere near as great as you want to think it is.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whats the point of this fucking poll? Why not just book him in a match with Bryan or Kane and not make it a stupid poll?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The interview is next. I'm excited!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

1983 said:


> Does a TLC title match mean the belt is above the ring?


Yes.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

#PUNK/ALL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

There working for the nexuses higher power!!!


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

Stimulus package..we might just be lucky enough to witness Punk v Bryan.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can we just give Heyman the GM spot at the very least? Though... better yet... give him complete creative control. 

And TLC against Ryback versus Punk... Ryback is either further hamstrung in his "push" or they stupidly give him the title and watch the RR buyrates go in the toilet. I don't understand why they just can't book properly anymore.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

#1Peep4ever said:


> thats how they write the show


Think you give the writers to much credit


----------



## Drew Doughty (Nov 16, 2012)

Ricezilla said:


> What could Rosa possibly have to offer ADR? He isn't some random mid carder


Vagina.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Yes Punk. Go to Brooklyn and start bitch smacking fans and see if you make it out the arena alive.


Dude wouldn't make it to the next aisle.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Ryback ‏@Ryback22
> I get what I want. Feed me Punk. #WWETLC


-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Please let Bryan be the winner of the poll.

I can tell it's going to be Kane, which proves how horribly rigged it is, but I can dream.


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

I'm fucking sick of the social medial shit so, so much. Could you imagine it 15 years ago?

"If you want Stone Cold to give this piece of trash a stunner, please tweet #HellYeah or #HellNo!"


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Hope everyone isn't disappointed when they see that Rollins nor Reigns can't talk..

I hope they do something with these guys and putting them all together may be the mistake. With that said, I can't hate too much. Ambrose is one of the most unique personalities in the business. Let's just hope they didn't nerf his character too much.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Name dropping like a mofo. Ambrose Rollins Reigns Ambrose Rollins Reigns Ambrose Rollins Reigns.. They want those names really sink in don't they? Lol

Anyways, interview up next. Heeeere we go!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Maybe if Punk said he digs fat chicks, Vickie would stop giving him such a hard time :jordan


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn I need a shit right now but I don't want to miss this interview. My arse looking like a damn Japanese flag right now.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I can't decide what's worse, the crowd or Vickie Guerrero. I'm actually glad Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns' interview is pre-taped so they don't have to perform to this bunch of zombies.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ambrose up next already? Fuck yes.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Next, the divas fight over a wig.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The other dude with Rollins and Ambrose will be such a non motherfucking factor once this horrible angle is over. Then again, WWE will probably mold all three of them into irrelevant punk asses in three months...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I don't have booze to go with this week's RAW, so I'm just gonna have some ice cream. Lots and lots of ice cream.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

That Attitude Era DVD commercial always pisses me off when they show HHH and Shawn Michaels at the end doing the DX pose, because it's a clip from like 2008 rofl


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Attitude Era. 

Now we get the Mattel/K-Mart era.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

On a somewhat unrelated note:

Bray Wyatt ‏@WWEBrayWyatt
#RAW Ville De Lafayette Tick tock. Tick tock. Tick tock


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Can we just give Heyman the GM spot at the very least? Though... better yet... give him complete creative control.
> 
> And TLC against Ryback versus Punk... Ryback is either further hamstrung in his "push" or they stupidly give him the title and watch the RR buyrates go in the toilet. I don't understand why they just can't book properly anymore.


No way in hell they give Ryback the title, otherwise why not do it at HIAC. Straight Edge Security or The Shield or whatever they're called will cost Ryback the match and Punk will move on to The Rock at Rumble. Why they keep putting Ryback in matches he can't win is beyond me.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

BAH GAWD!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have to give them credit. They have been releasing really good Blu-rays this year.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Hope its better than the 3MB interview. If Punk is saying he doesnt know them then this makes me even more interested. Wonder if Heyman is working with them behind Punks back.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

David Banner said:


> Whats the point of this fucking poll? Why not just book him in a match with Bryan or Kane and not make it a stupid poll?


But then the kiddies wouldn't get to have a say. 

I think it's dumb too.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Kofi is black.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

David Banner said:


> Whats the point of this fucking poll? Why not just book him in a match with Bryan or Kane and not make it a stupid poll?


*It makes the WWE Universe think they are involved in the show and help decide what takes place. It's pretty brilliant even though anyone over the age of 14 sees through it.*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh yeah, aren't WWE in Bray Wyatts home town tonight? I wonder if that tweet is relevant.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

this forum is going to explode during this interview prepare yourselves


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They better give Ambrose a lot of time in this interview. He needs to be the voice of this group.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Why of why did they think making this taped would be better than live in the ring?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Yes Punk. Go to Brooklyn and start bitch smacking fans and see if you make it out the arena alive.


I'm predicting one of the greatest crowds ever. Either no fucks will be given or they will shit on every thing they see. All I know is that we're bound to see about 10 black dudes trying to be on tv.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Oh yeah, aren't WWE in Bray Wyatts home town tonight? I wonder if that tweet is relevant.


Probably not, but you never know.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

If Ryback doesn't beat Punk at TLC, it destroys his character.

If Ryback does win, Rollins/Ambrose/Reigns look like pushovers, just like the Nexus were booked to be.


This match is terrible booking. They should of just went Punk/Cena in a TLC Match and then be done with it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Pretty fuck up that Kofi's brother got fed to Ryback.


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

The Recap and Tout era.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Maybe if Punk said he digs fat chicks, Vickie would stop giving him such a hard time :jordan


And then he'd start giving her a hard time. :bron


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Why of why did they think making this taped would be better than live in the ring?!


They knew the crowd would suck.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dear god don't let Rollins speak.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> I don't have booze to go with this week's RAW, so I'm just gonna have some ice cream. Lots and lots of ice cream.


HAHAHAHAHA! I'm in the same boat. I was able to get through Last week's RAW just fine cause of the alcohol. 
So much harder without it!

AAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMBBBBBBBBBBRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSEEEEEEEEEE NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Why of why did they think making this taped would be better than live in the ring?!


Bath salts


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Ryback is either further hamstrung in his "push" or they stupidly give him the title *and watch the RR buyrates go in the toilet*..


Not with The Rock facing whoever's the WWE Champion they won't. It has potential to be the most sucessful Royal Rumble ever even if 2012 ends with a fucking broomstick as WWE Champion.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> No way in hell they give Ryback the title, otherwise why not do it at HIAC. Straight Edge Security or The Shield or whatever they're called will cost Ryback the match and Punk will move on to The Rock at Rumble. *Why they keep putting Ryback in matches he can't win is beyond me.*


because his gimmick was doomed to fail before it even debuted. Undefeated streaks are terrible gimmicks. Yeah, it worked for goldberg, but he only lost a handful of matches. Ryback is on his way to losing that many in less than a year...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

We're still in commercial breaks? I guess we know where the extra money is coming from. SONS OF RAW ANARCHY.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

HERE WE GO!!!!

This is the only thing i've been looking forward to, so please don't screw this up WWE


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

inb4 "Is anyone else tired of Ambrose?"


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

here hoping that ambrose is allowed to talk for all of them


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Vince for shoving Ryback down my throat yet again.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

the show is taped? wtf?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Brace yourselves, Ambrose is on the microphone!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Buckley said:


> And then he'd start giving her a hard time. :bron


:bron2


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> the show is taped? wtf?


The interview is taped.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins, just look pretty. Please don't open your mouth. Please.


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

In late February 2012, Bullard (Titus O'Neil) was named the Grand Chairman of the Knitting Circle in Tampa. Uhhhhhh...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> On a somewhat unrelated note:
> 
> Bray Wyatt ‏@WWEBrayWyatt
> #RAW Ville De Lafayette Tick tock. Tick tock. Tick tock


Hmmmm.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wait, is the show tonight taped?


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> There working for the nexuses higher power!!!


Most likely.
I found it extremely strange that Punk just left Nexus quietly with no storyline whatsoever. CM Punk is basically the Devil, he's probably gonna go ROH on us and do the "I fooled you mindless idiots" promo on us, and reveal a huge stable in order to overthrow the WWE.

WWE is making him into cult-like figure, which is why he was given SES and New Nexus, and now this is gonna be a serious storyline and can probably match up to the Alliance or the NWO.

Live The Revolution


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Black..splooge.


----------



## s210 (Jul 8, 2012)

Why is Vicky against CM Punk? Shouldn't a hell GM book in favour of the heel?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> I'm predicting one of the greatest crowds ever. Either no fucks will be given or they will shit on every thing they see. All I know is that we're bound to see about 10 black dudes trying to be on tv.


just 10? :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like they're on Blind Date!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Fucking body armor ahahahahah wat


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Bulletproof vests son


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What are they, The Indy S.W.A.T. Team?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Is the security guard outfit their official attire...?

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> I'm predicting one of the greatest crowds ever. Either no fucks will be given or they will shit on every thing they see. All I know is that we're bound to see about 10 black dudes trying to be on tv.


:lol spot on. They buying tickets to get on TV rather than the actual show.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Here we go :mark:


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Im already tired of this ambrose guy.........


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

AMBROOOOOSE :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Uh have these guys been in Big Bossman's closet?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh shit, here come the smarks...forum crash imminent


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love how Ambrose will forever look inebriated at all times.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Dean Ambrose talked first :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AMBROSE DA GAWD


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn, seems my stream is a min or two behind.. i'm getting messages before the footage starts, WF giving the scoops!! lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rollins speaking :fpalm


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dem stools unk2


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Haha these guys suck bad


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Nope... LOL why was that so funny


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why the fuck are they wearing flak jackets?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ambrose sounded like he was going to break into a Depp impression there for a second.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Three Big Boss Men


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

He's Pillman. It's Pillman all over again, with a little bit of Piper. Love it!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

The future of the division


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Seth, princess, quit talking.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL Rollins even sounds like Jeff Hardy in a way. Just let Ambrose talk....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*You know I'm always wondering if the crowd is watching this promo with us and just about that time WWE shows a shot of the crowd watching along with us and my mind is at ease. Thank you WWE.*


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

This is really bad.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

The shield from injustice :lmao wtf?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They've got Dean Ambrose with a crazy, malcontent invasion angle...

And Seth Rollins gets the stick for the first 3 minutes and nobody in the crowd gives a damn. Wow.

Roman...TT TTT TTTT TODAY JUNIOR!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I absolutely hate it when they show the crowd watching the screen when they have a backstage segment! :cuss:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ofc theyre not working for Punk, theyre working for Maddox...anyone who thinks the swerve is gunna be that Punk is hiring these guys is ignorant.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The reason why they're wearing those outfits is because it's their gimmick. Their name was rumored to be "The Shield".


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

They look like a boyband :kobe


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"We are a shield"
So it seems that they are really going to be called "The Shield"


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Reigns looks like a star.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ambrose gives me Joker teas.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He's the one who's shit on the mic, I presume?


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I like how they're keeping Roman silent.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone must have a FLAP JACK on.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh shit I love Amberose.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Great, Rollins keeps taking up Ambrose's mic time. GENIUS!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"go buy the DVD"

man, I love Ambrose.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"When I want to say something, I'll say it"

Translation - I suck on the mic.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just let Dean Ambrose do all the talking....


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Shield from injustice? What the fuck? >_<


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SHIELD. Please.:lmao


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

This guys are soooooo turning on Punk very soon.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Nexus Reference 
Seth Rollins looks nervous


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

"if you're looking for the nWo, go buy the DVD!"


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

They need to work a bit on the acting still


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Can we call them S.H.I.E.L.D. ?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They're a paramilitary group? :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dat Roman attitude


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

That's all? Boooo


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

Just stole the show.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Someone call Nick Fury


----------



## s210 (Jul 8, 2012)

That felt so awkward


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Thank FUCKING GOD they aren't going to call them the "upstarts".*


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

"We are the shield" that was cringe worthy :lmao so I'm guessing they have no direction into this


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

That was pretty interesting. Liked the way they addressed it pretty clearly.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

"The Shield" LOL.


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

My tissue box is now empty.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Shut the Fuck up, King.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Shield is the justice league of wwe!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

DAT AMBROSE!!!!!!!!1111!!!!1!11!!!!!


----------



## Maxil (Mar 16, 2007)

wow ambrose sucks bad on the mic

Hope you guys are right about his ring work


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ambrose just jobbed to his microphone wire


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"The Shield"

I smell a Wrestlemania match!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Ambrose with the HBK swag head wobble move.. nice..  


but all in all, a naff interview.


Reigns be quiet!! his look is pretty awesome though,


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

So THAT'S Ambrose. He's alright.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lovebird's Surprise?!?!? 

Oh God!!! WHO CARES?!?!?!?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That wasn't too bad... a little too scripted of a feel but no one bombed and at least they gave a reason... as much of a non reason it really was.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Roman Reigns : "I have something to say...we have said enough."


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow. Seth Rollins needs to work on that delivery.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Doing the right thing??

The leader of "Shield" is Johnny Aces


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

**sigh**


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

These the guys that took down Bin Laden?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao I love the Cena/AJ/Vickie storyline. Maybe because that it's so bad that it's fucking hilarious


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Uh have these guys been in Big Bossman's closet?


LOL!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

The future?

Yeah the future jobbers right there....

That was terrible


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

The Grantland writer got it mostly right, IMO.

Roman Reigns is Batista meets Fatu.

Ambrose is Pillman meets Piper, with the body language of Heath Ledger's portrayal of the Joker.

Rollins is C.M. Punk meets Jeff Hardy.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

That segment sucked.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The Shield :mark: 

Liking how they used Reigns. I like the outfits even though many prob hate it.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Of course Mr. "I'll Think About It" ain't buying it. Fucktard.

Pass the bath salts, please.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

I thought King was dying when he coughed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins will always get it but he can never speak ever again. Like ever.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That interview had nothing on the 3MB one


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Roman is going to be big. I can tell because my penis tingled the same way it does when Ryback is on. #ChannelingVince


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

That promo was so awkward........idk why all the hype with those guys. Honestly they looks like jobbers.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Great. Fucking. Promo. i mean considering how short it was and the parameters they to work in they really couldn't have done better.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

aborss is alright, not sure what all the fuss is about

Other two dudes are horrible

LOL shield


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Maybe its the swat gear but Im getting an Anders Breivik vibe from Ambrose.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Remember-- that was taped. They could have re-recorded it multiple times depending on how it looked..


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Not going to lie though, expected better from The Shield. Kinda disappointed.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ambrose needed more mic time


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> That promo was so awkward........idk why all the hype with those guys. Honestly they looks like jobbers.


They probably are jobbers. That's why the IWC loves them and the average fan won't remember them come tomorrow.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

KatKayson said:


> I thought King was dying when he coughed.


Come on dude, have a heart


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

The Shield? Really?

There is already a wellknown group called The Shield, and it's in fucking marvel comics.

Are they gonna assemble more people from NXT and call them the Avengers?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

I thought I was about to hear the phrase "Why so serious?"


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Shield? Goofy name. Bland interview.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

WWE can't even make someone like Ambrose look good. The Shield? Really? That sounded so corny and forced.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Taker2theMoon said:


> So THAT'S Ambrose. He's alright.


:lmao:lmao:lmao
That's Ambrose part of "The Shield" in a pre taped interview with Cole:lmao not DEAN F'N AMBROSE! 
So they're tweeners?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

abrown0718 said:


> just 10? :lmao


*I also bet we get 10 shots of Jay Z in the first ten minutes.*


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Rollins will always get it but he can never speak ever again. Like ever.


Yea. His voice is not a heelish voice.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I didn't know the fucking Avengers was in WWE.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

For a taped segement, that sucked..


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Disapointing segment. I was expecting a lot more. Just felt awkward.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KramerDSP said:


> Rollins is C.M. Punk meets Jeff Hardy.


A sploogetastic combination.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Roman is going to be big. I can tell because my penis tingled the same way it does when Ryback is on. #ChannelingVince


:lmao :lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

oh kinda disappointed
ambrose is usually better than this


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

The segment was boring. Simple as. I'm sure everyone will rim the shit out of Ambrose, but it was nothing to get excited about.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Knew that interview was going to be let down tbh. Not a good way to give them a first impression on the mic, especially for Ambrose.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

I actually love this direction for this trio... I hope they stick too it.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Rollins will always get it but he can never speak ever again. Like ever.


Is that the same process for Drew and Kofi as well then tape on the mouth.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

It felt way too scripted...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'That Ryback segment was awesome'
'That Shield segment was awful'

Ah logic.

But yeah, was a decent interview, although nothing groundbreaking.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Come on dude, have a heart


Yeah your right I didn't mean to attack him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> "When I want to say something, I'll say it"
> 
> Translation - I suck on the mic.


He's a lot better than Rollins...

Anyway, not good, they limited Ambrose's mic time too much, for obvious reasons, and he still was the only decent part of the interview. And this seems like a stupid ass motivation to do something. I'm glad King played it up like it was BS so maybe they reveal they are working for Punk. If they're their own thing they'll all end up geeks.


----------



## Maxil (Mar 16, 2007)

Just as I thought

Like 99% of college football stars people cream themselves over, they don't transition to the pros at all.

That was utterly horrid and more waste of time than a divas match.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

After that segment, I wonder how long till they're written off...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Roman is going to be big. I can tell because my penis tingled the same way it does when Ryback is on. #ChannelingVince


:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SP103 said:


> "The Shield"
> 
> I smell a Wrestlemania match!


Well TNA copied Sons Of Anarchy, guess WWE's gonna copy them copying a show like The Shield.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

An actual gimmick.

Don't see the problem.

I guess they should be called the Group and come out in black trunks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I also bet we get 10 shots of Jay Z in the first ten minutes.*


Right.:lol

He has to be at all BK events. Guess he's the owner of the BARCLAY CENTER too.


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

I guess Ambrose changed his gimmick because he sounded and looked like a normal person talking.. lame..


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ambrose really reminds me of Heath Ledger's Joker


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

Well that was a tad disappointing...  Although I look forward to see where this goes, Dean seemed pretty comfortable on the mic and although Roman didn't say a lot, he has got a good look and presence. Rollins is sort of meh, see him turning into another Gabriel.


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

All this talk about 'popularity'... and now the WWE universe are voting on who Punk faces... Maybe there'll be an interference?
The Shield come out. Beat down on Bryan. Kane comes out. They take out Kane. Ryback comes out. They run off. 
Simple.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Shut the Fuck up, King.


This. 

Even when they showed at SS and RAW last week, they were acting like dumb fucks and didn't know who they were.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

That explanation sucked. At least Reigns got a semi-pop when he spoke. Guy will be huge.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Im assuming Vince just watched the Avengers over the weekend correct?


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Roman is going to be big. I can tell because my penis tingled the same way it does when Ryback is on. #ChannelingVince



:vince


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm going to run out out of beer by the end of hour 1. 

I can't drink fast enough to dull the pain. The Shield. WWE Creative is barely "Creative". I wouldn't even use that word. They should change it to "WWE Writers who suck balls". 

Fuck...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Hopefully they will have a segment in ring next week. 

Fandangoo :mark:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> That's Ambrose part of "The Shield" in a pre taped interview with Cole:lmao not DEAN F'N AMBROSE!
> So they're tweeners?


According to what they said they're tweeners. Not sure they'll end up being actual tweeners though.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Very poor way to introduce the group. I'm sure the segment lost viewers.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

You need to fuck off.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wkdsoul said:


> For a taped segement, that sucked..


Sounded like Ambrose was trying to convince himself the name didn't suck.

And what the blue fuck is Johnny Curtis doing?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I really enjoyed the interview tbh

Coming from a guy who's never seen anything from any of these guys I can already say I'm a fan of all three. Rollins is pretty good on the mic, Ambrose seems really interesting, and Reigns looks like a complete stud. The story seems creatively charged too, WWE has a lot of grey area with this stable.. I can see a swerve coming soon.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> 'That Ryback segment was awesome'
> 'That Shield segment was awful'
> 
> Ah logic.
> ...


Get over yourself. People can have different opinions than you. Logic has nothing to do with it. Wrestling isn't real...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Got milk.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Fandagoo is a chris jericho wannabee


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> The reason why they're wearing those outfits is because it's their gimmick. Their name was rumored to be "The Shield".


that's almost as shitty as Fandango

speak of the devil...


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

"The Shield" may be a bad name but "Fandango" is the worst.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Fandango gunna be the worst gimmick since Brodus Clay


----------



## Maxil (Mar 16, 2007)

wwe giving more hype to fedango than the supposed ratings saver ambrose

go figure


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically they're doing this horrible gimmick because he's Maxim Charwhatchamacallit's doppleganger from Dancing with the Stars? Ok.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Look Kharma lost weight.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Rather have Disco Inferno.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wade Barrett must be swearing out Alicia Fox perm on the daily basis for her to be this happy.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Anyone who says Ambrose sucks on the mic with no follow up statement can shut the fuck up. How was he bad? What he said was whatever but his delivery made it work...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fandango? Isn't that some type of movie ticket website?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> They probably are jobbers. That's why the IWC loves them and the average fan won't remember them come tomorrow.


Says the person who thinks ryback sounded like Austin lmao.


It was a meh promo. Should have let ambrose do the talking for this segment. Was short but dean was good when he spoke.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Alicia Botch still has a job?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Fandango vs Brodus Clay
Wrestlemania main event right there


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Alicia Fox underrated hotness


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Tamina and I agree on something.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I've not posted but browsed these official discussion threads for a few weeks now.

I thought based on what has been on Raw lately, the time they had, and the otherwise lack of direction, is it possible some of you expected too much from that segment?

I thought the 3 of them done pretty well, and it was better than some of the terrible stuff we've put up with lately.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

THe shield will turn on Punk tonight...

Imagine this Ryback vs Punk at TLC having to watch both their backs over 3 crazy fuckers...

Could be awesome!!!!!


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Ambrose was good, but he had to follow a script and it held him back. Still, he's only been here a few weeks and has already made more of an impact then Ryback made in however long it's been. Not dissing Ryback, he's good, but so is Chris Ryan, just so happens Ambrose is H.G Wells.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I couldn't agree more Tamina: BACK TO THE KITCHEN.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That theme remind me of skyrim for some reason... anyone else?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh god noooooo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Takertheman said:


> Alicia Botch still has a job?


Vince is a horny asshole


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

tamina is in love with vicky


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Alicia is face this week, surely she has broken the record for most turns in a year.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Ambrose can't go nuts on his first promo if he is part of a group...he showed hints of it without going 'Dean f'n Ambrose' on his ass. but Reigns was terrible even though he only spoke a sentence...and Rollins was super bad.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That's *really* not a flattering look for Tamina.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"Why aren't we pushing Tamina? She's a Snuka goddamit!"- Vince McMahon after realizing that Tamina was on here roster last week.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I still don't know how this 'Fandango' gimmick is going to go. Possible it might actually work depending on how good of a heel he is. If they debut him as a face, it'll be dead in the water within 2 weeks like fatass Funkasaurus.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Jericho gonna return to feud with Fandango over who the best dancer is :mark:


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

And now Tamina vs Alcia Fox...god...they really want their ratings to stink.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

David Banner said:


> Well TNA copied Sons Of Anarchy, guess WWE's gonna copy them copying a show like The Shield.


*Well played.*


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Tamina is the obvious win


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

lol Alicia "WHY?" Fox


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Wait.. the interview already passed?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Alicia is so pretty but her weaves....:no:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I kind of like Tamina's theme.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

I think someone forgot to tell Alicia Halloween was last month...


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

LOL @ the absolute no reaction from crowd for tamina


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> That's *really* not a flattering look for Tamina.


Butch heels aren't allowed pretty attire.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is this a special diva's halloween match?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Wait a minute, Tamika. You don't like women who don't know their place. Shouldn't you be doing laundry or making a delicious Sunday dinner, then?











Get cracking.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Unlike Tamina I like little girls...


.... wait, that sounds bad.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ryback's promo was better than that.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

LKRocks said:


> Fandango vs Brodus Clay
> Wrestlemania main event right there


60 min Iron man dance off.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Tamina is Vickies bodyguard?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Royal Rumble could be a mirror of 1995's RR. 29 newcomers and someone else who wins it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ladies, if your hair ain't wavey, it ain't gravy.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Tamina's ring attire is horrendous.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Tamina Kicks out at 1*

Cole: Tamina kicks out at 2

:bosh


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Guess Alicia is a face this week.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Wait a minute, Tamika. You don't like women who don't know their place. Shouldn't you be doing laundry or making a delicious Sunday dinner, then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*"Tamika"

:lmao X a billion *


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

The segment was kinda disappointing but I jizzed nonetheless because Ambrose. 

I'll blame high expectations.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

What are these two wearing? Good god

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuck yeah! Bryan is trending!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Butch heels aren't allowed pretty attire.


Butch would imply Tamina is in fact a woman.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

At least there was a pop for the finisher.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait, so they're called the Shield for real?

Dat relaxer. You go Tamina.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So I guess Tamina is now the new Beth Phoenix..or that's what they want us to feel / think.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Remember when they used to have Alicia actually beat people? Yeah those were dark days.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

wtf is with commentary
i want jbl


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

tamina face is beautiful


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> Alicia is face this week, surely she has broken the record for most turns in a year.


More than anyone in Russo era WCW?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok, now you can get rid of Alicia. Bye!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ambrose was pretty damn good for a heavily scripted segment. Seth and Reigns.. Reigns has that look though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Shades of her father"

So does that mean she's going to kill a hooker in a hotel room too?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

David Banner said:


> Guess Alicia is a face this week.


I wonder how many times she's flip-flopped between Face and Heel. It's gotta match Big Show's record number of turns


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

SP103 said:


> Fandango? Isn't that some type of movie ticket website?


Yes :lmao


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Imagine if Ryback won at TLC. What a twist.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

It was one fucking interview. Give it some time you crying pussies. Jesus fuck...so impatient. 

Maybe it wasn't the greatest but it was enjoyable.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Little Jimmy must have had a good time on Iraq


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

kokepepsi said:


> aborss is alright, not sure what all the fuss is about
> 
> Other two dudes are horrible
> 
> LOL shield


Aborss? That might be the worst butchering of a name I've ever heard. 

That's not even 1% of what he's capable of. It was a bad pre-tape where Rollins talked more than he did. Watch some real Ambrose promos.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Scandal time, you say? NFL time.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I always get a kick out of these John Cena and Vickie shit.

So goofy it's funny.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"R-Truth really relating to the men in the forces"

He was a criminal in jail at one point Jerry :kobe:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I also bet we get 10 shots of Jay Z in the first ten minutes.*


:lmao exactly


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Fandango would be 10x cooler with a Latino accent.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Watches two hot divas wrestle :cole3 "small package" :cole3 no boner for Cole :busta


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I've been into masculine women lately. I wanna tongue bathe Tamina.


----------



## MangoDylzXx (Oct 18, 2012)

(Y)


Moto said:


> :vince


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Imagine if Ryback won at TLC. What a twist.


He did the championship belt motion. I'm starting to wonder...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ToddTheBod said:


> So I guess Tamina is now the new Beth Phoenix..or that's what they want us to feel / think.


So Punk will dump her and she'll become irrelevant as well?


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

If Tamina was a tree I'd climb her.

Hell she doesn't have to be a tree I'd still climb her :evil:


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

Can anyone tell me Ambrose's new gimmick? He wasn't being crazy in the interview.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *"Tamika"
> 
> :lmao X a billion *


You know if you hadn't pointed it out, I'd have never noticed that typo. I'm glad you did because that gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

How is it a scandal? This is annoying me so much. AJ isn't GM so there should be no scandal with her hooking up with Cena.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus fucking Christ why is this a scandal? Are 2 wrestlers not allowed to date on Raw? I just don't get how this is a scandal neither of them have on screen relationships with anyone, so how is them being together a scandal? Could someone explain that to me?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Imagine if Ryback won at TLC. What a twist.


Stone Cold Steve Ryback will win

#RybackEra>AustinEra


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is there anything else to look forward to tonight? I was riding my excitement on The Shield... The only thing that make this interesting is if Fandango debut tonight.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh Vickie and more 'surprises'. Cena changed his shirt because of all the AJ lipstick stains on his green ones?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Buckley said:


> Look Kharma lost weight.


Bring her back, please


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

And the crowd was dead for Tamina, shame, she can wrestle.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> He did the championship belt motion. I'm starting to wonder...


The world will end


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

I know SIGS are down, but how can I change mine? Thanks!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Unlike Tamina I like little girls...
> 
> 
> .... wait, that sounds bad.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Maybe we'll get lucky and Punk will be the leader of the... "shield"... and they'll start bucking the office ala DX in 97. Cause at this point... we are stuck back in time in that twilight zone just like the mid 90s. Of course, unlike then, McMahon had to swallow his pride and realise DX was right on what to do and changed his product so he didn't go out of business from WCW pummeling his ass. This time... he'd probably just fire everyone that tried that <_<


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I feel bad. I skipped the divas match and tuned into A Few Good Men on AMC.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Moto said:


> Tamina's ring attire is horrendous.


So is her entrance music.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

heelguy95 said:


> Can anyone tell me Ambrose's new gimmick? He wasn't being crazy in the interview.


He looked like a mall cop.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

gaz0301 said:


> I've not posted but browsed these official discussion threads for a few weeks now.
> 
> I thought based on what has been on Raw lately, the time they had, and the otherwise lack of direction, is it possible some of you expected too much from that segment?
> 
> I thought the 3 of them done pretty well, and it was better than some of the terrible stuff we've put up with lately.


To be honest I didn't expect anything really. Those guys are rookies.

But I think you need to compare what they have done to others who have done it in the past, most recently Nexus. Look at how they were and how they conducted themselves on the mic. I think most were hugely impressed with how Barratt was. 
These guys just done their first promo after 2 weeks of ending the show with an attack (one being a ppv ending).

They seemed major nervous and Ambrose looked as though he has been snorting drugs all day.

Point being if these guys are going to be involved in main event angles then they need to be main event quality. That was not main event quality. I'm all for giving people a chance, especially the rookies. But throwing them in at the deep end was a major fuck up by wwe.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

heelguy95 said:


> Can anyone tell me Ambrose's new gimmick? He wasn't being crazy in the interview.


WHY SO SERIOUUUSSS :cheer


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

i actually am enjoying this stupid angle with cena/aj/vicky 
its on a such a level of bad that its hilarious


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Ambrose was *pretty damn good* for a heavily scripted segment. Seth and Reigns.. Reigns has that look though.


and someone who said like 10-15 words.. jesus, you guys love this kid no matter what he does, average segement, delivered badly by 2 and adequately by one.


----------



## MangoDylzXx (Oct 18, 2012)

Gimmicky said:


> And the crowd was dead for Tamina, shame, she can wrestle.


Because there was two woman in the ring...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Australian said:


> LOL @ the absolute no reaction from crowd for tamina


thats not just how they react for Tamina, it's how they react for the entire fucking divas division. I say by this time next year, there wont be a divas division.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

The Shield? I would've had more respect for them had they called themselves the Ginyu Force or Team Rocket. Ambrose referring to Punk as "the twerp" :mark:.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Wait so let me get this straight Eve and Layla and R Truth and Miz were willing to take a photo together all happy and smiley #KAYFABEDEAD.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> and someone who said like 10-15 words.. jesus, you guys love this kid no matter what he does, average segement, delivered badly by 2 and adequately by one.


I'm not even an Ambrose mark, kid.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok so here's a rundown of WWE's future at the moment.

"The Shield" is a fucking NEXUS ripoff with NXT guys forming a faction. Ripping off a name of a extremely popular Cop Drama show. 

"Fandango" is a fucking MOVIE TICKET WEBSITE complete with Mr. Socko's as mascots-except paper bags (see below)











Fuck. This. Shit.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

And the fan girls squee.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's Johnny.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Here we go. Can't wait for this :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

cena tore something in his knee last week? no problem...:bosh


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

CHEER THIS MAN


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks empty once again on the camera side.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Hoping for some Ziggler mic time here.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Dolph and AJ would be a better pair.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Surely I have better things to do right now?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow John Cena sells the injury he gave to himself :lmao guess only Cena can hurt himself bad enough


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Everytim they get close to showing the hard camera side it cuts away so forcefully... must be another "we have to pack one side of the arena to make it look like we're actually selling tickets". Sad if true...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm morbidly curious to see how much more fuckery we can see in this scandal storyline. Cena no selling that knee. No surprise.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope Ziggler gives a scathing promo to Cena/AJ tonight.


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> Ambrose can't go nuts on his first promo if he is part of a group...he showed hints of it without going 'Dean f'n Ambrose' on his ass. but Reigns was terrible even though he only spoke a sentence...and Rollins was super bad.


He didnt have to go nuts. His speech sounded like a normal person... his gimmick is the opposite of that!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo-urns this man


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh my god. Seeing Cena reminds me of my little cousin at Thanksgiving. He had his green Cena shirt on and talked reckless about Taker, Triple H, Punk all being "more corny" than John Cena.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> I'm not even an Ambrose mark, kid.


you know what i mean, unfairly replied to your rather that the 5-10 posts regarding he was great!! 

soz bob.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

How the fuck is Kane winning that poll? YIKES. That's horrible.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

King: 'That's tongue wrestling, Cole!'
McMahon: 'Dammit, it's tongue sports entertainment!'


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Ok so here's a rundown of WWE's future at the moment.
> 
> "The Shield" is a fucking NEXUS ripoff with NXT guys forming a faction. Ripping off a name of a extremely popular Cop Drama show.
> 
> ...


Oh come on now. Did you really think creative had any ability to make something good?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Ok so here's a rundown of WWE's future at the moment.
> 
> "The Shield" is a fucking NEXUS ripoff with NXT guys forming a faction. Ripping off a name of a extremely popular Cop Drama show.
> 
> ...


Uh a Fandango is a dance...

The Shield was a TV show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This fuckery..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow....Cena actually made that STF look good for once.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Ok so here's a rundown of WWE's future at the moment.
> 
> "The Shield" is a fucking NEXUS ripoff with NXT guys forming a faction. Ripping off a name of a extremely popular Cop Drama show.
> 
> ...


And Sting ripped off the Crow, Razor Ramon ripped off Scarface, etc. Let's just see if these gimmicks turn out well.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Everytim they get close to showing the hard camera side it cuts away so forcefully... must be another "we have to pack one side of the arena to make it look like we're actually selling tickets". Sad if true...


It's obviously empty and there isn't a big crowd behind Kind and Cole also.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't get it. Rollins was fine to me? Its not like he was that first guy who Ryback destroyed

Also Reigns..yes. That fucking Roman Reigns Aura increased. Also impressed by Ambrose. I just love that there will always be people who shit on everything that happens.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

The crowd is silent. lol


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

So, John Cena is very midcard at the moment, kind of like when Punk was champion, not starting and not finishing the show as well as having little to do with the title. I really do think WWE are trying to develop a roster not so dependent on him. It's an admirable move.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

This is going to be hilarious.

Oh god this is awful


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Someone kill me


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Wow....Cena actually made that STF look good for once.


That is indeed a one time happening.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This is so bad, that it's fucking awesome. :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Fucking end this shit

fk[qopkfdq[wdkq[wopd

So stupid!!! guguuguguuuugggghgjgwfkwqef


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm sorry but are we stuck in a time loop? Haven't I seen this exact same segment like 5 weeks in a row now?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

I need a mercy killing.... someone put me out of my misery.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> How the fuck is Kane winning that poll? YIKES. That's horrible.


Fans don't want to feed Bryan to the obvious job. (Y)


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hate you, Cena. I just plain hate you.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I rather watch Ryback getting suck off by Vince right now


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

NoyK said:


> Fandango would be 10x cooler with a Latino accent.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

heelguy95 said:


> He didnt have to go nuts. His speech sounded like a normal person... his gimmick is the opposite of that!


He gimmick in NXT was, no confirmation he'll be allowed to run with that in this group or for a fair while yet, expect that side to appear during his breakout from The Sheild


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

-___-

*Mute*


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

An affair.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena are you kidding? The world has been interrogating you when will you turn heel for years


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> How the fuck is Kane winning that poll? YIKES. That's horrible.


:vince2


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Cena makes fun of Vickie's weight in 5..4..3..2..1


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

SP103 said:


> "The Shield"
> 
> I smell a Wrestlemania match!



With that Jobber on the right????? Needs more Lem!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I think Vickie is gold, she is such a natural.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who the hell writes this?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

hahahahah..so fucking funny..


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

After this BS ends, we'll have already seen everything that was advertised for this show. What are they going to do in the remaining 2 hours?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This is...I don't even.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

fpalm fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Blommen said:


> I need a mercy killing.... someone put me out of my misery.


You mean you came to watch Raw without cyanide capsules?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Show is bollocks. Can't even try to be positive or find something funny tonight. It's just fucking shit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm glad I have Monday Night Football to turn to during this fuckery but I absolutely HATE missing out on making a good joke here.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DFUSCMAN said:


> This is going to be hilarious


The fuckery showed up in the first hour. Now it's just riding around the ring in a hoverround.

:lmao Vickie is forgetting every line she has.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

An affair between two single people..


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

There are no words in the English dictionary to describe how fucking terrible this is.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

This segment is awful


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Saveus_Vickie.exe


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They hot shot good feuds and angles... and let this one drag and drag and drag. It's had some moments... but damn, come on.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

This angle has got to be Vince and creative taking the piss. Jesus.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm having early century Nitro flashbacks here this is how brutal this angle has become...


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Someone fucking assassinate Vickie now. -____-


----------



## standfree1987 (May 10, 2011)

this is terrible..


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This is worse than VH1 reality shows


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuck this shit, I'm watching Futurama!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Vickie ain't got nothing on Old Man Daniels and Kazarian


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So someone please fill me in, how is this an AFFAIR, when both are single?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

:lmao

why the fuck is vicky obsessed with them having an affair? :lmao

my


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Will never understand what makes Cena and Aj an affair. Only thing good bout this storyline is Ziggler who seems to have stepped up his game.

Vickies voice could be my alarm, she sounds absolutely terrible.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

This makes me want to shoot myself

Edit: Well at least she isn't skipping


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This is terrible. But makes me laugh so bad :lmao


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

No jokes...this is the worst Raw I've ever seen.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Who the hell writes this?


A bunch of meth heads, a chimp, a insane hobo and Vince


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LETS LIGHT IT UPPP


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wouldn't it be funnier if Vicki's earrings were actually sperm thimbles? *


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vickie is still tipsy from her weekened Joan Jett lesbian cruise vacay.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

AJ with that push up bra.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This makes the Lita/Kane pregnancy storyline look like fucking Citizen Kane


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Again, this shit is for the female demo. Young girl gets her prince etc.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

My own feed cut out when this started, I should have realised it was trying to tell me something. Wow, even Cole and Lawler don't sound like they care.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

It seems like a rinse and repeat every fucking week lol


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

AJ looks bangin'


----------



## amatusvos (Nov 19, 2012)

This should make you all appreciate the fact that atleast The shield angle is interesting. That was a great angle. This is pure horse shit.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

"I'm not done yet"

LMAO

Vickie is killing it tonight. Best talker in the history of the business


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ! fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank god, dat ass here to save the segment.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

so now Vickie is trying to stop Cena from getting hurt by AJ?

let's take a ride on that failboat everyone!


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

AJ *fap fap fap fap fappity fap*











*fap*







:ass


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

The things Id do to AJ. Dat ass. Dat petite body


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Vicky looks like something Barney the Dinosaur just crapped out of his ass.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

DAT AJ ASS.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

virus21 said:


> A bunch of meth heads, a chimp, a insane hobo and Vince


now you are the one giving them too much credit^^


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AJ to confess she is fucking ziggler on the side


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

This company is going down.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Fuck off, everyone. everyone in the ring just fuck the fuck off!!!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Wouldn't it be funnier if Vicki's earrings were actually sperm thimbles? *


:lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

This is probably the best AJ has ever looked.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So AJ is playing Taylor Swift?
This is atrocious :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> This makes the Lita/Kane pregnancy storyline look like fucking Citizen Kane


Hey, shit doesn't get much more awesome than guys punting babies.

Cena's reactions are making this funny.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is so awful.:lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

What in the name of suffering fuck is actually going on? seriously? Vickie is off her fucking tits on something, fucking christ in heaven help me


----------



## amatusvos (Nov 19, 2012)

More highschool drama bull.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

WASN'T


Trifektah said:


> This makes the Lita/Kane pregnancy storyline look like fucking Citizen Kane


THAT WASNT MY FAULT


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

This is dragging *clap clap clap*


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

does anyone give a sh*t, this has been going on for too long.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Whats with all the 1st posters tonight..... ??


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Wait, so now its suddenly NOT a scandal anymore?


Ughhhh


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> The Shield is the justice league of wwe!


You mean the Avengers? As SHIELD is the agency in the Avengers. -______-


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Vickie is still tipsy from her weekened Joan Jett lesbian cruise vacay.


OH MY GOD

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

top face company, in this angle = lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

That ass.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry I'm watching on tape delay, but oh god why do I sense the wwe building towards a Bryan-Fandango program?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Again, how is this an affair?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Jon Jones said:


> So someone please fill me in, how is this an AFFAIR, when both are single?


Affair is not necessarily synonymous with adultery.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

holt_hogan said:


> Again, this shit is for the female demo. Young girl gets her prince etc.


We don't like this shit either.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

She's gonna suck him off.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This angle needs Claire Lynch. Without someone like her, it's just complete boring shit.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

da fuck is going on?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Waiting for the crotch grab.


----------



## MangoDylzXx (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow, this is hard to watch.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok this is awful.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

holt_hogan said:


> Again, this shit is for the female demo. Young girl gets her prince etc.


Your talking about the same demo that made this popular










Don't act shocked


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Cena covering his boner obvs.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> So AJ is playing Taylor Swift?
> This is atrocious :lmao


*If she started coming out to "MEAN" I'd fucking mark out every time. *


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is making the last few years seem like gold somehow... just... wow.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

I can't believe it...


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

DOME COMING COLE.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

OH MY GOD WHAT IS GOING ON
WHY IS THIS FEUD HAPPENING
WHY WHY WHY
VICKIE IS ALREADY A MANAGING SUPERVISOR
WHAT IS GOING ON


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

I bet AJ's pussy changes men's views on life...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Something tells me I should be glad I'm not watching this segment. Just listening to it makes me picture She-Tamina just beating AJ to a pulp.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I honestly, I know I slate this show a lot (because it's fucking shit) but so far tonight it has actually been on another level of crap.

It's getting dangerously close to the South Park spoof of WWE.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

This is such a waste of time.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So I guess this storyline is over now?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

ZIGGLER!!!!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Uhh, so what's the kayfabe reason this angle is still going? So now that AJ can do whatever with Cena..isn't that like...the end?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome22 said:


> This company is going down.


Friday night Smackdown. 21/12/2012. Samarians predicted it.


----------



## amatusvos (Nov 19, 2012)

IM HERE 2 SHOW TEH WURLD


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

yeah AJ can do whoever she wants...*raises hand*


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

lol at the guy dancing in yellow


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Charles Barkley says this isTurrble


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

For 6 weeks they're doing the same pointless shit. Same timeslot, same Cena, same AJ's horrible acting, same Vickie's no money heat. Horrendous.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

:lmao

:lmao

:lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This segment needs more Rob Conway


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

holt_hogan said:


> Again, this shit is for the female demo. Young girl gets her prince etc.


Not at all. We don't like this shit either.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yes dolph ziggler is here!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> An affair between two single people..












come take a ride. The water's fine.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

this is bad, so fucking bad. WWE really is in a sad state, it's gotten to a stage where it's all this drama crap


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Called Vickie a dog? Maryse is ranting.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Ziggler and dat zipper. <3


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok so i just came back - someone give me a quick recap please ^_^!!!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ziggler with that SWAG.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

This segment fucking sucks. Actually this entire storyline is cringe worthy! But here comes Ziggler to hopefully make It decent...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Who the fuck is that kid dancing wearing the CM Punk shirt?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

JOhn Cena aka the 34 year old virgin


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:mark: Ziggler makes this angle watchable.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Cena yells 'Enough!' in 3...2...1....


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

SAVE US ZIGGLER


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I swear, it's the same exact promo every single week. Giving me teas of RAW 09 when it was Cena/Orton/HHH every single week.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Man, how did this storyline even come to be lmao

So the writers watch TNA and get claire lynch/AJ and the opening voice guy. Ok


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ziggler FINALLY getting dat mic time. Wish it could be under better circumstances, but still.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

YES, Ziggler :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

DOLPH ZIG-ZAG-ZIG-ALLAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

and here comes dolph ziggler, the same fucking thing has been happening over and over for the past 4 weeks. Who gives a fuck


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

:mark: Ziggler saving us


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Got Damn AJ


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Is this Dawsons creek?


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

OH A SLAP ON THE ASS! SHIT JUST GOT PG-14!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you Dolph god :bron3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

BHfeva said:


> Ok so i just came back - someone give me a quick recap please ^_^!!!


Fuckery. That is all


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

YES! Ziggler SWAG ON 100


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

x78 said:


> Cena yells 'Enough!' in 3...2...1....


(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> We don't like this shit either.


Hetro soap opera watching women.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Give Ziggler the title already. Get him out of this garbage ass feud/storyline.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuck this.....


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

John Cena getting blasted through bathroom stalls is good TV. Maybe we'll get a swirly in this high school drama.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Cheap location pop.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

... Oh boy


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I WOULD KILL FOR A ZIGGLERXAJ

OH CRAP PLEASE.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

holt_hogan said:


> Again, this shit is for the female demo. Young girl gets her prince etc.


Except they could get this from so many better shows, so this angle is completely pointless.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

I totally ship Ziggler/AJ


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ziggler and AJ the new power couple ah yeah!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is so fucking bad :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ziggler is becoming the total package. Guy has improved on the mic. With him embroiled in this I have no idea when he'll use his case though, he has held onto it for a long ass time.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Boring


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

why are people saying dolph makes this bearable? This is not bearable in the slightest, this is terrible.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

LOL..


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Well at least Cena can say Lafayette right :lol


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Alex said:


> Cena covering his boner obvs.


Your watching a fucking Wrestling show. Your gonna see boners and enlarged cock sticking out of peoples tights anyway.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The crowd is dead so start shouting and mention the city you're in.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Go on Cena, look for those cheap pops. Pathetic twat. Ziggler has more talent in his little finger than you do in your whole body.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Dolph got awesome on the mic this past year
the guy is amazing


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Dolph vs. Ziggler in a ladder match for the Briefcase at TLC. That match would do so much to put Ziggler over.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

are they still talking...


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

C'mon Dolph, you have to win this one.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Vickie is legit unwatchable.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I have zero interest in this entire AJ/Cena storyline. I'm so tired of both of them that I suppose I should be thankful that WWE has stuck them together so I can skip them at the same time. 

I went to the kitchen to make myself something warm to drink (it's freezing up here) and thought they'd be gone by the time I returned but...nope.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

AJ Lee. She gets around.


----------



## amatusvos (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank God for dolph ziggler


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Way to sell the PPV guys!!!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Dolph has to win.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ziggler: Mr. Money in the Bank
Cena: Mr. Cheap Pops 
AJ: Ms. DAT ASS
Vickie: Ms. Go Away


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

And...they don't let Ziggler talk more WHY?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I think they are trying to make the show as awful as possible.

Like, seriously. They have to be trying this bad on purpose.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

oh who cares, end this shit


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Ziggler goes over tonight and Cena wins at the PPV. Meh.

Anyway, AJ must got that good good for dudes to be on her like this. I wonder if Cena started dancing after he banged her out.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm sorry but I HAVE to see that movie.*


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Who is writing this? All parties involved could be doing something better than participating in this mess of a storyline that doesn't even make any sense.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Sheamus and Cesaro? I'll have some of that.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

My man Zig-Zag-Zig-Allah should be worried about cashing in that briefcase, not hitting some chick that has been turned out by half of the roster


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh damn that has all the makings for a slobber knocker right there...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The best praise they found for 'The Day' was "plenty of action"


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh great Sheamus vs Cesaro as a giveaway match on RAW fpalm. So they're going to have Sheamus beat Cesaro as well and continue to tarnish all future main event feuds.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

They really have no clue what to do with Cesaro, or the U.S Championship do they?

On the other hand Dolph was pretty good there, I definitely enjoyed that part of the segment. He definitely understood he was involved in garbage when he was doing his bit and throwing in an element of irony or whatever.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> *Dolph vs. Ziggler* in a ladder match for the Briefcase at TLC. That match would do so much to put Ziggler over.


What.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Dolph vs. Ziggler in a ladder match for the Briefcase at TLC. That match would do so much to put Ziggler over.


Has ziggler become so good that he can wrestle himself?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Queen Akasha said:


> Not at all. We don't like this shit either.


You think this is aimed at men? 38% of WWE's audience is Women.

Hetro soap opera watching women. What they don't realise is if women want to see soap opera story lines their fix isn't Raw. No logical continuity.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Ziggler/Cena, Sheamus/Cesaro and Bryan/Punk + more Shield? 

That sounds too good to be Raw.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I just dont see where Ziggler fits in on this rofl


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> AJ Lee. She gets around.


Put me on the waiting list.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ziggler is good on the mic, great in the ring, and a new face in the main event... please do this right WWE. I'm not just begging for me... but for your company. Come on, it's obvious you are at 95 levels of terrible and the only reason you aren't going under right now is there is no competition smacking you around. Start making the damn changes already!


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> Has ziggler become so good that he can wrestle himself?


He'd sell it like a pro.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

The fact that they are giving this train wreck of a storyline such an ungodly amount of time whereas the real, serious and actually important storylines get shoved in the background...... fucking christ these writers man...


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I gotta stop looking forward to Raw, never come away satisfied.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> Has ziggler become so good that he can wrestle himself?


He can wrestle the briefcase, it's been there for so long that they probably handed it a contract by now.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

NoyK said:


> What.


You haven't heard? Vince can clone wrestlers now.

The royal rumble is going to feature RYYYYBACK as all 30 entries.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I gotta ask any of you over in Europe/UK.. Is betting a big thing over there or something?

This stream constantly shows betting commercials. I've never seen a betting commercial in the US.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*For whatever it's worth I'd watch Dolph wrestle himself... *hint hint nudge nudge**


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> Has ziggler become so good that he can wrestle himself?


No but Dolph has.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> AJ Lee. She gets around.


Well damn.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Ziggler is literally the only good thing in the company at the moment, he is the only thing worth watching.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Ziggler vs. Amy Schumar in a 60 Minute sex marathon match at WrestleMania 30 plz.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ziggler vs Cena near end of match AJ comes out and tries to "help" cena but due to her being there cena is distracted and ziggler gets the roll up win or zig zag then a win. Then AJ comes into the ring after Cena calls her in and she proceeds to low blow him and then make-out with ziggler closing the show. that's money


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Man I hope Antonio has a kind of match Sheamus had with Sandow. Antonio is a great talent and needs to look strong.

RG3 Da Champ : what about my boy :brady


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Cena is AJ's worst hookup and that's including Hornswoggle.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Barrett on commentary :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I just saw RGIII holding the WWE title and doing Cena gestures. 

I now have added reason to hate the Redskins.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

RG3!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Barrett scouting the IC champion, but he beat him already. Okay then.

Tensai's here. When's he jobbing to Hornswaggle?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuck. Just leave, Albert.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Tensai is the most glorified jobber of all time. Even Funaki would go over him.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Barrett a MVP? :kobe

shut up Cole


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *For whatever it's worth I'd watch Dolph wrestle himself... *hint hint nudge nudge**


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Did Tensai have new theme music just then?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Jon Jones said:


> Ziggler vs. Amy Schumar in a 60 Minute sex marathon match at WrestleMania 30 plz.


Replace Ziggler with AJ and I'll cosign.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kofi. You beautiful ass man, you. You're even prettier than your road husband.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

All hope is gone.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

TheAbsentOne said:


> I gotta ask any of you over in Europe/UK.. Is betting a big thing over there or something?
> 
> This stream constantly shows betting commercials. I've never seen a betting commercial in the US.


It's where all the money is.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Duke Droese said:


> Ziggler/Cena, Sheamus/Cesaro and Bryan/Punk + more Shield?
> 
> That sounds too good to be Raw.


Yuck!! A .. positive .. point of view. Get it away, get it away!!! Kill it with fire!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh hey, it's Stu Bannett. Small world.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Tensai needs to stay off my screen forever


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> For 6 weeks they're doing the same pointless shit. Same timeslot, same Cena, same AJ's horrible acting, same Vickie's no money heat. Horrendous.


Exactly. Needs more Fruity Pebbles.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck Barrett. Titus should be the only wrestler allowed on commentary from now on.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> I just saw RGIII holding the WWE title and doing Cena gestures.
> 
> I now have added reason to hate the Redskins.


Going to be a sad week next week when they beat the Giants.

And when is Albert going to get fired and go back to Japan?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Uh oh. Even more Tensai burial. Pls go back to Japan?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

The only way to fill three hours (apparently) is to pretend wrestlers have an "affair" with eachother and give hornswoggle time.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Wade Barrett making Kofi humble since 2012


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else wonder what Tensai's thinking everytime we cut back to the ring with him already in there with the jobber entrance? I bet he's thinking "Can't believe i've became such a fucking jobber, well at least its a pay check".


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Someone needs to make memes/smileys of Barret's smiling expression.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

holt_hogan said:


> You think this is aimed at men? 38% of WWE's audience is Women.
> 
> Hetro soap opera watching women. What they don't realise is if women want to see soap opera story lines their fix isn't Raw. No logical continuity.


Um I think *she's* implying that women don't like this crap either.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I actually feel sorry for Tensai. Gets a shit gimmick, which predictably fails, and so winds up being the big guy jobber. He should have stayed in Japan.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm surprised that they didn't repackage a wrestler that is on that list and turn them into an egotistical schmuck who always talks about their ranking.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Is it me or is the crowd just really dead?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ziggler is getting a good push. I hope he gets the win somehow tonight


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

"I am going to rip his ears off" lol


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

holt_hogan said:


> You think this is aimed at men? 38% of WWE's audience is Women.
> 
> Hetro soap opera watching women. What they don't realise is if women want to see soap opera story lines their fix isn't Raw. No logical continuity.


Um I think *she's* implying that women don't like this crap either.

Also poor Tensai


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Tensai looks like he's moving in slow motion, what the fuck.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Remember back when Tensai was suppose to be Cena's SummerSlam opponent? :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Barrett says he'll domesticate Kingston when he gets his hands on him. In other words, buy TLC to watch Wade teach Kofi how to shit outside.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wasn't Koffi a security guard earlier?*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tensai = world's biggest jobber. 

It's hilarious to see him lose to guys half his size every week.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This match was pretty boring


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I'm surprised that they didn't repackage a wrestler that is on that list and turn them into an egotistical schmuck who always talks about their ranking.



*
Randy 'The Pimp' Orton​*








​


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Tensai's jobber level? It's over 9000!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Kofi's pecs are weird as fuck :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

WAY BARRAH IS BUTEFUL


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Enjoy your title while you can.

Tensai should be released soon...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Wasn't Koffi a security guard earlier?*


That guy was at least twice as big as Kofi.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Daniel Bryan looks so much like a Hobbit..smh


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Daniel bryan looks like a homeless man. I think it's time to trim the beard.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

holt_hogan said:


> You think this is aimed at men? 38% of WWE's audience is Women.
> 
> Hetro soap opera watching women. What they don't realise is if women want to see soap opera story lines their fix isn't Raw. No logical continuity.


It's aimed at what the WWE _thinks_ women want to see even though most women are heckling this nonsense.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Takertheman said:


> Is it me or is the crowd just really dead?


Group Suicide


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao I love these motherfuckers


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

When was the last time Tensai won a match?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They need Dr. Shelby!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

lolololol I love it.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

:lmao D-Bry!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

To bad Wade is stuck in midcard. Same with Kofi.

DB and Kane made me chuckle alittle lol. :yes :bryan

Wwe and republicans of course Kane said Red rules. Polls were fixed for sure.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Kick didn't even hit Tensai


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LOLWHAT.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

:lmao Random music


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

OH MY FUCKING GOD, BRYAN IS KILLING ME RIGHT NOW!!!!!! :lmao


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Daniel is showing how rigged the WWE polls can actually be


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol rigged.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just a simple domestic dispute. They'll work it out.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

bullshit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

FKN BULLSHIT


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'They don't have pulling data in HELL' = That made me laugh.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Da fuck.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That shit is fucking rigged.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Rigged poll was rigged


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Hit-Girl said:


> *For whatever it's worth I'd watch Dolph wrestle himself... *hint hint nudge nudge**


Ok..ok..I get it..I get it..


election jokes..amazing


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Kane and D-bry are awesome.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

What the hell?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk/Kane the second hour main event, Cena/Ziggler THE main event?

Bryan/Mysterio match? That's cool.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bryan/Rey should be good.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That poll was rigged as FUCK. 

D-Bry/Mysterio? Fuck it, awesome! 

:lmao at Bryan rushing out


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well Vince had to get his Republican jabs in there, didn't he?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Fixed poll is fixed :lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

awesome
good segment and now a great match


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Bryan/Mysterio sounds pretty awesome


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Fucking D-Bry hamming it up LOL


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

haha so #wwebryan was trending worldwide yet he didnt win hahahahaahhah


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Listening to Barrett on commentary is like having my ears massaged in a gentle bubble bath.

RIGGED FUCKING POLL! Who voted Kane! Who!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

YOUR DATA WAS SKEWED.

RED RULES!


LOL.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Just jizzed in my pants.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

BRYAN VS MYSTERIO IS BETTER THAN BRYAN VS PUNK!!!!

MARK MARK MARKKKKK

Oh and what a subtle political joke vince....


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Ooo Rey vs Bryan should be good


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Daniel Bryan vs Mysterio? 

Fuck Yes!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

At least Bryan/Rey should be solid.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

lol almost a landslide... i've said it before and i'll say it again: this commentary is shit.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Meh, Hell No has been dropping the ball lately, not as fun as they used to be.

Bryan vs Mysterio? I like.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Daniel vs Rey? Something to look forward! This will be good


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Poll was rigged, but at least we get Bryan v Rey. TBH, Bryan v Punk is played out.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

thank god we don't see punk/Bryan again


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Rigged poll? :vince2 :vince2 :vince2 :vince2 :vince2 :vince2 :vince2 :vince2 :vince2 :vince2 :vince2 :vince2 :vince2 :vince2 :vince2


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Who in the hell voted for Kane.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Bryan is still a heel right?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Getting Bryan Vs. Rey is cool, but couldn't they have said that the loser of the poll will get a match with Rey?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, if anybody still believed the polls weren't rigged - there's your answer...


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Bryan's so over he can't even win an internet poll because the casuals only see him as a complete joke.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

So wasn't Bryan trending world wide the whole time?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Seriously? Kane over fucking Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> Bryan is still a heel right?


He was on the face side at Survivor Series.

Only way to tell is the piped in reactions on Smackdown for sure.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Mysterio vs Bryan? Awesome. I don't care if the poll was rigged or not, this match is something I wanted to see.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

'Red Rules'

The election is over Vince, she lost.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

More proof that this Twitter "voting" is bullshit lol

They even acknowledged earlier in the show that WWEBryan was trending worldwide.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I hope we get to see Bryan vs Punk sometime later in their careers


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Daniel Bryan is heel? That explains his singles losing streak.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can we just start calling it Monday Night Filler now?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Is it me or his half the crowd empty shit :sad:


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

RIGGED


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

This city fucking sucks shit. Makes the show less watchable because of these fucktards who sit there with their hands under their ass.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"Red RULES" despite Kane being a Libertarian.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Bryan's so over he can't even win an internet poll because the casuals only see him as a complete joke.


Or.... like all the rest are stating, it's rigged.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Can we just have Bryan/Rey go for the next 105 minutes?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Wonder if Vince is still a little bitter over Linda's failure to get her state to turn red on the election day map? Nah...no chance of that. 

Anyway, clearly rigged, but now we get Bryan/Mysterio, which might be excellent.


----------



## manoverboard1619 (Apr 14, 2009)

xdoomsayerx said:


> thank god we don't see punk/Bryan again


Yea I know we might have seen another match of the year candidate. On raw no less. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Group Suicide


Well after how the first hour went, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Bryan is Santino N°2 right now, he is funny but when Santino makes the same thing, you laught your ass too, right? Oh...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Vince really hates D-Bry huh


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wouldn't put it past the stupid WWE Universe to actually have voted for Kane... did you see their forums before they died?*


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

THE SHIELD??? REALLY?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Or.... like all the rest are stating, it's rigged.


You're not familiar with his gimmick, are you?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hmmm Daniel acting like an ass to Kane saying no one voted for him then it turns out Kane wins, yeah that aint rigged at all... Would have made Kane look like shit if Bryan actually won, it would have proved Bryan right can't have that happen.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

At this rate, I would rather see a Ted Dibiase vs Cena feud than this AJ/Vickie shit.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> It's aimed at what the WWE _thinks_ women want to see even though most women are heckling this nonsense.


Already referred to the first part in another post written after. There's no evidence supporting the 2nd part.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Or.... like all the rest are stating, it's rigged.


Or...not everyonels a smark and because CM Punk is heel, they want him destroyed.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Vince really hates D-Bry huh


it doesn't matter everytime vince strikes Bryan he becomes more powerful soon... he will be unstoppable


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I wouldn't put it past the stupid WWE Universe to actually have voted for Kane... did you see their forums before they died?*


do tell, do tell!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Teh_TaKeR said:


> This city fucking sucks shit. Makes the show less watchable because of these fucktards who sit there with their hands under their ass.


Um, why should they be into a shit show?


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

After they said that #WWEDanielBryan was trending worldwide they expect us to beileve that Kane won that poll. SMFH


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

manoverboard1619 said:


> Yea I know we might have seen another match of the year candidate. On raw no less.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App




their matches were very overrated.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bryan is so losing this


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> Bryan's so over he can't even win an internet poll because the casuals only see him as a complete joke.


I laughed.

Ugh that backstage segment was TERRIBLE. Bryan right now has the character of a thumbtack. And how are you people saying he's SO OVER? A couple people in the audience stood up and some chanted YES at him as he went around to the ring. Fuck, there wasn't even a pop. 

D-Bry=Mr. Overrated


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Can we just have a 3 hour show on how unk and :heyman spent their week instead? Seriously a 3 hour sitcom 
They could show us Punk and Heyman driving their tourbus around the country getting into all sorts of wacky situations


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

That Broheadbutt.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I wouldn't put it past the stupid WWE Universe to actually have voted for Kane... did you see their forums before they died?*


Doubt it, same wwe universe that voted for Punk over Rey when Nexus debuted. Vince prob didnt want Punk and Bryan stealing the show again


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LKRocks said:


> Bryan is so losing this


Of course, Bryan loses to everyone WWE considers "important".


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Bryan trending worldwide but Kane wins. #rigged.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I was mad but Bryan vs mysterio is worth it


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It doesn't feel like anything is happening or will happen... even last year when shows were bad, you had a feeling something COULD happen. That is gone now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Can we just have a 3 hour show on how unk and :heyman spent their week instead? Seriously a 3 hour sitcom
> They could show us Punk and Heyman driving their tourbus around the country getting into all sorts of wacky situations


Sounds like Bang Bus to me.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

For once Bryan is the bigger man lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bryan looks like a hobo


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Fuck this show. Let's just fast forward to the Royal Rumble buildup.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Bryan looks smaller for some reason.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Bryan won on Twitter.

http://hashtagbattle.com/#battle/d/%23WWEBryan/%23WWEKane


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

The crowd sucks. They can't keep up, all casuals?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I love how American announcers with no accent at all suddenly get a Spanish accent when introducing someone from Mexico. *


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Vince is trying his best to make the crowd not give a damn about Bryan by making him a huge joke. It won't work but Vince will still find more ways to make Bryan's character look like a joke.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Sounds like Bang Bus to me.


:westbrook2


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rey is a "young man" now Lawler :kobe:


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

The Shield just said that the WWE is a popularity contest and that is why they are doing what they are doing, and then Bryan just lost a popularity contest...hmm....he'll join them!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

where the heck is raw located this week. I feel like I am watching wrestling at a grade school assembly.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"Both these young men.." says Lawler.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> The crowd sucks. They can't keep up, all casuals?


Boring show = boring crowd.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

The crowd has been there for 2 hours already. They've got about another 2 hours to go.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Remember when Rey used to get huge pops on par with guys like Cena and Taker. What the fuck happened, guy is a complete midcarder right now. 

Daniel Bryan and Rey could be motn and if given a chance could be a moty contender.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Rooting for Bryan to pick up the win


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> I laughed.
> 
> Ugh that backstage segment was TERRIBLE. Bryan right now has the character of a thumbtack. And how are you people saying he's SO OVER? A couple people in the audience stood up and some chanted YES at him as he went around to the ring. Fuck, there wasn't even a pop.
> 
> D-Bry=Mr. Overrated


It does seem like the audience isn't into the Yes chants. Perhaps people are starting to get over it.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Theres a site that keeps track of hashtags.

Bryan 389 - Kane 287


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> I laughed.
> 
> Ugh that backstage segment was TERRIBLE. Bryan right now has the character of a thumbtack. And how are you people saying he's SO OVER? A couple people in the audience stood up and some chanted YES at him as he went around to the ring. Fuck, there wasn't even a pop.
> 
> D-Bry=Mr. Overrated


This crowd barely popped for cena... They shouldn't be used as a measuring stick for how over someone is...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

When is Fandagoo debuting?








> Fandagoo.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

well Bryan is losing....wwe 2012, where the first wrestler to lock a resthold jobs


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dunk20 said:


> The crowd sucks. They can't keep up, all casuals?


To be fair, even if they were normally going to be subpar, this shit show has done nothing really to keep the crowd energised. Only drunk smarks shitting all over this verbally would have continually made noise with this show. Like us.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dinobot said:


> It does seem like the audience isn't into the Yes chants. Perhaps people are starting to get over it.


In fairness, this crowd completely blows. In any decent crowd there are still lots of chants.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Fuck yes, I found Monday Night Football online. I'll follow up on WWE.com with this show/soap.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> I laughed.
> 
> Ugh that backstage segment was TERRIBLE. Bryan right now has the character of a thumbtack. And how are you people saying he's SO OVER? A couple people in the audience stood up and some chanted YES at him as he went around to the ring. Fuck, there wasn't even a pop.
> 
> D-Bry=Mr. Overrated



Compared to who exactly? Barely anyone gets good reactions anymore. At least Bryan's Yes/No stuff gets people involved in some way rather than sat looking brain dead.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Bryan really looks like this homeless man that carries a bike and a bucket with leftovers, who keeps catching the same train I catch everyday without paying.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I love how American announcers with no accent at all suddenly get a Spanish accent when introducing someone from Mexico. *


Imagine them doing the french accent when introducing Sylvester Lefort. No, in fact, they can't. :cool2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> "Both these young men.." says Lawler.


Jerry's a senior citizen. Everyone's young to him.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Remember that time on RAW active we got Sin Cara vs. Mason Ryan when Rey Mysterio obviously won? :lmao


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nonsense, it's just a really shit crowd. D-Bry always gets a decent reaction.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey if Mr.Goatface can nail a Bella..he can't be all baaaaad...


sorry


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Not a good match so far. Crowd is dead and it's understandable after this terrible first hour.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Sounds like Bang Bus to me.


Would the girls do Pauly E though?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Be a Star Jerry King. *


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Remember when Rey used to get huge pops on par with guys like Cena and Taker. What the fuck happened, guy is a complete midcarder right now.
> 
> Daniel Bryan and Rey could be motn and if given a chance could be a moty contender.


Like you said, he got turned into a midcarder. Though,tbh, the WWE has never really been behind him.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

King still acting as if he heard the 'Goatface' nickname last week.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> where the heck is raw located this week. I feel like I am watching wrestling at a grade school assembly.


The Cajundome has a very strange layout. Not to mention all the seats that you see on tv are pull out bleacher types (the ones in the back of them aka the 2nd level aren't). That's probably why it looks like a gym.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mikey2690 said:


> Nonsense, it's just a really shit crowd. D-Bry always gets a decent reaction.


Shitty show. Shitty crowd.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Taking a commercial break in the middle of Bryan/Rey, fucking shitheads.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

what the FUCK has Rey done to his beard!? And did Lawler seriously just imitate a goat? fuck this show.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> In fairness, this crowd completely blows. In any decent crowd there are still lots of chants.


That's true. It does look like its past most of those kid's bedtimes.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Jon Jones said:


> Remember that time on RAW active we got Sin Cara vs. Mason Ryan when Rey Mysterio obviously won? :lmao


Power to the People, what a shitty show that was. Also, it was Evan Bourne, not Rey Mysterio.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Awesome22 said:


> Not a good match so far. Crowd is dead and it's understandable after this terrible first hour.


It's okay. It at least got me to sit through most of it while I ate dinner.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hawksea said:


> Would the girls do Pauly E though?


They have no choice. They have to go through him to get to Punk.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

It was pretty obvious the poll was rigged. Anyone who thinks otherwise :kenny. Plus the crowd has been dead all night.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bryan deserves better.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hawksea said:


> Would the girls do Pauly E though?


Would they? Hell i'd almost turn gay for dat GAWD :heyman ........almost :cole3


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Nobody already warned us this is the worst crowd in the US?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The match has been a real nice chain wrestling match.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bryan looks so ridiculously stupid with that beard. How the fuck he is still nailing Brie Bella?

Anyway nice midget fight going on right now.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

fuck you lawler


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

And I'm going to have to sit through this shit live in a few weeks....


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

We're bahahahahack. Clever, Lawler.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

LMAO at Cole no selling the goat jokes


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Pasab said:


> Nobody already warned us this is the worst crowd in the US?


Have you seen the show up to this point? I'm surprised they're still in the seats after the first hour and a half.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

For wrestlemania this year Bryan should go to the ring riding a goat or walking with a goat to the ring


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

This company can go hell, #WWEBryan was TRENDING ON TWITTER and we're supposed to believe Kane won? And they didn't even bother to make the poll look close.

They sit there and complain about having no stars when they have guys like Bryan, who clearly has what it takes, and they book him like the next Santino. Then they think they can convince me that Daniel Bryan lost the Twitter poll by over 10% of the vote, despite acknowledging that #WWEBryan was trending on their own fucking television show.

Fuck. This. Company.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> And I'm going to have to sit through this shit live in a few weeks....


It's always better when you're watching it live. So I've heard.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

No one gives two fucks about Mysterio anymore. He's just kinda there.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Bryan seems a bit bulkier


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Goat noises! Oh how I miss JBL and JR.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> Bryan looks so ridiculously stupid with that beard. *How the fuck he is still nailing Brie Bella?*
> 
> Anyway nice midget fight going on right now.


You still mad about that?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

In case anyone doesn't know about Bryan being a goatface Lawler is gonna make sure you know before this match is over.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Even having JBL and JR back on commentary would make this show that little bit better.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Bryan looks so ridiculously stupid with that beard. How the fuck he is still nailing Brie Bella?
> 
> Anyway nice midget fight going on right now.


Women are around 40% looks, 60% personality/authority, unlike us men who are 90% looks.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> And I'm going to have to sit through this shit live in a few weeks....


You will see Dolph with DAT BELT, you are a lucky man.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought it was impossible, but King is actually getting worse every week. Just fuck off.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Nostalgia said:


> Bryan looks so ridiculously stupid with that beard. How the fuck he is still nailing Brie Bella?
> 
> Anyway nice midget fight going on right now.


*Bryan's beard is fucking awesome. Rey's.... not so much.*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Bryan looks so ridiculously stupid with that beard. How the fuck he is still nailing Brie Bella?
> 
> Anyway nice midget fight going on right now.


Looks aren't everything my man.

He's probably a nice, sincere fellow IRL


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey guys did you know Bryan has a goat face?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jermaine Jackson still taking shots at other people's looks?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

How long before Rey overcomes the odds, hits a 619 and wins?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Jon Jones said:


> Remember that time on RAW active we got Sin Cara vs. Mason Ryan when Rey Mysterio obviously won? :lmao


Thinking of Evan Bourne. Holy shit where has he been

Also pls have Fandango debut already Johnny curtis is awesome


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> And I'm going to have to sit through this shit live in a few weeks....


At least you won't be able to hear Lawler.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Bryan looks so ridiculously stupid with that beard. How the fuck he is still nailing Brie Bella?
> 
> Anyway nice midget fight going on right now.


because he is a great person?

its not always about the looks


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Everything is off tonight...even a Bryan/Mysterio match...


----------



## yahooman (Apr 2, 2012)

Christ lawler is lame


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

D-Bry the least popular.

Why are they burying him


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rey got a ginger beard?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

This crowd is dreadful.



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> You still mad about that?


It's called a joke.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

NoyK said:


> It's always better when you're watching it live. So I've heard.


I'll have a few beers in me, can't be all bad.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Bryan is still the reason why this show is bearable right now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Omg King sucks. man I miss JBL on Raw. No wonder smackdown is the A show


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, let's pay attention to the important things like facial hair.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Bryan should shave after Hell No breaks up.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I wish I was more excited about this match.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

King is yelling at Cole that he isn't paying attention to the important parts of this matchup...i.e. Rey's red beard. 
Really?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I want to enjoy this match a whole lot more than I am. 

The understandably, considering what they've been through in the past 90 minutes, dead crowd is not helping matters.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

why are they cheering for Mysterio? Where is this raw located...Mars?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Why the hell they're "wrestling" in slow motion? Completely boring in what could have been a great match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cole going in on Lawler :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I can't deal with Lawler anymore.

Is Cole channelling HEELdom again?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

What actually happened to Lawler? He used to be entertaining. He is literally just unbearably stupid, bland and boring now. Cole is fucking awful too.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

wtf lawler


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Jerry King needs to just leave.*


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Is it wrong to wish for Lawler to disappear from commentary as soon as possible?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This is a really good match


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Using the same dying product as Sheamus


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Really liking this match (Y)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lawler seriously you sound like my little brother with the constant stupid goat jokes.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wouldnt it be awesome if Sin Cara came to help but botched leading to a Bryan win.

Daniel better win, guy has lost most of his matches.

* he loses again. Wth are they doing to him


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Blommen said:


> Is it wrong to wish for Lawler to disappear from commentary as soon as possible?


Alright Cm Punk...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ugh, usually I'd post "Can Jerry Lawler please die?" but that goddamn heart attack ruined everything for me.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

How is it a rope break when the submission wasn't even on yet...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> What actually happened to Lawler? He used to be entertaining. He is literally just unbearably stupid, bland and boring now. Cole is fucking awful too.


He was alongside JR and was a heel.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Don't worry everyone this crowd will be back in 3 months 8*D


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Lawler needs a washrag over his mouth.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I absolutely despise the slingshot. So unrealistic in every aspect.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

All this years and King didn't know what Rey Mysterio's name meant. fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This company. :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah... WWE really doesn't have a fucking clue anymore.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Thinking of Evan Bourne. Holy shit where has he been


Getting high


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

job time!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Hated the ending. That was a sweet 619 though.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Jobbin Bryan


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Can't Bryan ever get a win in?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Arrrghh Fck this.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Bryan looks so ridiculously stupid with that beard. How the fuck he is still nailing Brie Bella?
> 
> Anyway nice midget fight going on right now.



I love the beard. Maybe Brie's into the scruffy hobo look too? Oh, and I'm sure his being a nice guy doesn't hurt.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That falling splash might be one of my least favorite finishers ever.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rey Mysterio doing a catapult = LOL!!! 

Solid match there.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Rey wins? :no:


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

WWE turned Bryan into a complete joke.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

When was the last time bryan won a match on raw? Seriously


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Lol rey actually managed to slingshot someone


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rey/Sin Cara vs Bryan/Kane for the tag titles at TLC maybe? Or I could it being a three way with The Prime Time Players.

Edit: Bryan jobbing again like a boss.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

haha Bryan loses. Take that Bryan marks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well makes sense considering Rey/Cara will probably challenge for the tag titles, but Rey beating anyone with that splash is ridiculous.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

I am absolutely disgusted at how they are treating d. bry


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

They really are burying him.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> Lawler needs a washrag over his mouth.


Dipped in chloroform


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan losing to Mysterio :lmao :fpalm


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Cole sounded like he had enough of the goat jokes


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

DBry just jobbed to old ass Rey Misterio


Mother of GOd


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm feel sorry for Lawler's health problems, but the dude needs to go. He lost his touch badly.

Sigh, once again Bryan lost.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Ugh, usually I'd post "Can Jerry Lawler please die?" but that goddamn heart attack ruined everything for me.


:lmao 
i know that feel bro


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Replace King by the mime Marceau please WWE.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll never get it. It's right there, and WWE doesn't wanna take it.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Lawler hasn't been relevant for over a decade imo.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh thank god more ADR and Rosa


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Rosa/terrible Spanish OTP


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Two segments with Rosa Mendez? WWE is at the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Why the fuck can't they let Bryan win his matches?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Surely that result surprised no one.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I can't believe I'm saying this but it really does seem that everyone has lost the run of themselves with :vince2 outa the country, just saying and doing any old shit they want

SAVE US :vince2

Bryan losing cleanly :kenny


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

DAT Pimp Del Rio.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marty Vibe said:


> Lawler needs a washrag over his mouth.


One with Chloroform


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Sheamus vs Cesaro? Oh shit :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

We're totally getting USA chants during Sheamus/Cesaro. Count on it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lawler makes me think bad thoughts. I won't be letting those thoughts out though.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

This Del Rio storyline with Rosa reminds me of the failed Del Rio/Bella Twins storyline they did for a while that went nowhere...


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

THAT'S IT I WANT A DIV..
I MEAN I'M DONE WITH WWE


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Ricardo > Pussy.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Would it hurt to give Bryan a won once in a singles match? I mean seriously I normally don't moan about him losing but I can't remember the last time he fucking won


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ziggles!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mysterio has a ginger beard? El Generico is gonna get signed guyz! :jay2


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I bet Rosa has no clue what she's saying in Spanish*


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Bryan a jobber now? He should be WWE Champion FFS!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

You know what, I think they are punishing Bryan now for getting over on his own earlier this year.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol nerd rage. In other news, ADR got them draws.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ziggles cutting dem promos. God I hope he cashes in at TLC.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ziggler wants in her pants so bad.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

aww poor Ziggs he's so jealous of Cena


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Really digging Dolph's attitude lately.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Would it hurt to give Bryan a won once in a singles match? I mean seriously I normally don't moan about him losing but I can't remember the last time he fucking won


August 19, 2012....vs Kane


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

If this whole AJ/Cena thing ends with AJ turning heel and hooking up with Dolph, all this pain will be worth it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Two segments with Rosa Mendez? WWE is at the bottom of the barrel.


Oh Amber B, they are much farther down than that


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

Just came back from running errands and see Bryan losing to Mysterio. WTF ? What bullshit is this ?

1 - I'm sure he won the poll

2 - He's losing clean to Mysterio


What is going on ?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Bryan's about 40% as over as he used to be. He's basically what happened to R-Truth. Except R-Truth got to wrestle The Rock and wasn't Marc Mero'd by a woman like that midget vegan Bryan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ziggler's been great on the mic tonight, same as last week, I fpalm at those who say he has no mic skills. He's improved so much over the last year and he's a decent mic worker now, not the best by any means, but decent.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

"Still to come!"

*Graphic flashes 'NEXT'*

"I'M IN THE MAIN EVENT OF MONDAY NIGHT RAW!"


I'm lost. Good promo though.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

ziggler has improved a lot on the mic


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Really digging Dolph's attitude lately.


If Cena wore that, you would call it gay.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Suits, I don't get it.

If the guy has such a good memory why doesn't he just fucking go to law school and get it over with?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Ricardo and Rosa going to fight over Alberto's attention in the future. Bros before hoes Alberto, bros before hoes!!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Calling it now: AJ & Dolph are/were doing it, and now he has the hurt feelings.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is over. He IS a draw. He can wrestle and cut promos. Hell, he isn't a vegetarian anymore. I suppose Vince doesn't like money, hence why he hasn't told Linda to join a book club and stop hassling him with her crazy schemes.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> August 19, 2012....vs Kane


So summerslam 3 months ago. Wow that is worse then I thought. Seriously why not have him win a match once in a while.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

It's adorable that Dolph thinks he has a chance this match.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Best ad ive seen so far :mark: def getting Lawless on Blu-Ray.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

And just think everybody, TNA had a show last week with a bunch of OVW talent and a guy dressing up as a turkey and it was still better than this.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

vanboxmeer said:


> Bryan's about 40% as over as he used to be. He's basically what happened to R-Truth. Except R-Truth got to wrestle The Rock and wasn't Marc Mero'd by a woman like that midget vegan Bryan.


Except Bryan is still more over then Truth used to be, gets more time and isn't an afterthought to be thrown in random feuds just to fill time.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Calling it now: AJ & Dolph are/were doing it, and now he has the hurt feelings.


I kinda already figured that's what may be going down.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Just realized there is still 90 min of raw to go, FUCK!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ziggler is starting grow on me. I'm really starting to like the guy. He reminds me of three of my favorite wrestlers: Chris Jericho, Edge, and Shawn Micheals.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can't believe there's still half the show to go.

enaldo


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Could've added 5-10 minutes to Bryan/Rey, but FUCK THAT we need Khali, Swoggle, and the same AJ scandal segment we've seen for the past month. :vince3


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

2Intense said:


> Just came back from running errands and see Bryan losing to Mysterio. WTF ? What bullshit is this ?
> 
> 1 - I'm sure he won the poll
> 
> ...


They are burying him. They have RYYYYYYBACK now. His chant needs to be more over then the Yes! chant.

Also, they hate the internet fans, and Bryan is an internet darling.
They are basically saying: We can do what we want. Fuck your favorite wrestlers


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> Ricardo and Rosa going to fight over Alberto's attention in the future. Bros before hoes Alberto, bros before hoes!!


In a tuxedo vs gown match? :no:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> If Cena wore that, you would call it gay.


He said attitude, not attire.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Best ad ive seen so far :mark: def getting Lawless on Blu-Ray.


Why? That movie was a massive disappointment.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

'Dis dat shit I don't like!

Seriously though, can they make something SIGNIFICANT happen????


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Best ad ive seen so far :mark: def getting Lawless on Blu-Ray.


*

I'll probably watch it tonight.. :mark:*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> If Cena wore that, you would call it gay.


You can *wear* an attitude?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> So summerslam 3 months ago. Wow that is worse then I thought. Seriously why not have him win a match once in a while.


because fuck you iwc :vince2


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Are we getting more Ambrollins/reigns today?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

virus21 said:


> One with Chloroform


Somewhere, Casey Anthony's psycho ears perked up.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

virus21 said:


> And just think everybody, TNA had a show last week with a bunch of OVW talent and a guy dressing up as a turkey and it was still better than this.


You're right.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena vs Sandow? :lmao


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Ziggler can't be jobbed out here, he needs to do something to maintain his momentum. I guess the best result is a dusty finish setting up a match at TLC.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

vanboxmeer said:


> Bryan's about 40% as over as he used to be. He's basically what happened to R-Truth. Except R-Truth got to wrestle The Rock and wasn't Marc Mero'd by a woman like that midget vegan Bryan.


It's kinda sad how hard you are hating on Bryan.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm actually looking forward to Cena vs Sandow.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

you know I probably should check out Main event some time it sounds really good


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Ziggler's been great on the mic tonight, same as last week, I fpalm at those who say he has no mic skills. He's improved so much over the last year into a decent mic worker, not the best by any means, but decent.


LOL please... his delivery is mediacore and his material is fucking shit, he practically said, "why john why... why would you attack me even though I put you through a bathroom door, why would you attack me for no reason?" fpalm fpalm


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Somewhere, Casey Anthony's psycho ears perked up.


O.J. Simpson's star pupil.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why are you showing us this AGAIN!?!!?!

Fuck you!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd gladly donate my testicles to charity if it meant that :austin came out and stunnered each and every one of these cunts except :heyman unk2 and Ziggler


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I thought Smackdown! was for recaps? What's up with this again?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Cena vs Sandow? :lmao


*Poor Pyro


and lol @ WWE showing this YET AGAIN!*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Sandow is going to be in a main event against the biggest star in the company? ZOMG BERRIED


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I marked at the black dude with the WCW US title. That shit looked mad shiny.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

SANDOW TO BE BERRIED!!!

RAW IS RECAPS!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

How many times are they going to recap this? Fucking hell, man.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Do we really need another recap? Come on now...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> Why? That movie was a massive disappointment.


Maybe to some few. Saw it twice in theatres and cant wait to get the DVD. Hardy was awesome in it.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Am I the only one who thought 3mb in dem towels was hilarious?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

"last week on days of our lives"


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> They are burying him. They have RYYYYYYBACK now. His chant needs to be more over then the Yes! chant.
> 
> Also, they hate the internet fans, and Bryan is an internet darling.
> They are basically saying: We can do what we want. Fuck your favorite wrestlers




But when I left Bryan was trending worldwide on twitter ! How did Kane won ?!

These polls are rigged or what ? If so, then what's the fucking point of having them ?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Yay another recap! At least it's a recap that gives me the happy feelings.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

monday night recap


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Does WWE have a suggestion box?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Great Ziggler promo. Shut her down.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Was Ziggler talking about himself as well???

He has a lot in common with AJ's character...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Can someone tell me why they like to punish people who get over on their own. They should reward people like these


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

They have to recap the whole thing to fill the extra hour.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Maybe McMahon will eventually get fed up and throw his hands up and give the head writing job to Heyman....... *comes back from the land of delusion all bleary eyed*


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

NoyK said:


> You can *wear* an attitude?


Shit.. my bad. (Y)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically, AJ got it in with Dolph. He wanted to cuddle afterwards but she bounced and skipped on out of the hotel room while he cried to himself in fetal position.



virus21 said:


> And just think everybody, TNA had a show last week with a bunch of OVW talent and a guy dressing up as a turkey and it was still better than this.


TNA takes their fuckery seriously which makes it watchable and not face palm worthy.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THEY'RE SHOWING THE WHOLE FUCKING SEGMENT FROM LAST WEEK??????
They act like they can't feel up this time. 
It's getting worse every single f'n week!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I bet we have ads after these recaps.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

love how cena accidentally positions himself by the bathroom stall


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> Am I the only one who thought 3mb in dem towels was hilarious?


McIntyre looked like a pornstar :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I suddenly feel like last week for some reason.*


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

MOAR RECAPS MOAR MOAR MOAR


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn, 43rd recap of Ziggler calling AJ trash and whipping Cena in the john.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

this show sucks, can we get Titus on commentary again?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> Am I the only one who thought 3mb in dem towels was hilarious?


Someone posted the picture already, so you are not alone. The cowboy hat is to protect his hair. :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ziggler doesnt come off as threatening. he seems like a nice guy


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> Am I the only one who thought 3mb in dem towels was hilarious?


Def not the only one. It WAS hilarious.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

We Want Titus *clap clap clapclapclap*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> It's kinda sad how hard you are hating on Bryan.


He does this all the time, but doesn't get much of a reaction. He doesn't understand that hating on Bryan is so 6 months ago.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Um, Ziggler's right.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I was able to wash my hair and dry it in between the recaps and still get back before ziggler's entrance. Jesus christ


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I suddenly feel like last week for some reason.*


Is that a good thing, or a bad thing?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Love how they have so many commercials


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Think this must be the first time I've ever switched Raw off before it's finished. The whole twitter hashtag thing put me in a bad mood and now I just don't care. Just lost all interest in the product.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Hopefully this gets good time...

...and Ziggler wins.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

holy crap

cena did the STF right on smackdown!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm expecting a good match out of Ziggler and Cena.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> this show sucks, can we get Titus on commentary again?


*Bless you! *


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Should be a good match, hopefully Dolph wins.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

un_pretti_er said:


> Does WWE have a suggestion box?


Yes it's called the waste basket.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> THEY'RE SHOWING THE WHOLE FUCKING SEGMENT FROM LAST WEEK??????
> They act like they can't feel up this time.
> It's getting worse every single f'n week!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I thought this was the main event? guess not

Announcer trying to prolong zigglers name big things that means ah yeah


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

When will Cena become what Orton is. A super star that can actually lose and still be massively over. Hoping Ziggler looks good in this match. Wont end clean for sure could be a ppv match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I thought Dolph said he was in the main event tonight....*


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I really like Dolph's theme song


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Can someone tell me why they like to punish people who get over on their own. They should reward people like these


I don't know. This type of thing used to be rewarded. And it's just that someone with Bryan's talent just isn't allowed to win once in awhile.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I've already guessed that Dolph/AJ were doing something


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Maybe to some few. Saw it twice in theatres and cant wait to get the DVD. Hardy was awesome in it.


He was okay. Not really any better than anyone else would have been. The movie stuck to close to the source material, it had one of the worst climactic scenes in recent memory. Plus you have LeDouche running around being LeDouche.

I was really pumped for it because I love Hillcoat's "The Proposition" but "Lawless" is trite garbage in comparison.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Gimmicky said:


> Daniel Bryan is over. He IS a draw. He can wrestle and cut promos. Hell, he isn't a vegetarian anymore. I suppose Vince doesn't like money, hence why he hasn't told Linda to join a book club and stop hassling him with her crazy schemes.


He can't do no worse than Punk, that's for DAMN sure. (Y)


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

I feel bad for the live crowd.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Just tuned in. Good to see they're selling that Cena injury.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That one male fan way too happy to see John Cena.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

And also, if Dolph does that booty wiggle again, I may have to give the 9 something year iold lady I take care of another heart pill.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, I literally switched over to MNF when they started recapping AJ & Dolph in the locker room. I saw four straight plays and I flip back to Raw and see they are STILL recapping stuff (Cena's STF on Ziggler from SD). Wow.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

John Cena "suffers slight tear of his meniscus" yet he has no trouble sprinting to the ring. Good acting John.


----------



## Villalltheway (Jul 21, 2011)

This crowd sucks, i think wwe should just tour counries outside of the states, because fans there just dont have the passion to make a good show.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Love how they have to remind of of the knee issues after he runs down the ring without trouble.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

FEED ME RECAPS


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

If Ziggler pins Cena tonight, I'm going to mark so hard.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok Cena/Ziggler now. I'd have Cena win by DQ here or something, so it doesn't make Ziggler look too bad, and Ziggler steals the win at TLC, but Cena will probably win by making Ziggler tap out here...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"It looks like Cena's favoring that knee. "
*camera shows Cena walking fine*
"Kinda sorta. I guess?"


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Why do these keep giving away these matches on free TV?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Let's go, Zig


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LKRocks said:


> We Want Titus *clap clap clapclapclap*


We Want Washrags *clap clap clapclapclap*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

WHY THE FUCK IS THIS MATCH NOT ON THE PAY-PER-VIEW!?!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Derek said:


> this show sucks, can we get Titus on commentary again?


After last week u saw what happened tonight. Could u imagine what kind of match he'd be in. maybe he was being punished or something. 

JBL would be better though.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This show is terrible. And already feels like 7 hours. Plus, Titus can't save it now. They wasted the two most interesting and hottest characters they have now in Ryback and Titus on the first segment fpalm


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

NoyK said:


> If Ziggler pins Cena tonight, I'm going to mark so hard.


I would too, but how likely is that?


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

John cena wrestling with something torn? Wow he just buried every NBA player.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Cena is awesome at recovering from injuries. Super hero like, no. God like.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> WHY THE FUCK IS THIS MATCH NOT ON THE PAY-PER-VIEW!?!


WWE doesn't give a shit about Ziggler.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Should I be creeped out that Lawler is critiquing the kissing techniques of people half his age?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

John Cena wearing his 2006 shorts


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena to win clean just because


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Kid dominated crowd. Very clear to hear this Raw...


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Adverts coming. Ref said.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> "It looks like Cena's favoring that knee. "
> *camera shows Cena walking fine*
> "Kinda sorta. I guess?"


That fucker sprinted to the ring and ran the ropes like usual. He won't even sell for himself.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are Cole & Lawler seriously trying to tell us that Cena is awesome because he feeds off of being booed?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

You could put this crowd in a funeral without worry.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL Lawler is burying Bryan during the Cena vs Ziggler match. Fuck this company


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bearodactyl said:


> Kid dominated crowd. Very clear to hear this Raw...


Their parents tapped out 2 hours ago.
Can the live audience get a commercial break too?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Blasted ads.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So Ziggler is called "The Show Off".. yet his whole phrase is "It's not showing off if you can back it up".. so can't he back it up? or is he just not a show off?


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

These commercial breaks are killing me.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I want to care... I mean, ZIGGLER... but the last two weeks have all but killed my passion for wrestling it seems. Couldn't even rewatch some of the classic PPVs lately because it just pisses me off that we can't get classic feuds like back in the day anymore. ARGHHHH!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Why do these keep giving away these matches on free TV?


Because Cena vs yet another upper mid-card heel isn't going to draw anything special anyway. They'll probably still have a PPV match regardless.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This fucking 2 face commentary is unbearable! Thought they learned their lesson from a couple years back.
FUCK, this is so annoying.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> WHY THE FUCK IS THIS MATCH NOT ON THE PAY-PER-VIEW!?!


wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

fucking hell, the fellation on cena by Cole and Lawler is vomit inducing.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

The only good thing about Lafayette, Louisiana is that it's the fictional home of Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

"Who's gonna get the upperhand......when we return to RAW?"

I'll put 1 million dollars on it that Ziggler will have the upperhand when they return from break.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> WHY THE FUCK IS THIS MATCH NOT ON THE PAY-PER-VIEW!?!





BothGunsBlazing said:


> Why do these keep giving away these matches on free TV?


Dem three hours.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

un_pretti_er said:


> Does WWE have a suggestion box?


On the corporate site they encourage people not to email them with creative ideas.

At this rate they need to not only overturn that, but have an intervention as well.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Bleh. Its been burned into my mind to accept Cena will never change. He should have his own Category

Face
Heel
Tweener
Cena.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Can someone tell me why they like to punish people who get over on their own. They should reward people like these


Out of touch control freak runs the company.

I'm starting to believe that Vince really doesn't know shit about wrestling and only happened to stumble into two boom periods purely by his own dumb luck.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

My god I'd cut off a leg to see Stone cold run down that ring and hit the stunner on everyone. AJ, Cena, Lawler, Vickie, Cole, Vince, Those stupid kids on the crowd, Washrags, Justin Roberts, everything.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

DID I MISS AMBROSE


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Those "lets go Cena! Cena sucks!" chants are getting on my last fucking nerve. Just shut the fuck up if you hate Cena, as long as you keep chanting that shit WWE is just gonna use it as fuel for their whole "He invokes the most conversational reactions from our fans" so if you thinnk he sucks shut the fuck up and don't give him any reaction.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Are Cole & Lawler seriously trying to tell us that Cena is awesome because he feeds off of being booed?


He's not getting booed, he's just feeding off that emotion. :cena2


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

This show has left me so uninspired.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> DID I MISS AMBROSE


You didn't miss that much. Hopefully they will be on again to close the show but I'm worried we won't see them again until TLC at the earliest going off their promo.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

2 chainz would be a great wrestling character


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Can they please stop using the word "...in all of WWE history..." you will never evoke more then the AE or the Golden Era, Cena will never be comparatively bigger then Hogan or Rock and flat out saying otherwise makes you look stupid. Plus the term "evoking emotion" is just a flat out admission you've failed in your attempts to make him liked. It's like telling Jimmy Saville "Well, any news is good news."


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> He's not getting booed, he's just feeding off that emotion. :cena2


cena absorbs negative energy and turns it into super powers


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> My god I'd cut off a leg to see Stone cold run down that ring and hit the stunner on everyone. AJ, Cena, Lawler, Vickie, Cole, Vince, Those stupid kids on the crowd, Washrags, Justin Roberts, everything.


Are you kidding me. I'd pay to see Tajiri give everyone the green mist at this point.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> DID I MISS AMBROSE


Yup. Missed him and the rest of "The Shield" in hour one.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> DID I MISS AMBROSE


You did


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> On the corporate site they encourage people not to email them with creative ideas.
> 
> At this rate they need to not only overturn that, but have an intervention as well.


:shaq:no:


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

David Banner said:


> Those "lets go Cena! Cena sucks!" chants are getting on my last fucking nerve. Just shut the fuck up if you hate Cena, as long as you keep chanting that shit WWE is just gonna use it as fuel for their whole "He invokes the most conversational reactions from our fans" so if you thinnk he sucks shut the fuck up and don't give him any reaction.


Notice how the Lets go Cena chants are little kiddies voices


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

David Banner said:


> Those "lets go Cena! Cena sucks!" chants are getting on my last fucking nerve. Just shut the fuck up if you hate Cena, as long as you keep chanting that shit WWE is just gonna use it as fuel for their whole "He invokes the most conversational reactions from our fans" so if you thinnk he sucks shut the fuck up and don't give him any reaction.


It would be fantastic if a smark heavy crowd simply turned their back to the ring and stayed silent every time he was out.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> DID I MISS AMBROSE


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Vintage 'things have turned after the commercial break' :cole3


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So first, Titus O'Neil, after being the highlight of the show last week & thinking he might get a push out of it, gets fed to Ryback & squashed for literally no reason. Second, Dolph/Cena, the feud that has been building for a month, is given away as just a random match on RAW. Fuck WWE creative. Fuck them up their stupid asses.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ziggler is awesome.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheF1BOB said:


> He's not getting booed, he's just feeding off that emotion. :cena2


Feed him more!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

unk2 :heyman :hhh :Rock :brock SAVE US enaldo


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

I love those nonstop elbow drops.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I love how Lawler hates attitude and cockiness and yet he was one of the biggest heels in history. wtf.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hey Dolph, spray tan works on the underarms as well.*


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh Dolph, you and your spaghetti hair. xD


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Out of touch control freak runs the company.
> 
> I'm starting to believe that Vince really doesn't know shit about wrestling and only happened to stumble into two boom periods purely by his own dumb luck.


He bought out all competition during the eighties and then copied ECW on the nineties.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Half the crowd has to boo Cena, he needs one more thing to overcome.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's Ambrose for the person who missed him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ass Wiggle Ziggle.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow. Ziggler dropped more elbows than I've had sex partners.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome DDT!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

beautiful ddt


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

David Banner said:


> Those "lets go Cena! Cena sucks!" chants are getting on my last fucking nerve. Just shut the fuck up if you hate Cena, as long as you keep chanting that shit WWE is just gonna use it as fuel for their whole "He invokes the most conversational reactions from our fans" so if you thinnk he sucks shut the fuck up and don't give him any reaction.


Nah. If every hater was silent Cena's entire reaction would be positive and that should never happen with how ridiculously stale his character is. He deserves people telling him he sucks.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Man I fucking love Ziggler.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dat ddt!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KICK HIM IN THE EYE AGAIN!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I really like that elbow drop compilation that Dolph does. Its a great heel move that suits his character quite well, I find.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

I hope cena gets injured or dies in a plane crash


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Blueforce7 said:


> Here's Ambrose for the person who missed him.


NOT AVAILABLE OUTSIDE OF THE US BUT I APPRECIATE IT.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> I really like that elbow drop compilation that Dolph does. Its a great heel move that suits his character quite well, I find.


Helps give him a more intense edge that he was lacking before.


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

That briefcase is so getting used in this match


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I wish Ziggler would actually get to put someone to sleep with that.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

I LOVE that jumping DDT Ziggler does LOL


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao Cena's face


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

FreakyZo said:


> 2 chainz would be a great wrestling character


So long as he has a manager. I can understand maybe half of what he says.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Nah. If every hater was silent Cena's entire reaction would be positive and that should never happen with how ridiculously stale his character is. *He deserves people telling him he sucks*.


I've been telling him that since '05 and it's just not the same these days.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena..YOU CANT SLEEP ME


..


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Why does cole ALWAYS say that zigglers sleeper hold has put away many a men? I'm pretty sure it hasn't even put one away


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll play Captain Obvious here and call it two ways:

1. Cena wins

2. Ziggler wins, but not cleanly


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

He locked on a good one on Smackdown....

Now we're back to a shitty STF here.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> NOT AVAILABLE OUTSIDE OF THE US BUT I APPRECIATE IT.


It's in the thread dedicated to the 3.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Zigglers on another level.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I knew it, he botches the STF on purpose


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> So Ziggler is called "The Show Off".. yet his whole phrase is "It's not showing off if you can back it up".. so can't he back it up? or is he just not a show off?


I know, right? What an awful catchphrase.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That was a Mr. Perfect style dropkick right there.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

THE POWAH OF CENA!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

He had a stored finisher


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> It's in the thread dedicated to the 3.


What're they wearing?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

AA?

Vintage Cena :cole3


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

see..right there..thats why people hate Cena


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

EnemyOfMankind said:


> I hope cena gets injured or dies in a plane crash


Well that's.......something.

Turning into a decent match.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

how silly of me for a just a second i thought ziggler won


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This match is the reason Ziggler has main eventer potential


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Decent match at least... Ziggler proving he belongs at least.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Good match here.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

God forbid anyone kicks out of the Zig Zag... You know, Dolph's finisher...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Is Ziggler's hair edible?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I hate when Cole says "____'s got him." He never gets him.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The "boo-yay" thing doesn't work when both guys are getting mixed reactions.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this is the best match Raw has seen in a few months....


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> Why does cole ALWAYS say that zigglers sleeper hold has put away many a men? I'm pretty sure it hasn't even put one away


He used to put people away with it when he used as a regular finisher, but it's more of a signature move of his now so he doesn't put anyone away with it.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, Cena, that move again eh?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LKRocks said:


> He had a stored finisher


Nah. When you reverse a finisher, you immediately get one yourself.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

FreakyZo said:


> 2 chainz would be a great wrestling character


I know! 2 chainz vs Khali in a rap battle. Khali would probably win...unk


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

NOW he starts selling the knee injury


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Please tell me Cena lost his balance on purpose.:lmao

And if he did, even more lolz.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Buckley said:


> God forbid anyone kicks out of the Zig Zag... You know, Dolph's finisher...


Superkick is his new one, it's looking like.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I think Ziggler had a handful of Cena's shorts" 

That just cracked me up, lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol Spoke too soon.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Holy shit, what a match. 

Please let Ziggler go over. Even if it's not clean.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Dolph can't compete with healthy Cena


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

This really isn't great wrestling. Just some stiff guy that cant wrestle in the ring with a mexican jumping bean


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

HAHA jesus fucking christ.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao:lmao He tripped. DAT TORN MENISCUS


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wasn't it the other leg that was dinged up last week? Whatever, he will no sell it anyways.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

STOP JUMPING FROM THE TURNBUCKLE AT A STANDING CENA


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Doctors in the middle of a match lmao.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

After this match is over shouldn't that be the end to this AJ storyline? AJ said she can do what ever she wants now cause she is not the GM, and Cena and Ziggler are having their match because of the AJ storyline.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That was fucking terrible. Talk about fake looking.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh fuck off Cena.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

OK I JUST SAW IT AMBROSE IS GOAT :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Pathetic.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And they ruin it of course. Fuck you WWE. Just fuck you and go under...


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

fuck my life


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuck everything about everything. EVERYTHING.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh for fucks sake! :lmao*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Well that was lame.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

seriously fuck John Cena.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

So what was the point of all of this?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena doesn't even want to be pinned dirty...


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

:cena


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

What a shocking end to the match! WOW! *sarcasm*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok, so Ziggler's winning at the PPV? Or maybe not.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

FUCK YOU CENA!!!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Cena can't even lose dirty


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

To Sell or Not To Sell? :cena3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And Cena wins anyway. Awesome.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Cena wins again *Yawns*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Cena wins? Ugh. 

Couldn't they at least had Ziggler win and then Cena win at the PPV?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Bullshit.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, that was a massive swerve.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Well that was stupid.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Cena sure needed that victory!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Good match.... Same old fucking finish


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

BULLSHIT!!!!! THIS IS A FUCKING HOUSE SHOW! A GLORIFIED HOUSE SHOW!!!!


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow... Cena is a TERRIBLE worker.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He's here to show the world..... that he can job!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

lol at this match


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Vintage Orton


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

silly silly silly me


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The fuck? Clean win?? So much for putting Dolph on a streak. They just can't let someone go over Cena. 

I just, ugh. Fuck.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena won?!!!!!! What?!! That's monumental.
WWE whoring out AJ something fierce.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Where is the bad knee


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Incredible, Ziggler can't even get a dirty win over Cena.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Really??
Really??

I seriously just want to fast forward to 5 years from now. Please.
Can you not just learn how to build fucking stars you piece of shit company!


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

So, is there any point in a PPV match between them?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Did Lawler just say that Ziggler beat Orton by pulling the trunks?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Good match. Lame finish. Couldn't they just let Ziggler hit Cena with the briefcase for the cheap win? Hopefully this means Ziggler will win at TLC, assuming they'll have a match at TLC.



RyanPelley said:


> Did Lawler just say that Ziggler beat Orton by pulling the trunks?


Referring to his win on Smackdown over Orton.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

May not have liked the match outcome but this match once again proves Ziggler can go with the big players in the wwe


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

For a second there I thought they'd actually let Ziggler get the pin. Silly me.

Decent match though.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I think I'd rather watch a dropkick challenge between Hardcore Holly, Orton and Ziggler.

Lol at Cole and Lawler saying Cena is hurt and.favoring the knee when.he is completely no selling it.


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

Fucking bullshit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Seriously?

Wow. Even with a faked injury angle Dolph can't beat Cena.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm new to this. Is that what you folks call a burial?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Doesn't even fucking sell.. Christ.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn Cenas kiss game is whack


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Pfft.

This would have been much better if it was Aj x Ziggler.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Can't say I expected Dolph to actually win. I wish he had though.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Zigglers fire in the ring. Id rather him go over dirty...

Btw. Cena looks fucking naked with no wristbands


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cena so does not want to kiss her in any way. So hilarious and awful.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

yaaaay,, more shitty kissing...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Look at that ass jiggle when Vickie grabbed her leg.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

No it is too much to ask for ziggler to actually go over dirty is it Wwe!! Ending was disappointing


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Cena is the worst fkn kisser


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok, that's the dumbest fucking kissing I've seen in forever, jesus christ.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Young & The Reckless stories don't save the shitty booking.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lol u guys are so sad

atleast wait until the PPV match and see where this goes...




where cena wins clean again :hesk2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Bow Chica Wow Wow time!

:lmao :lmao Cena's kissing looked so awkward there.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cena needs to choke on a dick.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Cena is getting a push, YES!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

And then to top it all off, Cena inhales AJ while we are stuck at home watching this show...Fuck


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. Just fucking wow. I can't.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Fuck everything about everything. EVERYTHING.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DAT selling :cena2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena what on earth was up with that kiss?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Did Lawler just say that Ziggler beat Orton by pulling the trunks?


*

Yeah and he did... so?*


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

So they gave the payoff of Cena beating Ziggler on a random RAW match after 6 weeks of unbearable storyline? :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn it, Ziggler. You lost it, you fucking lost it.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So was this whole storyline built with the goal of a match in the middle of Raw?


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Bullshit...Cena could've taken a pin from the injured knee AND getting hit with the briefcase....talk about killing Ziggler's momentum.....not buried sure but still UGH!!! bad booking of the guy your trying to legitimize WWE.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

come on..you know you had to see Cena get the girl...again


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good match, shame Ziggler lost, but if we're lucky it means he's going over at TLC.

Can't say I'm looking forward to Sandow getting the same losing treatment as Ziggler on The Main Event, but they've done a good job of getting me excited for Sandow/Cena with Sandow's promo and the video package played on Raw earlier tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

AJ has kissed more men than Pat Patterson.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cena is the worst kisser I've ever seen.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Your time is up, my time is now
You can't see me, my time is now
It's the franchise, boy I'm shinin now
You can't see me, my time is now!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And they wonder why fans are leaving this shitty, stale, moronic product in droves? God, I wish I was fucking casual so it would be easy to just forget Raw was even on anymore. I have to fight the damn addiction just to change the channel...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, it was already established that Cena took AJ "under his wing" and was a "mentor" to her earlier this year.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This bitch is so loose.:lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This is why I don't fucking buy their fucking PPVs. Fuck. This. Shit. Still a good match. 

Fella/Cesaro should be good though.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

They better have a match at TLC with Ziggler going over.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a feeling that this romance isn't going to end well for John Cena. I think AJ might just be a succubus.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Hahahaha. That was the worst kissing I've ever seen. What a nerd Cena is.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cena's kissing :lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This feud needs to end immediately.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm still laughing about the way Cena 'fell over'. Unbelievable.


----------



## Kelel (Sep 20, 2006)

Damn Rage Cena Won Raaagggeee mad mad evil evil ...am i doing it right?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Gurlll, you could do so much better.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ziggler getting busted by the ref hitting Cena with the case would have been a better ending than that. 

The booking is allllllll over the place.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

That was straight up WCW 2000 overbooking right there. 2 run ins, an injury break and foreign objects for a fucking TV match. AND the wrong guy won.

Somewhere, :russo is pitching a tent.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*AJ has to be the biggest kayfabe slut of all time.*


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Hello again, Captain Morgan. Thank you being there in my time of need.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I thought Jeff Winger would be far too cool to associate himself with WWE.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TripleG said:


> So Cena wins? Ugh.
> 
> Couldn't they at least had Ziggler win and then Cena win at the PPV?


Of course not, that would've made sense. A heel with the advantage, who taught you to book. :vince



Y2-Jerk said:


> May not have liked the match outcome but this match once again proves Ziggler can go with the big players in the wwe


Ring-wise at the very least.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Better than any Dwayne match that was. :cena3


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

GUYS DEAN AMBROSE? RIGHT? GUYS? HELLO?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kelel said:


> Damn Rage Cena Won Raaagggeee mad mad evil evil ...am i doing it right?


No.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

So when Bryan and Ziggler cross paths in the locker room, do you think one of them says "nice job tonight" to the other?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

The feud doesn't even make sense if Ziggler can't even beat an injured Cena. LOL. AJ looked good though...


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I can't deal with any more of this sad, limp, John Cena kissing.

When a little old lady who hasn't had a makeout sesh in 30 years doesn't see it for you, it's time to go practice.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

anyone laughing his ass of like me? :lmao


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Fuck this shit, I'm playing San Andreas.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

unbelievable, even cena's kissing is criticised 

whats next, you gonna see him taking a shit and saying he doesnt sell the facial expressions properly? :hesk2


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

So doctors had to attend to him mid match, but he's all good now? Cena is a medical miracle. 

What brilliant mind decided that AJ and Cena is the most compelling story they have to tell on RAW, such a blockbuster idea that it needs endless minutes of the show. Why the fuck do they keep coming back?


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Either Cena has never kissed a woman before, or they REALLY forced this angle on him and he is uncomfortable kissing AJ(whether he isn't in to her, or they are friends, or whatever). That justlooked WEIRD,lol.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah Hardees/Carls Jr because 5,575 calories in one meal wasn't already enough.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena has the ass of a black women yet kisses like that dude from the Virgin Diaries.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


>


Lol, exactly how I feel when I see Cena kissing


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Cena been kissing hungry fat chicks all these years affecting his technique :cena2


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Guys, did Ryback have a match yet?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Is it worth staying up for the last hour?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Cena was injured, kicked out of a finisher, hurt his knee even more during, kicked out of a dirty pin, and avoided getting hit with the briefcase, nothing can beat this man.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *
> 
> Yeah and he did... so?*


Thought he was talking about the Survivor Series match, since he usually says idiotic shit that is not accurate.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> That was straight up WCW 2000 overbooking right there. 2 run ins, an injury break and foreign objects for a fucking TV match. AND the wrong guy won.
> 
> Somewhere, :russo is pitching a tent.


Cena's kissing---> :yum:

:austin2


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> Fuck this shit, I'm playing San Andreas.


Sounds like a brilliant idea to me.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

What would possess people to purchase a PPV to see Ziggler vs. Cena when Ziggler already got his comeuppance? They now have to push another Ziggler taking advantage of Cena and will likely have to throw in a mixed tag stipulation to salvage it.

So bad.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Kelel said:


> Damn Rage Cena Won Raaagggeee mad mad evil evil ...am i doing it right?


no..it's Cena..power..power no sell power..oh my knee hurts...just kidding..makes out with AJ:cheer

were going to stay here all night if we have to..just to get it right..


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

lol doesn't matter what it is Cena will get hated.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BHfeva said:


> Guys, did Ryback have a match yet?


Yes, it was the first one against Titus. And he cut an awesome promo as well, in my opinion of course.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can we rename the title of this thread "Raw is Seppuku"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Redead said:


> unbelievable, even cena's kissing is criticised
> 
> whats next, you gonna see him taking a shit and saying he doesnt sell the facial expressions properly? :hesk2


Well to be fair you can tell he does not want to do this angle in any way shape or form and is so uncomfortable kissing AJ. And it fits in with the rest of the horrid angle they're running for him right now.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: Raw is being booked on the fly, WCW style


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

So, they have Cena fake an injury, just to make him look stronger than he already does? He was going over Ziggler regardless, but no, they have to make that cunt look like a God.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ziggler could steal a win at the bigger match at TLC

or not

who the fuck can tell anymore


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Thought he was talking about the Survivor Series match, since he usually says idiotic shit that is not accurate.


*I just assumed he was commenting on the match from Smackdown that they had just recapped. *


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Why is everyone raging? Ziggler is gonna win at TLC with aj turning on cena and going with ziggler. Probably with the MiTB on the line in a ladder match setting up a edge/lita situation.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Time for Sheamus to get his usual meaningless 10 minute victory over a midcarder.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

This is getting fucking stupid. All Dolph needed to do was hit Cena with the briefcase behind the ref's back and pick up the tainted win, and boom, we finally have a heel that can be a fucking threat against Cena. Why oh why did they give Cena the win? It's just a fucking TV match, he wouldn't have been hurt by it AT ALL. This just makes no logical sense anymore, and it makes me wonder if Vince is deliberately sabotaging his own company. Every time there's a hot, up-and-coming wrestler, he feeds them to Cena. WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY. Couldn't he at LEAST have waited until TLC to fucking sacrifice Ziggler at the Altar of Cena?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> GUYS DEAN AMBROSE? RIGHT? GUYS? HELLO?


Interview was first hour ma'am...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena looked bored as hell with that makeout session with AJ.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The Shield will jump at Kane for the injustice that happened in the WWE active poll.....


Sheamus has not win Cesaro??? Jobbing time!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

A chairs match?! I fucking knew it :lol

WWE is just rehashing shit that can't even be considered old because it's only been a year since.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Redead said:


> unbelievable, even cena's kissing is criticised
> 
> whats next, you gonna see him taking a shit and saying he doesnt sell the facial expressions properly? :hesk2





> So doctors had to attend to him mid match, but he's all good now? Cena is a medical miracle.





> Cena has the ass of a black women yet kisses like that dude from the Virgin Diaries.


:lmao
:lmao
:lmao

omg hahahaha 
fuck :lmao

i love this forum


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

this match could be good

sheamus vs cesaro?

i like it stiff :hesk2


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ziggler vs. Bryan. Who would be forced to win?





Double count out.

:cool2


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Redead said:


> unbelievable, even cena's kissing is criticised
> 
> whats next, you gonna see him taking a shit and saying he doesnt sell the facial expressions properly? :hesk2


Lemme guess, your kissing technique is like Cena's? I'm sorry, buddy.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Over thirty chairshots delivered to The Big Show!'

And not a single one of them as impressive as the chairshots Rock gave to Mankind during the I Quit match at Royal Rumble '99.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is a fucking first in a long time!
The heel champion is coming out second??? What??


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Cesaro about to get Brogue'd.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

LAWLER


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well that doesn't make you look good, Lawler. Like at all.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Lawlers such an old perve


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol, Cena was just tired guys. Gotta at least defend him on that one since he's never kissed any diva so weirdly

Also what the fuck? The whole point of this shit was supposed to be they weren't actually dating, and it was someone else AJ was seeing. The messages were supposedly edited too? Are they just gonna forget everything and put the two together anyway?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Hoping for a great match.

Shut up Jerry. Wouldnt be surprised if ur girlfriend couldnt even talk yet. 2 face commentators is dreadful.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

did king just-? :lol


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Cesaro is about to have his head kicked off.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else hate how almost all the roster wears a t shirt for their entrance attires? It just feels so forced like "Buy our shirt!" i know in the past in the AE guys wore shirts but not nearly as much as they do now.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Faceless keyboard warriors.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Inb4 Brogue kick


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

God, Sheamus looks whiter every time I look at him.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Some idiot chanting USA. About sums this crowd up.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

VINCE ISN'T EVEN THERE?

THIS SHOW IS THIS BAD AND VINCE ISN'T EVEN THERE?!!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> Lemme guess, your kissing technique is like Cena's? I'm sorry, buddy.


the fat chicks i make out with seem to like it :hesk2


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

And they wonder why casual fans don't give a shit about the product anymore.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I just....can't get into this match at all.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Knick/Nets game ended. Could someone be so kind and recap what I missed? Why is this site so slow? Who crashed it?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Does "The Shield" come out during the Punk match and attack Kane due to the twitter injustice?


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

Kelel said:


> Damn Rage Cena Won Raaagggeee mad mad evil evil ...am i doing it right?


The problem here isn't that John Cena won. It's that, yet again, they took a heel with a shit-ton of momentum and fed him to a main eventer that got ABSOLUTELY NOTHING from beating them. This is why the roster is thin.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Hoping for a great match.
> 
> Shut up Jerry. Wouldnt be surprised if ur girlfriend couldnt even talk yet. 2 face commentators is dreadful.


*:lmao X a billion*


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Hmmmm I wonder if the finish will be " bro kick ....123 LoL"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I just assumed he was commenting on the match from Smackdown that they had just recapped. *


Haha, I guess I missed that, being in and out of the room. My mistake!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Derek said:


> VINCE ISN'T EVEN THERE?
> 
> THIS SHOW IS THIS BAD AND VINCE ISN'T EVEN THERE?!!


Even Vince can't endure this nonsense :vince3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arcade said:


> Faceless keyboard warriors.


Random pointless whining.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

This crowd sucks as bad as the Minnesota crowd from February.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

smackdown1111 said:


> lol doesn't matter what it is Cena will get hated.


I don't actually mind John Cena. He's a handsome man. Spectacular physique. His bubble butt gives me a case of itchy spanking hand.

Terrible on-screen kisser, though. He kisses like the one kid in drama club who it will surprise no one when he comes out freshman year of college. (And I should know. I dated that kid.)


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

I wish they wouldn't keep going to commercials in the middle of matches. FFs!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i'll be honest, im more stoked for The Soup after Raw than raw itself

Assassin's creed time motherfucka

:hesk2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheF1BOB said:


>


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christ, they're really pushing Far Cry 3. Every ad-break.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Guys and gals, I have this crazy theory. When they come back from break, Claudio will have the advantage.

I know, I know, its really out there, but you never know...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

un_pretti_er said:


> Does "The Shield" come out during the Punk match and attack Kane due to the twitter injustice?


That would actually make sense to me in a weird way. So it probably won't happen...


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Classy Lawler telling us about his adventures with a cultured lady of many languages. I think that may have been his best moment of the night. Out of respect for the fact his heart nearly exploded I'll just not say what I'm thinking...but I really wouldn't mind if he took a nice vacation.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

So, this is an entertaining match so far.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

i can see how the show is gonna close
punk wants to escape 
rybacks music hits
the shield attacks ryback
kane and ryback beat the shit out of the shield and maybe punk too


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm going to be honest. I'd rather watch 2000 WCW


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Derek said:


> VINCE ISN'T EVEN THERE?
> 
> THIS SHOW IS THIS BAD AND VINCE ISN'T EVEN THERE?!!


He's probably still cleaning himself after the mess he made from watching Ryybaaackkkk


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

un_pretti_er said:


> Does "The Shield" come out during the Punk match and attack Kane due to the twitter injustice?


It makes sense so probably not.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TheF1BOB said:


>


That's fucking creepy


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Takertheman said:


> This crowd sucks as bad as the Minnesota crowd from February.


To be fair, February is a really shitty month here, it's hard to get excited about anything other than sex or winning the lottery.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Random pointless whining.


You are correct about Micheal Cole's commentary.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Takertheman said:


> This crowd sucks as bad as the Minnesota crowd from February.


Aw, cut em some slack - this crowd has been through a lot.


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

GothicBohemian said:


> Classy Lawler telling us about his adventures with a cultured lady of many languages. I think that may have been his best moment of the night. Out of respect for the fact his heart nearly exploded I'll just not say what I'm thinking...but I really wouldn't mind if he took a nice vacation.


This.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Guys and gals, I have this crazy theory. When they come back from break, Claudio will have the advantage.
> 
> I know, I know, its really out there, but you never know...


Lol you're a psychic.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

THE HEEL HAS THE FACE IN A HOLD AFTER COMMERCIAL. CHECK.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Guys and gals, I have this crazy theory. When they come back from break, Claudio will have the advantage.
> 
> I know, I know, its really out there, but you never know...


*And we'll show you exactly how it happened!*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Gimmicky said:


> So, this is an entertaining match so far.


Yep, it is. Sheamus will win but Cesaro doesn't look too bad in defeat.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Cole: 'Sheamus has a date with Big Show in three weeks'

Someone tell Vickie!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here are some patrick bateman gif's to cheer you up


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Smif-N-Wessun said:


> The problem here isn't that John Cena won. It's that, yet again, they took a heel with a shit-ton of momentum and fed him to a main eventer that got ABSOLUTELY NOTHING from beating them. This is why the roster is thin.


And to go further, a loss for Cena wouldn't hurt him a single bit. Even a "clean" loss would be heavily tainted by Cena's pre-match and mid-match injury. Easily explainable and doesn't halt Ziggler's great momentum.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Cesaro is up there with Ryback on the "Ugly as hell attire" category


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

x78 said:


> Some idiot chanting USA. About sums this crowd up.


Fucking called that shit. Not the first time its happened.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ryback. Pay attention to Cesaro

THAT IS HOW YOU DO A CLOTHESLINE


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuckin' A! Cesaro is fucking strong!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Look at the power of Cesaro. Guy is great.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> THE HEEL HAS THE FACE IN A HOLD AFTER COMMERCIAL. CHECK.


RAW BINGO! Where it's pretty easy to win!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

A 2 count against Shaemus?? Now that tells you how high they are on Cesaro. How many guys get that second count?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

x78 said:


> Some idiot chanting USA. About sums this crowd up.


lol.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Not sure if pepperoni slices, or Cesaro's nipples.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Still can't get over the size of Cesaro's areolas


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Black_Power said:


> It makes sense so probably not.


That could save this show.. maybe lead to a Kane/Bryan brawl.

But you're right...having "The Shield" come out is only logical.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Maybe it's just me but I could watch cesaro dole out euro uppercuts all friggin night


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont think anyone else has mentioned it yet, but the crowd has been pretty lack luster.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If JTG wants to stay relevant he better get AJ the latest set of barbies and Justin Bieber album for Christmas. Make that bitch panties wet.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jon Jones said:


> Not sure if pepperoni slices, or Cesaro's nipples.


Areola.


----------



## EnLan3 (Oct 31, 2012)

If it wasn't for Aj's ass lookin so fine every monday night i most likely wouldn't be tuning in. Cena's hittin that, just another reason for me to hate him


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The commentary is so.... dead.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cesaro? never heard of him, but he's a trffic lad and we'd love to 'ave him 

:arry


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

That bald guy has the main event look, but he can't really speak and his finisher is one of the worst I have ever seen. Yeah, Sheamus is going over. And this match is already 3-4 minutes too long.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Jon Jones said:


> Not sure if pepperoni slices, or Cesaro's nipples.


:lmao :lmao

He and Kofi should form a tag team. Breastquisite.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

that was awesome


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that slam is BAUCE


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Sick move by Claudio.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Cesaro is the man.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Cesaro is BEAST


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn Cesaro is the shit!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

The best thing that could happen to the WWE longterm would be a 6 month injury to Cena, where he's incapable of even going down to the ring. Forcing them to actually build others up would benefit them greatly in the long run.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey. 20 green reps says the crowd can actually give even less of a shit! 

And wow, nice fucking move by Cesaro. Awesome


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Cesaro is fucking awesome in the ring.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

For as bad as the rest of the show has been, the in-ring stuff has been fucking excellent tonight.

Edit: HOLY FUCK SWISS DEATH


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That was sweet.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's weird *and heterosexual, btw* to see a male wrestler not shave his legs.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else think we was gonna see the UFO there for a second?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

this match is good


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Jon Jones said:


> Not sure if pepperoni slices, or Cesaro's nipples.


Either way, I wanna lick em.

Yeah, I said it.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Here's some good booking: Big Show interferes and Cesaro gets a dirty win

Here's what's going to happen: Sheamus win's cleanly


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was an awesome move by Cesaro!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Gotta admit, I'm starting to like Cesaro based on this match. I'd love to see some more mic work from him that isn't him just saying one word in five languages.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Sick move. Cesaro is pure strength.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> That bald guy has the main event look, but he can't really speak and his finisher is one of the worst I have ever seen. Yeah, Sheamus is going over. And this match is already 3-4 minutes too long.


I agree. He should use the elbow as his finisher, shit looks deadly.

He isn't too bad on the microphone, hopefully he will get to show that once he gets out of this five languages, USA sucks shtick.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> The commentary is so.... dead.


Lawler and Cole for you.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Now THAT is a fucking finisher. Holy shit.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fucking ouch.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That was a slick uppercut spot.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cesaro is pretty fricking cool

Hell, both guys are superb

Genuinely liking the crap outta this match


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He has to win after that.


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

Holy shitfuck that was awesome.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

DAYUM dat uppercut


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That uppercut was sick.

lol at the Brogus Kick barely touching him.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Did u fucking hear that :mark: Cesaro really showcasing his skills.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Dat uppercut.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ah no he won't.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

fuck i love his uppercuts


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> That bald guy has the main event look, but he can't really speak and his finisher is one of the worst I have ever seen. Yeah, Sheamus is going over. And this match is already 3-4 minutes too long.


His ring work is really impressing me too. Yeah his mic work and character aren't very interesting, but I think Cesaro has potential.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> The commentary is so.... dead.


Not even touching that one.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Pretty sure Sheamus missed with that kick.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh fuck that. Did Sheamus just pretty much no-sell the Swiss Death uppercut? fpalm


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh god.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

What an uppercut. Holy shit!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> That bald guy has the main event look, but he can't really speak and his finisher is one of the worst I have ever seen. Yeah, Sheamus is going over. And this match is already 3-4 minutes too long.


Saddled with a poor gimmick too. New gimmick and finisher, he can do some things.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

HOLY SHIT CESARO WITH THE UPPERCUT. HOLY SHIT SHEAMUS NO SELLING.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

WOW that finisher reminded me of this.










Ouch :brock


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

I know it's just one match but Cesaro sure looks like he has the ability to be a main eventer for years to come.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sheamus with the no sell!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

fucking awesome uppercut


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Looks like Shamus didn't get all of that kick.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

That was a fast as fuck count out.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

And they have to end the match by countout...


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> Gotta admit, I'm starting to like Cesaro based on this match. I'd love to see some more mic work from him that isn't him just saying one word in five languages.


I'm legit disappointed he didn't cut one in french.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cesaro looked fucking awesome there against Sheamus.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> 'Over thirty chairshots delivered to The Big Show!'
> 
> And not a single one of them as impressive as the chairshots Rock gave to Mankind during the I Quit match at Royal Rumble '99.


Cause taking shots to the head violently while your wife and kids are crying in the front row is " impressive"...........

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice sequence there....Two good workers....Cesaro is really growing on me.
Sheamus helped him look pretty good there.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...that uppercut doesn't knock him out but Sheamus' Rockettes kick knocks Cesaro out cold?
Alrighty then.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was kinda pointless for Show to come out and to suddenly walk away! :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And... the point of that was?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

After all that Cesaro loses via count out. And you wonder why no one gets over.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao how in the hell do you no-sell THAT?*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Sandrone said:


> Gotta admit, I'm starting to like Cesaro based on this match. I'd love to see some more mic work from him that isn't him just saying one word in five languages.


He doesn't even do that any more.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

What was the whole point of Show showing up if Sheamus didn't end up talking to him? :lmao

And Cesaro should have that Slam he did as his finisher.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Fella has been consistently putting on solid matches lately


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sheamus selling is worse than Cena.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ive been a fan of antonio the whole time, always said he was great in the ring, that no sell was bs, that uppercut was lethal


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh damn, Sheamus with a microphone, make it stoppppp.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I could see Cesaro carrying that WHC!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DAT uppercut :artest3


Brogue kick :bron4


Big Show :shaq


Quickest 10 count in history


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Great TV match between those lads

BRAVE antonio Cesaro and BRAVE Sheamus doing it right 

:hesk2 :barry


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Cesaro gets some protection vs. the former WHC.
Ziggler gets cleanly jobbed vs. the former WWE champ.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

You know what, I like Big Show's emo gimmick.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ceasaro did very well in the match.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

lmao at the chair no selling show to start with


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao at Big Show looking like a complete moron :lmao*


----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

okay...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What the fuck am I seeing right now? :lmao
Show that was the greatest thing ever :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

"Fuck yo chair" - Big Show


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dat chair fuckery


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

I like Big Show's hoodie


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Damn, sucks to be a heel tonight


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'm watching a man struggle to beat the shit out of a chair.

Christ almighty.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

They buried the chair


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

David Banner said:


> Anyone else think we was gonna see the UFO there for a second?


Yes, I was marking out in my brain for a minute there.

Not sure they'll let Cesaro unleash that move while he's a heel, though.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Either way, I wanna lick em.
> 
> Yeah, I said it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That;s nice show, but there's going to be a bunch of chairs and you can't do that to all of them.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao the fuck that chair corpsing


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Tired of seeing CHAIR get buried like that. Fucking Big Show.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Big Show...is struggling to beat up...a chair.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I have to see that again. :lmao


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah show, you show that chair whos boss.


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

3.30am here. fuck this shit

Night


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao at the chair no selling Big Shows punch


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

WWE 13 looks terribly stiff.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Steel Chair is no way near Lead Pipe's level. Bring Back Lead Pipe!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm really considering WWE13. Those little ads they do are working.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Chair selling like Sheamus/Cena.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I bet that was Tensai's chair they let Big Show crush.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

BigWillie54 said:


> Cause taking shots to the head violently while your wife and kids are crying in the front row is " impressive"...........
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


More so than what happened at Survivor Series, yes.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

it was fucking spinning while he was failing to punch it :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know if I've ever been so unimpressed by Big Show.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HBK vs Punk match of the night


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta :busta


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Even John would be proud of the non selling chair. :cena2


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

HBK vs Punk would've been so good


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I can see an inter-matter match at TLC now: Seamus and chair vs Big Show and the returning lead pipe.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

big show is OG with that hoodie

maybe next week he'll read us his poetry and talk about those sluts on the cheerleading squad :torres


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

1983 said:


> 3.30am here. fuck this shit
> 
> Night


4:30 

kinda sad that i am enjoying this shit


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

DA CHAIR SANDBAGGED SHOW!!!11

CHAIR GETTIN BERRIED NEXT WEEK!111


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Whoever thought putting the title on big show was a good idea...it wasn't.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Guys we just saw HBK vs CM Punk. Best raw ever


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Blueforce7 said:


> I'm really considering WWE13. Those little ads they do are working.


If you're still into wrestling games buy it, it's great!

I bought it but got bored of it after two days


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

No chance WWE 13 sold more than FIFA. FIFA 13 broke all-time records for sports genre this year. And rightfully so, awesome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sitting throuh 90 minutes of fuckery was worth it after all thanks to the Big Show.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

To show his might, Big Show destroyed a...A chair?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

the WHC really is dogshit.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Remember when Show was lifting Jeeps. That was impressive.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I have to see that again. :lmao


then you better thank sweet jesus you're watching RAW IS RECAP :terry


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

I know it's been said many times but 3 hours is just way too long.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I wasn't a huge fan of Claudio/Ceasaro in ROH but I love him here.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't know whats worse, WWE 13's commentary or commentary in real life.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Cesaro is just proving how fucking awesome he is. Once he improves on his mic skills like Bryan has, you have an instant main event player. Cesaro's strength is really unreal. He picked up Sheamus like he was a stuff animal.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn, Big Show just did a perfect reconstruction of my reaction when my Internet got cut off for a bit at Wrestlemania 28 in the Cena vs Rock match.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

What is this ...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Only thing that can save this show is Punk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

That was honestly the funniest fucking thing ive seen on Raw all year :show


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> No chance *WWE 13 sold more than FIFA*. FIFA 13 broke all-time records for sports genre this year. And rightfully so, awesome.


WTF!? No chance that happening lol :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eve and Layla only dislike each other in the United States.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

30 Minutes left... Come on, just give up the closing segment already. Please.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

How long before there's a USS John Cena aircraft carrier?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

R Truths Tribute to the Truths


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

In before...

OMFG SANDOW HAS BEEN BURIED AGAIN FUCK YOU WWE


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Sandow :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr. Sandow is here to grace us with his presence on this mediocre episode of Raw


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah shut up Cole.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Thought that said AJ Styles for a sec


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sandow about to lose, cool.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Dat tweet! lol AJ style. Too close to AJ Styles.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

seriously fuck this booking,first he no sells the uppercut,then hits a shitty brogue kick and then to top it off the match finishes in a count out WTF !


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Jon Jones said:


> I don't know whats worse, WWE 13's commentary or commentary in real life.


You can't turn off the commentary in real life.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jon Jones said:


> I don't know whats worse, WWE 13's commentary or commentary in real life.


Real life. Lawler is awesome in Attitude Mode.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Cole and Lawler sold the bloody aircraft they landing better than most of the wrestlers tonight.....Needs more JBL


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The Sandow is here!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Please Sandow, don't wrestle tonight. You're going to lose like every other heel tonight.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Finally Sandow gets some solo mic time again.

Been far too long imo.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Who's Sandow facing again?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Basically Sandrone said he has no aspirations by being world champion. :jay2


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Jon Jones said:


> I don't know whats worse, WWE 13's commentary or commentary in real life.


:cole1 What da... you forgot the no commentary option brah.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

YES! Sandow gets mic time this week!! :cheer


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Blueforce7 said:


> I'm really considering WWE13. Those little ads they do are working.


Get it... it is awesome. Great matches, good story mode, universe is fun, and you can book your own storyline and prove you can do better than the WWE


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Sandow sounding like a headmaster


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Sandow about to lose, cool.


Or maybe not.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao Zack you gotta go homeboy.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Black_Power said:


> You can't turn off the commentary in real life.


It's called the mute button.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Woo Woo Woo


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

kinda liking sandow right now

zack ryder isnt a miscreant. hes a whippersnapper!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

A Wild Zack Ryder appears...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Damn. I thought Perry Saturn was coming out.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hit the ground at 100mph and stopped after two seconds? :kobe

Sandow :mark:


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Well at least we will get one heel win on this show...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ryder with a awesome pop for someone who is never on TV.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Woo woo woo! It's Ryder jobber time.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

LMAO

Ryder is still employed?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Sandow about to lose, cool.


*Nah, he's facing Cena in the main event on MAIN EVENT... so Sandow is winning this to make it look better.*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Damn. Thought Fandango was coming out. Now Strugglin' Zack Ryder gonna lose. Bleh


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Australian said:


> seriously fuck this booking,first he no sells the uppercut,then hits a shitty brogue kick and then to top it off the match finishes in a count out WTF !


Would you rather Cesaro get pinned?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sandow vs Ryder to fill some time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

Even Cole is burying Ryder. this company fucking hates this guy.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Lets go Sandow!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Sandow for having to work with such a awful crowd.

And lol at Zack Ryder getting a RAW appearance.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Show is off the rails.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

SANDOW IS FACING RYDER HE'S GETTING BURIED GUYS FUCK YOU VINCE MY NAME IS TYRION LANNISTER BARRET NEEDS TO BE 8 TIME WHC ALREADY


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Roberts fucking up :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Boy, they're burying Justin Roberts tonight.

LOL at Sandow. DO YOUR JOB


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

God I hope Cole isn't turning heel again.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

With Z:TLIS 100 coming up, Ryder will likely get alot of TV time, all leading to the burial of a lifetime.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Are they allowed to use that Ghostbusters symbol?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"Refereeee, Refereeeeeeeeee, do your job"

:lmao :lmao


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

tuned in and saw Ryder wearing Ghostbuster shorts. Represent


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

"DO YOUR JOB"


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Does Zach have the Ghost Busters Logo on his trunks?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ryder is another example of someone who got over on his own and WWE fucked him over. I think its true they legit hate it when a talent gets over when they didn't have anything to do with it. Sure they gave him a small push but quickly tossed him aside and made him Kane's bitch after they satisfied the crowd. They was like "there we gave him a push, you happy now? ok shut up now".


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE. Turning a glaringly obvious fuck up into a positive.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

dat asian ref. represent!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Is that a modified Ghostbusters logo?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank yuh


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

RYDER GOT SOME OFFENSE ON SANDOW

FUCK YOU WWE


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

WE AINT 'FRAID OF NO JOBS!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Job everywhere, spike your hair!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What's with the Ghostbusters? I don't get it.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Impact this thursday night will look like Wrestlemania 17 after what I just watched tonight.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

okay it's Ryder, so Sandow should be the first heel to win tonight!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"DO YOUR JOB"

No wonder HHH is high on him :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Those were some pretty sweet nicknames tbh.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Honestly? Who the FUCK hashtags Big Show? Someone tell me that.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> WE AINT 'FRAID OF NO JOBS!


Lmao

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

GhostRyder


ok that was lame i gues


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ghost Ryder


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> What's with the Ghostbusters? I don't get it.


Because Zack Ryder is a ghost.

You only notice he exists when you hear "Woo Woo Woo"

_*Holy shit that was terrible*
_


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"what is that thing he wears?"
"uh, a robe"

.............


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So Ryder is basically saying that like the Ghostbusters, WWE is trying to extinguish his career. 
Subliminal motherfucker he is.


----------



## manoverboard1619 (Apr 14, 2009)

Awesome22 said:


> Impact this thursday night will look like Wrestlemania 17 after what I just watched tonight.


This made me laugh out loud 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

when its monday night raw
and you need a jobber
who you gonna call?
ZACK RYDER

i aint afraid of no job :hesk2


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wooooo wooooo woooooo
Who you gonna call?
Job centre


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

LOL @ cole and king burying ryder


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole & Lawler are making my ears bleed. God they suck.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Ryder's tights insinuates that he's gone ghost?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

When Ryder comes to Monday night Raw we get: Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

So the Internet Champion aka the guy who represents the internet, is a huge joke and loses all the time.
So subtle


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Danjo1986 said:


> GhostRyder
> 
> 
> ok that was lame i gues


You cunt. Now we're both lame.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Redead said:


> when its monday night raw
> and you need a jobber
> who you gonna call?
> ZACK RYDER
> ...


:lmao 
THAT is AWESOME repped


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Man I miss the Raws where Punk was on TV every half hour. The show has been up and down, most of the matches have been great but these days most ppl just care about promo I guess.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Zack Ryder was a Tag Team Champion? The hell, when?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ryder's new theme.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Would love to see Pyros face if Sandow loses this :lmao :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

NoyK said:


> Zack Ryder was a Tag Team Champion? The hell, when?


Edgeheads


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Zack Ryder was a Tag Team Champion? The hell, when?


With curt Hawkins as the edge brothers?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Redead said:


> when its monday night raw
> and you need a jobber
> who you gonna call?
> ZACK RYDER
> ...


 :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Would love to see Pyros face if Sandow loses this :lmao :lmao


DAMIEN SANDOW WON HE'S BURIED GUYS HE SHOULD HAVE BEEN WWE CHAMP ALREADY HE'S BEEN IN THE WWE FOR A FEW MONTHS ALREADY.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

That was a refreshingly entertaining match! Ryder should be on TV more.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

NoyK said:


> Zack Ryder was a Tag Team Champion? The hell, when?


Edgeheads with Hawkins.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would anyone else pay money to hear Booker T call Sandow's moves? That would be funny as fuck hearing him try and pronounce those names.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Would love to see Pyros face if Sandow loses this :lmao :lmao


You'd have to hope for an open casket after the slit wrists.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I was just waiting for Santino to come out in a Slimer costume.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Would love to see Pyros face if Sandow loses this :lmao :lmao





Spoiler: .


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Rotation of illumination is brilliant


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cole and King just don't care anymore.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

ROTATION OF ILLUMINATION?! 

fantastic.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Man, John Cena absolutely destroyed Ryder's career.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was a decent match. 

Poor Ryder. They've done a good job killing one of the guys who actually got himself over.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It's hard to belive Cena is going to be a Main Event, the "C" show.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That was a pretty decent match, without a horrible ending.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

David Banner said:


> Would anyone else pay money to hear Booker T call Sandow's moves? That would be funny as fuck.


I'd pay money to hear Booker T call anything anywhere.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I hate Jerry Lawler. Oh so much.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Ryder has been...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

They let him mention Savage. Heyman owning. Again.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

i swear heyman has a rllllllly big man crush on punk..


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ryder deserves better.

If I was him I would ask for my release


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Do you guys think that Punk will go over clean?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Kane main eventing Raw!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I thought Paul was going to end that promo with a "You're welcome"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok can someone help me out here, who is the WWE champion, Heyman or Punk? because i see Heyman with the title way more than Punk.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

funny they should mention randy savage

they both had shit title reigns were some overrated fuck kept stealing the spotlight :cashley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I think Sandow could do with a new finisher tbh. He needs something unique to fit his character instead of that generic modified neckbreaker he does that looks weak as hell.



NoyK said:


> Zack Ryder was a Tag Team Champion? The hell, when?


With Curt Hawkins on Smackdown a few years ago.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

dan the marino said:


> That was a decent match.
> 
> Poor Ryder. They've done a good job killing one of the guys who actually got himself over.


:no: fucking Vince


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Terminus is latin for border/border line, not "the end." Finis is latin for "the end."


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:heyman is simply greatness


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

LOL i seriously cant believe why anybody thought ryder would be anymore than a jobber,him and his gimmick are absolutely garbage


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Blueforce7 said:


> Do you guys think that Punk will go over clean?


The Shield...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

dan the marino said:


> That was a decent match.
> 
> Poor Ryder. They've done a good job killing one of the guys who actually got himself over.


One of the few things WWE still excels at.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Heyman is still upset over dem balloons


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

David Banner said:


> Ok can someone help me out here, who is the WWE champion, Heyman or Punk? because i see Heyman with the title way more than Punk.


Heyman is, but Punk wrestles on his behalf. So if Punk loses a title match then Heyman must relinquish it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk/Kane will go slowly, Ryback will eventually come out, enter "The Shield". Ryback gets the upper hand and all 3 leave through the crowd whilst Punk goes up the ramp with Heyman. Ryback staring him down.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Welp, Heyman just said "injustice"

We know where this is heading


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Terminus is latin for border/border line, not "the end." Finis is latin for "the end."


Seconded.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JY57 said:


> Ryder deserves better.
> 
> If I was him I would ask for my release


So he can do what, go to TNA and be tag partners with his clone in a joke stable? Work the indies being outclassed?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Next wednesday, CM Punk beats Cena's longest reign (380). 381 days!!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Punk/Kane will go slowly, Ryback will eventually come out, enter "The Shield". Ryback gets the upper hand and all 3 leave through the crowd whilst Punk goes up the ramp with Heyman. Ryback staring him down.


This will happen


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So Heyman mentions, "injustice" so that gives the SHIELD a reason to show up and interfere. I see what you're doing there WWE.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lesnar returning to Raw and reuniting with Heyman is gonna be like Daryl finally reuniting with Merle on Walking Dead, Which side will Heyman be on?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Punk/Kane will go slowly, Ryback will eventually come out, enter "The Shield". Ryback gets the upper hand and all 3 leave through the crowd whilst Punk goes up the ramp with Heyman. Ryback staring him down.


DEM SPOILERS


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

The Shield will come out and attack Kane due to the Twitter injustice.

Unfortunately, that makes sense, as some have pointed out, so it won't happen.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i bought wrangler jeans

now i have a strong urge to drive to the local liquor store in my pickup truck to buy some malt liquor and then go home and beat my woman


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Redead said:


> i bought wrangler jeans
> 
> now i have a strong urge to drive to the local liquor store in my pickup truck to buy some malt liquor and then go home and beat my woman


:austin2


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns (I refuse to call them "The Shield") will beat up Kane at the end. They will do the same fucking ending three times in a row, just watch.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *So Punk mentions, "injustice" so that gives the SHIELD a reason to show up and interfere. I see what you're doing there WWE.*


They'll have to be trickier than that to make a rube outta you.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

90% off wwe merchandise holy crap


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Punk/Kane will go slowly, Ryback will eventually come out, enter "The Shield". Ryback gets the upper hand and all 3 leave through the crowd whilst Punk goes up the ramp with Heyman. Ryback staring him down.


You missed out one thing - Rytard will then spend the next 4 minutes grunting "feed me more" over and over again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RAW IS RECAPS.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

again?...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ambrose with that look.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

RECAPS RECAPS RECAPS


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

They've got to be kidding!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Stone cold will interfere and hit everyone with a stunner. Punk, Heyman, Jerry Lawler, Ryback, Justin Roberts


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Recaps.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

What ever happened to dem :heyman and :brock lawsuits against wwe and :hhh ? was that issue resolved?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh, this mediocre interview again...


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

UNDERTAKER RETURNS TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And now for the awkward interview recap.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

RECAPS! FUCKING RECAPS!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Are they really going to recap the whole interview?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder how many hymens Heyman has busted... I'm putting the over/under at 1. *


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Again? Really?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

What the fuck, we saw this not even two hours ago? How terrible do they think our memory is?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

They are showing this whole segment again, are you fucking serious?


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Broomstick and Chair for the new Two Man Power Trip.:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Remember when people on this forum said with 100% conviction that Ryder could main event Wrestlemania? 

Ambrose with dem Scott Hall eyes.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Not again.

Look at Ambrose's face after he said No. So full of shit.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Rollins is so obviously going to turn face. It's like, right there.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

DWAYNE IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! unk

Fuck.. just a recap :Rock3


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

CamillePunk said:


> They'll have to be trickier than that to make a rube outta you.


*:lmao fuck yeah!*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey Amber, your boy Seth is talking again. :troll


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Recaps of ppl saying recaps


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I will never complain about Rollins being on my tv, recap or not. I'll mute it but that's besides the point.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't care if they're taking their gimmick from the shield, they don't have to dress like they're about to take down a crack den.

They look like fucking clowns.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why are they showing this interview again??


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

like their outfits

like some dark knight rises BANE shit motherfucker


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Dean Ambrose is so cool. I'm not a big Ambrose mark, but he looks cool


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> You missed out one thing - Rytard will then spend the next 4 minutes grunting "feed me more" over and over again.


..whilst piped in sounds echo around the arena despite the camera showing people leaving for home.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I wonder how many hymens Heyman has busted... I'm putting the over/under at 1. *


Well over. At LEAST 4.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

This fucking show. Fucking recaps.


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

Drinking bleach looks very tempting at the moment.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Redead said:


> i bought wrangler jeans
> 
> now i have a strong urge to drive to the local liquor store in my pickup truck to buy some malt liquor and then go home and beat my woman


At what point in that scenario does the confederate flag make an appearance?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> What ever happened to dem :heyman and :brock lawsuits against wwe and :hhh ? was that issue resolved?


I think they were dropped when Stephanie came out and assaulted Heyman. Logic!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Is Seth borrowing all Punk's mannerism's on purpose? It's kind of cute - trying to do like big brother. Mini Punk.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Remember when people on this forum said with 100% conviction that Ryder could main event Wrestlemania?
> 
> Ambrose with dem Scott Hall eyes.


To be fair, no sensible Ryder fan ever thought that.

Ambrose with dat DVD promotion.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

the promo with ambrose... and my take ont he guy. he's a pretty good promo guy, but i feel like his sort of "relaxed" appearance with a lil moopy of a face and a lazy kind of lean sort of kills the powerful heel role he's supposed to play. i can see why much of the IWC respects this guy's promo ability, he is a very convincing speaker, but i think his body language is still too relaxed for me to be fully convinced in him & his character.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

do they really need to recap everything multiple times every raw ? theres pretty much a recap after every ad or 2


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

I wonder what Dean was doing for the last God knows how many months kayfabe wise.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> What ever happened to dem :heyman and :brock lawsuits against wwe and :hhh ? was that issue resolved?


uh, you missed the entire summerslam angle? :bosh


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ambrose has a real presence about him here and he's not even trying, gonna be a star


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ambrose should have pursued acting.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

YES ANOTHER RECAP


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Recaps again. 

WWE really is struggling


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

90% off of WWE merchandise? Well hot damn, I had a few things in mind I wanted to buy.


...and of course the one thing not on sale is the 'I'm a Heyman Guy' shirt. :heyman

There are quite a few awkward pauses in this interview.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

They're showing the ENTIRE segment? :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I refuse to believe that Ambrose would've helped Cena or Ryback. 

DAT SHIELD


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The rock will kill everyone and have a live sex celebration with AJ and Mae Young


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

crowd paying to watch the interview twice.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> I don't care if they're taking their gimmick from the shield, they don't have to dress like they're about to take down a crack den.
> 
> They look like fucking clowns.


Are they actually wearing body armor? They are wrestlers, why would they need that?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> uh, you missed the entire summerslam angle? :bosh


He just wanted to use the emoticons


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So they're saying that they're the shield from injustice?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

fuck the shield let's call these guys the A-Team


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RAW!!....






IS!...








RECAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPS!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is not a recap. 

This is a flat out 100 percent re-airing of a full segment that happened earlier in the show. 

Are they that starved for content that they have to air entire segments more than once?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Kane's pyro!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Broomstick and Chair for the new Two Man Power Trip.:mark: :mark: :mark:


Ahem


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Roman sounds a lot like Scott Hall.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

AMBROSE IS GOAT


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dinobot said:


> I think they were dropped when Stephanie came out and assaulted Heyman. Logic!


:vince2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I changed my mind, this Raw thread should be subtitled "Why"?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Joseph92 said:


> Are they actually wearing body armor? They are wrestlers, why would they need that?


It worked for Big Bossman.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

could WWE be any worse at foreshadowing? I mean shit...airing that interview before a main event that has nothing to do with them. Obviously theyre going to get involved in some way.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this Shield gimmick is so fucking wack


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Is it just me or does Reigns sound like Razor Ramon

Ey, Chico


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It looks like they're actually giving those three guys distinct characters. That's good to see at least.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> this Shield gimmick is so fucking wack


Repped for Sanford and Son.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Kane vs Punk!

This shall be pretty.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Roman Reigns sounds like Scott Hall.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ryback to berry all of the shield tonight when the 4th man makes a run in to save the day










you mess with the shield, you mess with him motherfucka


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> They're showing the ENTIRE segment? :lol


TINK ABOUT DA RATINGZ DWANE unk2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> So they're saying that they're the shield from injustice?


They need to be a shield against bad booking. Of course then they'd be on every segment of the show........


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> uh, you missed the entire summerslam angle? :bosh


Couldn't remember what happened with dem lawsuits :downing


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Was The Soup episode as corny as we should expect?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Ugh not the fucking YELLOW again god damn it Punk.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> this Shield gimmick is so fucking wack


:lmao THIS.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ugh back to that ugly ass yellow shirt


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Ziggler Mark said:


> could WWE be any worse at foreshadowing? I mean shit...airing that interview before a main event that has nothing to do with them. Obviously theyre going to get involved in some way.


how does that make them bad at foreshadowing?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Y2-Jerk said:


> fuck the shield let's call these guys the A-Team


nah. Like Gambino said, they're Plan B like Walgreens


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

lol they promote his shit now.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuck this yellow shirt. 

Punk was awesome on Talking Dead though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ron Swanson said:


> He just wanted to use the emoticons


Quoted For Truth


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I love how they're mentioning Punk's appearances AFTER the fact.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Punk seemed to eye that more than likely empty section... as much as he might be a selfish prick, I'd bet it still pisses him off to see the WWE, with all the potential it has, to be squandering it all away.

And that seemd like a wierd Best in the World yell....


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i like how they call what ryback did at the top of the show "holding it hostage"...clearly they dont remember the classic days of guys holding the show hostage by doing more than shouting their catchphrase.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

PoisonMouse said:


> Roman Reigns sounds like Scott Hall.


Which is trippy because he's Yokozuna's cousin/Rosey's brother.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

"He was also apart of the Talking Dead last night."

"That was good."

LOL, so much apathy and give-no-fucks while saying that.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

The trio will come and attack Kane..

the end.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

How much of kane's hair is a wig?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

abrown0718 said:


> this Shield gimmick is so fucking wack


:lol

I marked.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Which is trippy because he's Yokozuna's cousin/Rosey's brother.


The Rocks cousin too!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

CM Punk is such a great face.
...He is a face isn't he?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm a Hymen Guy!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Punk is afraid of Kane now?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> So they're saying that they're the shield from injustice?


*They are going to right some motherfucking wrongs!... and look hot as hell doing it.*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Moto said:


> I love how they're mentioning Punk's appearances AFTER the fact.


And Jerry Lawler buried it.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> The Rocks cousin too!


AND Rikishi. AND Umaga.

Quite a family.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> this Shield gimmick is so fucking wack


I actually dig the Shield but I still marked at Sanford & Son.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Punk's reign has been more face than heel, fuck off Lawler.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Couldn't remember what happened with dem lawsuits :downing


the angle explained them...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:lmao at Punk getting cheered :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cole..remember when Kane Punk and DB with in a storyline with AJ...remember..heres a recap


King..now shes doing Cena..she traded up


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

LMAO Punk still getting treated as a babyface


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

THESE ADVERTS!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey guys look the winner of the poll is facing Punk!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Danjo1986 said:


> How much of kane's hair is a wig?










All of the hair!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Sigh* They should just pull the plug on this Punk heel run. 
This is the most casual mark crowd of the past months, and they still treat him as a big babyface


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

FUCK FARCRY 3 FUCK IT TO HELLLLLLLLLLLL!!!! unk4


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Is there some kind of sensor on the mats outside the ring? Every time someone gets thrown out the ring onto them, a little buzzer goes off in the production truck and someone turns round saying 'It's advert time boys'.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Fuck this yellow shirt.


For what little it's worth, Punk designed it to be that way. He said in an interview that it'd be easier to hate him if he wore something that loud and obnoxious.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Did Punk wear those trunks against Jericho at Mania?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Gimmicky said:


> For what little it's worth, Punk designed it to be that way. He said in an interview that it'd be easier to hate him if he wore something that loud and obnoxious.


explains why cena gets booed then :hesk2


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds like half the crowd is already sleeping there. Reminds me of the comedy with JR in the third hour, guy desperately needed a coffee every week. That's also when he was usually at his best because he didn't care lol.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> Is there some kind of sensor on the mats outside the ring? Every time someone gets thrown out the ring onto them, a little buzzer goes off in the production truck and someone turns round saying 'It's advert time boys'.


:yes


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"YOU, THE WWE UNIVERSE CHOSE KANE"

Quit trying to convince us, Michael



Gimmicky said:


> For what little it's worth, Punk designed it to be that way. He said in an interview that it'd be easier to hate him if he wore something that loud and obnoxious.


Doesn't work. If that were the case I'd hate Cena for it, but the shirts are like, the 20th worst thing about him.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> the angle explained them...


Oh yes I remember now, lawsuits dropped when the fight was agreed, sorry everyone :downing


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Marty Vibe said:


> Is there some kind of sensor on the mats outside the ring? Every time someone gets thrown out the ring onto them, a little buzzer goes off in the production truck and someone turns round saying 'It's advert time boys'.


They do have a buzzer like that. In fact the have a nickname for it. They call it "the cameras".


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

We come back from the ad.

Punk has the advantage over Kane.

WWE still not breaking dat routine.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

there's no god i mean c'mon wwe is treating bryan like a joke while cm punk steals his best in the world gimmick i mean c'mon


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They really need to make Punk face or just let him be him and have the fans just react. His heel run isn't working because most fans just don't buy this crap that he isn't a worthy champion that they are trying to sell.... especially since what he's saying meshes with the actions of the office and his opponents. He really isn't much of a heel considering he is getting bullied more than anyone really.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Cole: You, the WWE universe, chose this match.

To Quote Daniel Bryan, NO!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The black guys :lmao


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Punk's hurt, left over from Survivor Series when the table broke, hitting his knee, after slamming Ryback through it.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

CM Punk doing his best to help the WWE as he sells the knee injury that John Cena forgot to sell earlier in the night. Truly the Best in the World.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

CM Punk Chant.
Top Heel right there


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

DATCHANT.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Black guys are the stars of the match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> this Shield gimmick is so fucking wack


Lol, Sanford and Son ftw.

Other than the name, I don't mind it so much.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

thegame2432 said:


> CM Punk doing his best to help the WWE as he sells the knee injury that John Cena forgot to sell earlier in the night. Truly the Best in the World.


He doesn't sell because it's not on his contract to do so. :cena3


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

Are there mics in the wrong place tonight? I swear ive never heard so many moves being called


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

How cool would some freaky strobe lighting be for entrance for the shield? Or when they attack so it's all disorienting?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

From the back, Punk looks like a formerly overweight chick who despite losing a lot of weight, still has the broad back of a strongwoman competitor. 

And Lawler dogging someone else's looks again when he looks like a melted candle. :no:


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Kane can never get a chokeslam in...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SHIELD IS HERE TO SAVE THE DAY.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

THEY'RE HERE


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Here comes The Shield.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Here they are...


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Benoit reference?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

1 out of 3 isn't one-half, Cole.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Kane sold that extremely well.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Here they are!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lol at kane landing on his feet and getting hit by the knee anyways


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TheF1BOB said:


> FUCK FARCRY 3 FUCK IT TO HELLLLLLLLLLLL!!!! unk4


Wow, is it really bad? I haven't heard any reviews of it yet.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

"372"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wait a minute, that was basically a clean win.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

OH SHIT THE SHIELD IS HERE!

SOMEONE MUST HAVE CALLED IN A BOMB THREAT!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"One half of the group, Roman Reigns"

It's a group of 3 Cole, you moron.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Got damn.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

Will they attack Punk? Thatd be interesting


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Both the tag champs lost tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't care how much body armor you wear, no one will take you seriously with that haircut Rollins.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

thegame2432 said:


> CM Punk doing his best to help the WWE as he sells the knee injury that John Cena forgot to sell earlier in the night. Truly the Best in the World.


I wouldn't be shocked if it was a "hey john... this is how you sell a knee injury!". He isn't above that 

Weird ending... but then, tonight the energy has been all over the map and made no sense.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wow, is it really bad? I haven't heard any reviews of it yet.


Cool game, sick of the adverts brah. (Y)


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

EMBRACE THE HATE


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

THOSE DAMN ACES AND EIGHTS


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nexus Part 2.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Bryan couldn't job just once. He's a worker.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena trying to do a CM Punk/Daniel Bryan esque kick just looks so god damn fake and goofy....


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Cole gets his math lessons from Scott Steiner


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Db should have won the poll and an injustice has been righted


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Magneto: SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIEEEEELDDDDDDDDDDDDD!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

FEED ME MORE DAMNIT


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH LAWD


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Is the crowd chanting the chant from Dark Knight Rises?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

D-Bry trying to make dat save


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao at Punk!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

No one saw this coming


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

HERE COMES THE MAN. THE STRAPS ARE DOWN


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically it's Nexus all over again.
And Punk being a bold bitch going into the crowd.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

:lmao The shield


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

He looks even more like Goldberg than usual.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Ryback wit dat no-selling


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LMFAO at Punk jumping over the rail. Please, someone gif that.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DAMN THAT SPEAR

I marked


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

so what injustice has Kane been a part of?

oh great, Rybum is here...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Owned.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

that lil sneaky bastard Punk, thats ok Dwayne will take care of you in January


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Roman Reigns, future endeavored


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Ryback clearin' out dem jobbers.

:troll:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

STRAPS DOWN, MOTHERFUCKER STOLE MY GIMMICK

:kurt


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I really hope this doesn't mean Ryback wins the feud... that would be utter shit.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Reigns with that awesome spear.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Haha Ambrose flails like a monkey.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

PUNK :balo2


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Reigns looks impressive as fuck, and I'd never heard of him before Survivor Series...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vince is panting for that Reigns. The other two will be canned within 6 months.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So fucking stupid. Its Nexus Redux.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Got damn.


:lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So uhhh, they're not Nexus but they are being built exactly like Nexus.

Can't do anything by themselves and can only successfully beat someone up in a sneak attack.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao I bet all those Rollins,Amrose,Reigns haters were just about to explode. Until Punk came back to help. Cant wait to hear them Ryback marks


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

YESSSSS!!!!! I'm liking Reigns and Ambrose.
Nice spear spot.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

lol Daniel Bryan running into the ring reminded me of when the Bushwackers entered the ring during a Royal Rumbkle, you knew he was just gonna get his ass kicked in like 5 seconds.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

this was surprising, they actually fought ryback off


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*BY GAWD IS JAMES STORM A PART OF ACES AND EIGHTS!!!!????*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Would honestly be so much cooler if they all just murdered Punk. I don't care about the mystery of whether they are or aren't with Punk.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Shield is working for Heyman, not Punk. Dat swerve for no apparent reason.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Punk standing tall while Ryback has seizures


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

that spear was sick


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm guessing it's revealed they are together at TLC.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Redead said:


> STRAPS DOWN, MOTHERFUCKER STOLE MY GIMMICK
> 
> :kurt


KIRK ANGEL


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

The injustice is Ryback getting a title shot yet again!!! He just had two shots in a row...he needs to go to the back of the line IMO.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

All three guys in the Shield have a presence though... something guys like Ryback are missing. I really hope they don't swerve and have them lay out Punk to give it to Ryback... if you swerve, have them work for the Rock or something.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> So uhhh, they're not Nexus but they are being built exactly like Nexus.
> 
> Can't do anything by themselves and can only successfully beat someone up in a sneak attack.


you mean basically like every other heel faction in history

like the heenan family

like the nwo

like the corporation

like the ministry

like evolution


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They look like some paramilitary soldiers. I like their look. Dumb name though.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

you all are dummies the shield is working for nexuses higher power


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

The Shield righting the WRONG known as Kane winning a poll over Daniel Bryan.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

The show was weak as a whole but the ending was not too bad. So far, they're not making a mess out of bringing in three new guys. 

Now watch they get fed as a trio to Ryback and be feuding with Hornswoggle, Khali and Rosa by January...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

they've completely changed moxley's character. this is terrible


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Vince is panting for that Reigns. The other two will be canned within 6 months.


How so?..


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Vince is panting for that Reigns. The other two will be canned within 6 months.


How so?.. (Disregard)


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> So I'm guessing it's revealed they are together at TLC.


Pretty much, which I find disappointing because I like the idea of them being a separate entity not under Punk's control.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Reigns with that awesome spear.


Was awesome. 

Good ending to a average RAW, keeps us guessing and intrigued for what will happen next week. I'm liking The Shield's beatdowns, but I liked it even more when Ryback was destroying them. Despite being a shit crowd tonight the crowd popped big for Ryback at the end.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Michael Cole, if you may...










Summed up this show.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

That was a nice ending but damn, The Shield absolutely sucks as a name. I preferred them just being referred to as outsiders or kids or whatever.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Heyman clutching the title belt like a loon, hiring the Shield to protect Punk

I see what you upto Vince :vince2


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I am not quite sure what happened. I sure have the panty tingles, nonetheless.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> So I'm guessing it's revealed they are together at TLC.


Or they're working for Heyman instead. Have to make him talking to Maddox mean something.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Was it a good sell job, or did Ryback actually damn near kill Rollins with that powerbomb?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

I can see The Rock making a surprise return at tlc esp if it ended with a beatdown like this on Ryback


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They saved us from that show, that's what wrong they were righting. They ended it.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Same ending every week. The only guy who has a chance to be something from the three, is the tall guy who gave the spear. Not only because of his look but also his family. You can also see that they're presenting him as the leader there. The other two are probably going to be like the random parts of Nexus or something.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Ricezilla said:


> they've completely changed moxley's character. this is terrible


It took Punk like 5 years in WWE before he could finally be himself so yeah.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Another boring raw. Glad I didn't waste all night watching.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ambrose could of won the WWE Title on debut and you'd all still complain :lmao


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Shield fucks over Rock at the Rumble, Rock vs Reigns, COUSIN VS COUSIN MATCH


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

We got a couple of solid matches (DB/Rey and a very impressive showing from Ziggler in his match with Cena), but other than that, it was a dull & boring show. It felt like nothing happened.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I actually really like this storyline. Has substance and has me guessing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Redead said:


> you mean basically like every other heel faction in history
> 
> like the heenan family
> 
> ...


*Like the 4 Horsemen :*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

when ryback is in ashes, you have my permission to gloat


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

6.5/10. I really liked this show. Tons of wrestling and several really good matches (Bryan/Rey, Cena/Ziggler, Sheamus/Cesaro). The Shield's interview was great and so was the ending. I really can't wait to see what happens next with the group. Damn shame that people here didn't like the show but it's too be expected with all the fickle fans around today.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm going to take a wild guess and say that the WWE was cleaning out their basement of Attitude memorabilia, came across the Big Bossman box and decided to run with it.










The Shield is a pretty bad name, though. Do they have a helicarrier?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Enjoyable. The Shield segments were enjoyable and Ziggler/Cena, Rey/Bryan and Sheamus/CESARO were all enjoyable/good stuff..


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Survivor Series & 2 Raws ending the same. They seriously can't have TLC and the next two Raws end the same. Or maybe not, because they are stupid like that


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm disappointed with Raw all around tonight. I only got like two drawings in too. Not as inspiring as last week. I wanted the doodles to be a weekly monday-thing. Maybe next Monday will be a little more entertaining.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Striker said:


> I actually really like this storyline. Has substance and has me guessing.


You needs to see Dwayne's post imo.

Here it is;



Rock316AE said:


> Same ending every week. The only guy who has a chance to be something from the three, is the tall guy who gave the spear. Not only because of his look but also his family. You can also see that they're presenting him as the leader there. The other two are probably going to be like the random parts of Nexus or something.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

TripleG said:


> We got a couple of solid matches (DB/Rey and a very impressive showing from Ziggler in his match with Cena), but other than that, it was a dull & boring show. It felt like nothing happened.


Sheamus/Cesaro was pretty badass and hard-hitting.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

The Soup WWE Special is better than RAW.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Im enjoying the shield so far. Ppl complain bout everything these days. 

Watching the Soup and its pretty funny. Did wwe advertise this before, its a rerun right.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Damn I love endings like that

Only way that could've gone any better was if IF YA SMELLALALALA hit and THE ROCK came running down to save THE RYBACK :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm liking The Shield, because they're actually giving them separate personalities, rather than three lifeless bodies.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

If I was on the roster Id be trying to shield Bryan from all of this crap


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

This show is just too long, there really aren't enough good storylines to carry a 3 hour fucking show every week. Just gonna catch highlights on YouTube from now on. They completely over-saturated their product and burned me out. I used to have 3 casual fan friends at my house watching RAW every Monday and now that number has dwindled down to 0. Its too fucking long and boring.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel McHale is so motherfuckig epic

<3 the soup


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TomahawkJock said:


> The Soup WWE Special is better than RAW.


Hulk Hogan's rambling promo itself was better then Raw.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

raw tonight was pretty good, can't please some people


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ryback has passed his potential for me... I wanted to give him a chance, but he has shown nothing in regards to being a major player. He can't wrestle long matches. He isn't the greatest speaker. And worse, he doesn't have that presence that Warrior had... or even Goldberg... to make a truly huge impact. He has a nice catchphrase and can be a mid to upper card mainstay. But he is not main event material and every week proves it to me. He looks so out of place in the ring with Punk and Cena... then tonight he looked out of place with three newbies. I took them more seriously then I took him.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Lots of babies in here. Every match could be 5 stars and some fucker would be here complaining.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Also, still don't get where all this 'Reigns is the leader' claptrap is coming from. He's just the bulk.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Another week. Another let down.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Hulk Hogan's rambling promo itself was better then Raw.


this :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Marty Vibe said:


> Also, still don't get where all this 'Reigns is the leader' claptrap is coming from. He's just the bulk.


Probably because he seems the most authoritative. Seems like they're all operating on equal ground but if one had to point out a leader, Reigns would seem to be the guy.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

The Soup has been pretty entertaining so far, aside from the laugh track. I don't like laugh tracks, though I understand why they're needed.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I forgot about RAW and tuned in late, only caught the last hour or so and I have to say I wasn't really impressed. The past few nights the show at least picked up somewhat in the third hour: here, not so much. Ziggler/Cena was a good match and Cesaro has some nasty uppercuts but nothing else really caught my interest. It wasn't particularly bad, but yeah.

I'm really interested in the Shield though. All three guys look to be getting specific characters and separate personalities, so they might not end up like Nexus after all. I'm also pretty interested in seeing how things play out with Heyman. I also really like their attires, and the name is okay.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

septurum said:


> Lots of babies in here. Every match could be 5 stars and some fucker would be here complaining.


So what you're saying is yeah the show was shit, but even if it was good people would be complaining. What sense does that make?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

McHale 2 beat ziggler to get money in the bank contract then cash in on bigshow

Jeff winger to cut GOAT promos every RAW and text shit up










and then we get RAW IS COMMUNITY










and motherfucking ALISON BRIE












There i just booked the best raw ever


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Didn't feel like Ambrose was playing a different guy at all. He actually has an agenda, but it still feels like DEAN AMBROSE to me, which is great. I'm not pessimistic about this story at all.

Reigns has been the least impressive of the three thus far, clearly. Rollins impressed me in the interview.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

What the fuck was up with Vickie tonight?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Ryback has passed his potential for me... I wanted to give him a chance, but he has shown nothing in regards to being a major player. He can't wrestle long matches. He isn't the greatest speaker. And worse, he doesn't have that presence that Warrior had... or even Goldberg... to make a truly huge impact. He has a nice catchphrase and can be a mid to upper card mainstay. But he is not main event material and every week proves it to me. He looks so out of place in the ring with Punk and Cena... then tonight he looked out of place with three newbies. I took them more seriously then I took him.


Whats worse is Ryback has been with wwe for what like 8 years? im sure the guys in the shield already have more presence in the ring than Ryback.

I still find it amazing how ppl said his promo was awesome and compairing him to Stone Cold lol. Maddoxxl cut a promo Weeks ago and most said it was awful, Ryback cuts a stupid promo and its awesome.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Cole losing it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Soup is actually awesome... edgy and it seems like they are actually having fun. Weird...


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Reigns is very impressve. There isn't a leader but it's obvious why people would think he is the leader.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> The Soup is actually awesome... edgy and it seems like they are actually having fun. Weird...


Yeah. Lawler has been pretty fun on here. Nice to see WWE mocking itself too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

"i guess this is why robert de niro never sees his own movies"

:lmao

Daniel bryan killin it on the soup


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Whats worse is Ryback has been with wwe for what like 8 years? im sure the guys in the shield already have more presence in the ring than Ryback.
> 
> *I still find it amazing how ppl said his promo was awesome and compairing him to Stone Cold lol.* Maddoxxl cut a promo Weeks ago and most said it was awful, Ryback cuts a stupid promo and its awesome.


:no: Just because people compared it to Stone Cold/said it was like Stone Cold doesn't mean they thought it was a promo as good as Stone Cold's work. Anyone with half a brain cell that watched Stone Cold promos back in the day would recognize the resemblance between the two. Ryback had the bad-ass guy against the authority figure/pussy security guards and was talking trash to the authority figure. It was a very Stone Cold/McMahon-like promo. Ryan Reeves has clearly been told to study Stone Cold promos and try to get a similar delivery to him. Just because people are pointing out it resembled Stone Cold promos during that feud with Vince, doesn't mean people think that Ryback's promo was good, nor do they think "OMG RYBACK IS AS GOOD ON MIC AS STONE COLD"


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Tbh i'd say it's more Ambrose is HHH, Reigns is Batista, Rollins is Orton. As by the way the 3 look you can tell Ambrose is going to be the brains, Rollins will be the one that gets beat up on by Ryback or whoever only for Reigns to save him. Then Ambrose will pick up the scraps


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Ugh...Honey Boo Boo...
I've missed out on too much of this Soup episode.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

GET JOELMCHALE ON RAW 

fucking hell, he genuinely seems to be having an awesome time and hes legit funny as hell


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Why can't RAW be like this? This is great. Even Brodus was funny...if they just let the stars be themselves, RAW would be so much better.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

LMFAO @ Bryan flexing in the background. GOAT statuz.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm not sure what I just saw


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Bryan flexing his pecks. I enjoyed that.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I really feel like until Vince McMahon retires, nothing is going to change. Even then, it might not necessarily change for the better. Just think, it could get _even worse._ How scary is that?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

When did Buzz come out on RAW and cut some near-dementia promo? Was he one of those guest hosts? I don't remember this.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

serious question did Rany Orton really did not appear on RAW? I read the results of the rest of the show and didn't see his name on there. So who did he piss off?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

JY57 said:


> serious question did Rany Orton really did not appear on RAW? I read the results of the rest of the show and didn't see his name on there. So who did he piss off?


Ha, totally forgot about him. Says it all really.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

dan the marino said:


> When did Buzz come out on RAW and cut some near-dementia promo? Was he one of those guest hosts? I don't remember this.


Think it was like in 2010, I remember Ziggler or Ryder interrupting but that's about it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TomahawkJock said:


> Why can't RAW be like this? This is great. Even Brodus was funny...if they just let the stars be themselves, RAW would be so much better.


But then Vince wouldn't be able to prove he was the one to create stars all along! I mean.. if we keep letting them have character input and creating most of it like the AE and even the Golden Era, Vince will be proven he was only a genius promoter and not a great creative mind like he tries to sell himself as. 

The Soup outlined everything that is wrong with the WWE though.. too many checks and restraints on their stars. When they are just left to seeminly improv it and have fun with it, they deliver. Maybe not perfectly or the greatest ever... but it comes off as more organic and natural, and thus just works better than the overly scripted bullshit the WWE produces right now.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> But then Vince wouldn't be able to prove he was the one to create stars all along! I mean.. if we keep letting them have character input and creating most of it like the AE and even the Golden Era, Vince will be proven he was only a genius promoter and not a great creative mind like he tries to sell himself as.
> 
> The Soup outlined everything that is wrong with the WWE though.. too many checks and restraints on their stars. When they are just left to seeminly improv it and have fun with it, they deliver. Maybe not perfectly or the greatest ever... but it comes off as more organic and natural, and thus just works better than the overly scripted bullshit the WWE produces right now.


You just need to listen to PTPs on commentary last week to see that. These guys are employed because of their natural charisma, and are then made to read lines like actors when that isn't what they are.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Blueforce7 said:


> The Soup has been pretty entertaining so far, aside from the laugh track. I don't like laugh tracks, though I understand why they're needed.


It's not a laugh track, it's a small audience. I've been to a taping before.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't think I am supposed to be apathetic to the actually wrestling on a wrestling show but, welp, here we are. Whenever a match starts, I immediately lose interest. How fucked up is that? That's WWE's fault.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

I saw maybe a couple of things on Raw, but was distracted by the Knicks game. Was it any good? What the hell is The Soup?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

x78 said:


> You just need to listen to PTPs on commentary last week to see that. These guys are employed because of their natural charisma, and are then made to read lines like actors when that isn't what they are.


I've seen it elsewhere too... Ziggler and Ryder on Youtube both showed they had the tools long before WWE gave em a shot (and now Ziggler is finally seeming like he is getting a fiar shake on the mic in some instances)... Punk has done better when he was just told to air his grievances for a month... he could have buried everything, but he actually used that freedom to build the best storyline in a decade... or even a guy like Ambrose, who has shown before WWE he can go on the mic suddenly comes off a little flatter in an obviously overly scripted segment.

The WWE just needs to let guys sink or swim on their own merit. Hell, even the massive blunders that creates are more entertaining then the groan inducing wooden delivery of scripted lines or the obvious instances when someone forgets a line and can't improvise to cover for it because they haven't had the chance to work a mic like it used to be done. The WWE is trying to be a "normal" TV program, but it just can't be... Vince needs to get that through his thick skull.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

JY57 said:


> serious question did Rany Orton really did not appear on RAW? I read the results of the rest of the show and didn't see his name on there. So who did he piss off?


Hey, it's only a 3 hr and 15 minute show. Time constraints!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So is this just another case of shaming someone before pulling the trigger on them? Did Dolph/Cena happen on Free TV because Dolph is going to cash-in & win the World Title & TLC? Even if that's true, why the fuck does WWE constantly cut the legs off from the guys they're about to try to push? What, you don't want your top guys to be over? It's so counter-productive. Just completely flawed logic.

You use six weeks of TV to build-up this story, featuring your top guy & top girl & then you just give it away in the middle of a random show & have it end clean. Like, what the fuck is the point? I can't justify it at all.

Even if A.J. Lee turns heel or Dolph Ziggler turns babyface or whatever the fuck, it still doesn't make any sense.

Also, The Shield, I thought their outfits resembled the henchmen from The Dark Knight Rises. Maybe that's what they're going for?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Same ending every week. The only guy who has a chance to be something from the three, is the tall guy who gave the spear. Not only because of his look but also his family. You can also see that they're presenting him as the leader there. The other two are probably going to be like the random parts of Nexus or something.


Indeed, Reigns is related to such greats as Rikishi, Umaga, and the Wild Samoans.

Some other jobbers too I think.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

No Sin Cara either. Oh well, nevermind eh.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Indeed, Reigns is related to such greats as Rikishi, Umaga, and the Wild Samoans.
> 
> Some other jobbers too I think.


Like Manu? :lol

Some of the Samoans have been pretty damn successful too though to be fair, like The Rock & Yokozuna. Besides, let's be honest, if you're related to Afa, you're getting a shot if you want it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

The Shield taking over RAW. Love it.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> Indeed, Reigns is related to such greats as Rikishi, Umaga, and the Wild Samoans.
> 
> Some other jobbers too I think.


You forgot The Rock. :no:


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> LMFAO at Punk jumping over the rail. Please, someone gif that.


lol, for real. He just DOVE behind the barrier like someone just threw a grenade or something.




NoyK said:


> "One half of the group, Roman Reigns"
> 
> It's a group of 3 Cole, you moron.


If they other two each are worth half a wrestler, do they really count as a full one?

j/k


Reigns probably is "half of the group" figuratively. :\ He seems to be the only standout in the booking of the fight scenes they're involved in. They haven't booked the other two to be very dominating yet. Very basic in the fight-stuff so far. Something that should change later unless they're just going to be booked as goons the way most Nexus members were.

Other than Reigns, both Ambrose and Rollins are pretty much booked at Mean Street Posse level right now.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Man, The Royal Rumble next year is going to be depressing. I don't mean the Pay-Per-View, I mean the actual Rumble match itself. It might be the most apathetic Rumble in history. There are going to be SO many guys in the match that don't mean shit, have no heat, & won't make the crowd give a single fuck. Even if you throw in a couple of surprise returns or whatever, there's not like anyone on the roster that matters.

Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, Primo, Epico, Ryder, Justin Gabriel, Wade Barrett, Tyson Kidd, Santino, ADR, Kofi, Khali, Otunga, 3MB, Darren Young, Miz, R-Truth, Tensai...

That's potentially 2/3rds of the match off the top of my head without a single fucking star!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> Other than Reigns, both Ambrose and Rollins are pretty much booked at Mean Street Posse level right now.


They have so far appeared on two RAWs and a PPV and beat down the top face in the main event each time, tonight they destroyed two former world champions and the current Tag Team Champions with ease, and you are comparing them to the Mean Street Posse. :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> No Sin Cara either. Oh well, nevermind eh.


He probably stopped at a gas station to fill up on the way to the arena and started an interstate fire...


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Punk looked legitimately hurt in the Kane match.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

THE SHOW SUCKED!! X.X I watch it in almost one minute!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> Same ending every week. The only guy who has a chance to be something from the three, is the tall guy who gave the spear. Not only because of his look but also his family. You can also see that they're presenting him as the leader there. The other two are probably going to be like the random parts of Nexus or something.


The ONLY one?? You haven't seen much of them at all yet, and with what's been shown Ambrose is head and shoulders above the other in charisma and mic skills alone, and the guy hasn't even shown 1% of effort yet. They will all be successful, but Ambrose named the team so if anyone is the "leader" it's him.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That Raw was garbage, but, for the first time in weeks, I enjoyed the last 10 minutes. 

Officially on the Shield bandwagon!(Even though it's a pretty stupid name :lol. Whatever, "Nexus" grew on me, so I guess "Shield" can too) Hopefully these guys continue to get time on Raw.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Walk-In said:


> Man, The Royal Rumble next year is going to be depressing. I don't mean the Pay-Per-View, I mean the actual Rumble match itself. It might be the most apathetic Rumble in history. There are going to be SO many guys in the match that don't mean shit, have no heat, & won't make the crowd give a single fuck. Even if you throw in a couple of surprise returns or whatever, there's not like anyone on the roster that matters.
> 
> Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, Primo, Epico, Ryder, Justin Gabriel, Wade Barrett, Tyson Kidd, Santino, ADR, Kofi, Khali, Otunga, 3MB, Darren Young, Miz, R-Truth, Tensai...
> 
> That's potentially 2/3rds of the match off the top of my head without a single fucking star!


There's always tons of jobbers in Rumble matches for the inevitable Big Show vs Ryback "who can throw out more jobbers" competition.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

THANOS said:


> The ONLY one?? You haven't seen much of them at all yet, and with what's been shown Ambrose is head and shoulders above the other in charisma and mic skills alone, and the guy hasn't even shown 1% of effort yet. They will all be successful, but Ambrose named the team so if anyone is the "leader" it's him.


I dunno man, I've never said this before, but I agree with Rock316AE. We might know that Reigns is the greenest of the three but he has looked like the star so far. He's the one that has done all three Powerbombs. He's the one that did the Spear. He's the one that gets the last word. He's the one portrayed as the bad ass so far.

Don't let your previous Ambrose knowledge clout your judgment based on what has actually aired on RAW/PPV. Whatever happened on the Indies/NXT/FCW doesn't matter anymore. No one saw it.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

The Cena/Ziggler thing was just to put over Cena again, huh? Go figure.....


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

We had Mysterio/Bryan in a one on one match.

I'm all good. Made the show for me (Y)

& of course Bryan was going to lose, Mysterio is being protected so much lately.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Ever Wolf said:


> We had Mysterio/Bryan in a one on one match.
> 
> I'm all good. Made the show for me (Y)
> 
> & of course Bryan was going to lose, Mysterio is being protected so much lately.


Mysterio lost to PTP like two weeks ago.

Daniel Bryan is over, he can talk, he can wrestle, but he isn't 6'3 250 pounds so they're gonna job him out week after week. I don't know what happened, they were treating him okay until they decided to make him a comedy goof character and stick him in a tag team with Kane. :no:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Walk-In said:


> I dunno man, I've never said this before, but I agree with Rock316AE. We might know that Reigns is the greenest of the three but he has looked like the star so far. He's the one that has done all three Powerbombs. He's the one that did the Spear. He's the one that gets the last word. He's the one portrayed as the bad ass so far.
> 
> Don't let your previous Ambrose knowledge clout your judgment based on what has actually aired on RAW/PPV. Whatever happened on the Indies/NXT/FCW doesn't matter anymore. No one saw it.


While this is true, my previous knowledge of those tells me that as soon as they have a match or a promo in front of the crowd, Reigns is going to sink so far beneath the others that ROCK316AE's statement will prove invalid, at least while they are in a group together. He may look like a badass and tank in these short beatdown and short backstage segments but once he's put in a more vulnerable position the cream will rise and stand out, and I'm very doubtful he'll be among the other two in overness when it happens.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Man, The Royal Rumble next year is going to be depressing. I don't mean the Pay-Per-View, I mean the actual Rumble match itself. It might be the most apathetic Rumble in history. There are going to be SO many guys in the match that don't mean shit, have no heat, & won't make the crowd give a single fuck. Even if you throw in a couple of surprise returns or whatever, there's not like anyone on the roster that matters.
> 
> Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, Primo, Epico, Ryder, Justin Gabriel, Wade Barrett, Tyson Kidd, Santino, *ADR*, Kofi, Khali, Otunga, 3MB, Darren Young, Miz, R-Truth, Tensai...
> 
> That's potentially 2/3rds of the match off the top of my head without a single fucking star!


fun fact.

ADR has more royal rumble wins than Punk, Bryan, Rollins and Ambrose put together. 

:flip


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Phenomenal One said:


> fun fact.
> 
> ADR has more royal rumble wins than Punk, Bryan, Rollins and Ambrose put together.
> 
> :flip


Fun fact: it's obviously done him the world of good!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Phenomenal One said:


> fun fact.
> 
> ADR has more royal rumble wins than Punk, Bryan, Rollins and Ambrose put together.
> 
> :flip


Fun Fact: he's also not over, has no heat, is wrestling Khali in the undercard & about to enter a Young & The Restless story line with Rosa Mendes. His manager is more over than he is.

I feel bad for him. WWE really dropped the ball big time on ADR. He should have been such a big star.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

THANOS said:


> While this is true, my previous knowledge of those tells me that as soon as they have a match or a promo in front of the crowd, Reigns is going to sink so far beneath the others that ROCK316AE's statement will prove invalid, at least while they are in a group together. He may look like a badass and tank in these short beatdown and short backstage segments but once he's put in a more vulnerable position the cream will rise and stand out, and I'm very doubtful he'll be among the other two in overness when it happens.


Reigns is a good talent. Don't hate him just because he wasn't in the indies.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I think this may have legitimately been the worst Raw I've ever watched.

Holy crap it was really bad.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

moonmop said:


> I think this may have legitimately been the worst Raw I've ever watched.
> 
> Holy crap it was really bad.


King vs Cole as the main event where Hornswoggle was revealed as GM was worse than this.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> He really is starting to sound just like Austin. It was pretty cool.


:kobe

Wait...you're serious?



PoisonMouse said:


> King vs Cole as the main event where Hornswoggle was revealed as GM was worse than this.


Yeah that was bad.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

x78 said:


> Reigns is a good talent. Don't hate him just because he wasn't in the indies.


I'm not hating on him because of that. I don't need to see Rollins or Ambrose's work in the indies to know how, head and shoulders, above Reigns they are. That evidence can be found in their NXT/FCW work alone. Also, Reigns IS very athletic and crisp in the ring and obviously has the best look by far, but, in this group, he will not be in his peers league, and that's just how it's going to be if wwe let the talent sink or swim.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Whenever I think RAW is one of the worst shows I have ever seen, I just have to remind myself of the ZZ Top episode. It doesn't make the bad episode any better but it reminds me that it can be worse!

My problem isn't even really that RAW is _bad_ it's just that I _don't care_ which might be worse. If a show is bad, yeah OK maybe the next show will be better but when you don't care? That's not good, man. That's like "I could very well walk away after 25 years of watching" territory.

No one on the show matters. The titles don't matter. The title reigns don't matter. The wins/losses don't matter. The matches don't matter. The Pay-Per-View events don't matter. Nothing on the whole fucking show matters right now. No one has any heat. Everyone is booked like a moron that can't tie their own shoes. It's nothing but parity booking with win-trading bullshit. It's a fucking 3-hour commercial.

Whatever happened to letting people show their natural charisma & get over on their own? Whatever happened to listening to the audience & letting things happen organically? RAW is so over-produced & micro-managed down to every single second & camera shot it feels like you're reading a script instead of watching a show.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

THANOS said:


> I'm not hating on him because of that. I don't need to see Rollins or Ambrose's work in the indies to know how, head and shoulders, above Reigns they are. That evidence can be found in their NXT/FCW work alone. Also, Reigns IS very athletic and crisp in the ring and obviously has the best look by far, but, in this group, he will not be in his peers league, and that's just how it's going to be if wwe let the talent sink or swim.


But WWE hasn't done that in a while... I wish they would, because then we would have been spared a shallow, meaningless show for some time since at, the very least, we'd have a show filled with characters. We'd also probably have a legitimate 6 or 7 main event mainstays instead of just two or three. You already have Punk and Cena, no doubt up there... but you'd easily be able to not only include Orton, Sheamus, and Show up there... but I'd think at least Ziggler and Bryan no doubt. Maybe even ADR... who knows if it is the WWE holding him back or his actual talent right now.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Maybe even ADR... who knows if it is the WWE holding him back or his actual talent right now.


How are WWE holding Del Rio back? He was pushed to the moon, he's just a talentless hack who couldn't get over to save his life. I actually enjoyed Del Rio probably as much as I ever have in his segments with Rosa and Khali tonight. He is a midcarder at best.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Walk-In said:


> Whenever I think RAW is one of the worst shows I have ever seen, I just have to remind myself of the ZZ Top episode. It doesn't make the bad episode any better but it reminds me that it can be worse!
> 
> My problem isn't even really that RAW is _bad_ it's just that I _don't care_ which might be worse. If a show is bad, yeah OK maybe the next show will be better but when you don't care? That's not good, man. That's like "I could very well walk away after 25 years of watching" territory.
> 
> ...


Sadly... that is the bitter truth right now. Even 95 had some feuds and the titles still mean something. There was at least a reason to care and get invested. Now... quite simply, this is the worst I've seen of a major wrestling promotion ever... this isn't hyperbole or overreacting. WWE has never been quite this shrug worthy in every aspect before... WCW still retained some essence of meaning despite all their buillshit... and even TNA still feels like there is meaning in the absolute fuckery they sometimes pull. This.. is just like watching a man that just lost the passion for the business going through the motions of everything...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> But WWE hasn't done that in a while... I wish they would, because then we would have been spared a shallow, meaningless show for some time since at, the very least, we'd have a show filled with characters. We'd also probably have a legitimate 6 or 7 main event mainstays instead of just two or three. You already have Punk and Cena, no doubt up there... but you'd easily be able to not only include Orton, Sheamus, and Show up there... but I'd think at least Ziggler and Bryan no doubt. Maybe even ADR... who knows if it is the WWE holding him back or his actual talent right now.


Agreed, and as soon as Vince croaks Hunter will let this happen. Unfortunately until then WWE will try and hold back every top performer they have to push Vince's favourite big guy of the month. Why can't he at least use Paul Heyman's philosophy of booking all talents to their strengths and giving them freedom to do them to the best of their abilities.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

Did anyone else find it embarrassing when Big Show couldn't punch the chair apart?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

x78 said:


> How are WWE holding Del Rio back? He was pushed to the moon, he's just a talentless hack who couldn't get over to save his life. I actually enjoyed Del Rio probably as much as I ever have in his segments with Rosa and Khali tonight. He is a midcarder at best.


Parity booking killed him. Also never actually showing him being an "aristocrat" & just saying he was. You can't show him actually spending money, or show his home/mansion in Mexico or show him surrounded by beautiful Latina women or ANYTHING? He just shows up in a different rental car each week? That's it? Really?

"It's my destiny!" - loses the match.
"It's my destiny!" - loses the match.
"It's my destiny!" - loses the match.
"It's my destiny!" - wins the match but no one cares anymore.
"It's my destiny!" - loses the re-match.

That was ON HIS WAY UP!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

x78 said:


> How are WWE holding Del Rio back? He was pushed to the moon, he's just a talentless hack who couldn't get over to save his life. I actually enjoyed Del Rio probably as much as I ever have in his segments with Rosa and Khali tonight. He is a midcarder at best.


He has the in ring talent.. and he isn't horrible on the mic. I just can't say if it is because of him... or because he is being handcuffed by the WWE. He isn't like others on the mic that stutter and stammer and um... so I have to just wonder if he was given more freedom, if he'd suddenly blossom into a full package.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

moonmop said:


> I think this may have legitimately been the worst Raw I've ever watched.
> 
> Holy crap it was really bad.


Not even remotely close. Although, someone says this every week.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Parity booking killed him. Also never actually showing him being an "aristocrat" & just saying he was. You can't show him actually spending money, or show his home/mansion in Mexico or show him surrounded by beautiful Latina women or ANYTHING? He just shows up in a different rental car each week? That's it? Really?
> 
> "It's my destiny!" - loses the match.
> "It's my destiny!" - loses the match.
> ...


The gimmick sucked but a good talent would have made it work. Del Rio was booked like Brock Lesnar for about a year, he's only been booked like your post since WWE realized they had no choice but to stop pushing him so hard because absolutely no-one cared. Apart from at Wrestlemania against Edge, I can barely remember him ever losing a match during his initial run. I can however remember him winning the biggest Royal Rumble in history to literal silence. There are no excuses for how much of a failure Del Rio is but that's a topic for a different thread.


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

Utterly dreadful Raw apart from 'The Shield' segments, the Cena/Ziggler match and the very short but funny Bryan segment were he and Kane were discussing their voting maps. The rest was crap, and when the show goes 3 hours, that's a lot of crap. The opening with Ryback were disjointed and made no sense. Apprently you get a title shot if you refuse to leave the ring. And is the very best WWE can come up with to start the entire show a match involving him and Titus?

Del Rio and Khali were trainwrecks; no one continues to give a f*ck about him and Khali makes me want to burn my eyes out with a fish . Which is sad. Thhey filled up the 3 hours with predictable and non-nonsensical results with non-existent storylines. Bryan one of your most over guys atm loses clean. Kane does nothing. So you have your most over tag team fail. Cool. Big Show tries to punch a chair and...fails? Top stuff. Instead of Ziggler/Cena having a good match at the PPV, they waste it on Raw and have Cena win clean, for what reason I don't know... Awesome. Do we see this once again on the PPV? Tensai loses to Kofi. Oh wow, didn't see that coming. I can't even remember what else happened on the Show because nothing else interesting happened. Lots of pointless one off events. Why would Barrett fued for a lesser belt? Is Orton ever going to havea decent storyline? Pisses me off.

Was it the worst Raw? No. But that's saying something, isn't it? In fact the last month or so of WWE has been consistently bad ever since the Hell in a Cell PPV. There's a complete lack of star power in WWE atm. it feels like there's Punk, Cena, Ryback and... that's it. It's pretty sad the best thing in WWE right now is the 'Shield' who've been here for 3 weeks and Ziggler's matches. I pray Ambrose and co can save us... Feels like the writers don't even care anymore.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

THANOS said:


> Agreed, and as soon as Vince croaks Hunter will let this happen. Unfortunately until then WWE will try and hold back every top performer they have to push Vince's favourite big guy of the month. Why can't he at least use Paul Heyman's philosophy of booking all talents to their strengths and giving them freedom to do them to the best of their abilities.


Because he'd have to admit his way isn't the right way. I truly believe he is on a mission to prove he can create a true star himself.. but Cena ended up backfiring and backfiring in a dramatic fashion on him when he controlled the direction of his character. So now he seems to be scrambling to try one last time to create that star.

All the 80s stars were built by themselves are in other territories... gotta feel sorry for the AWA. All the 90s stars were seemingly self made... it's amazing how many guys had hands on direction in almost every aspect of their characters: Razor Ramon, HBK, Hart... then comes the AE when it is well known that came about because DX pushed the issue with Austin and McMahon threw up his hands and lets guys basically be themeselves with the volume turned way up. 

Now.. just like the flop in the 90s, you are seeing the landscape dominated by McMahon designated characters. The only few that broke out either came before this era, or had the personality to stand up and remain true to the characters they had made. And then there are guys like Ryder that just went full blast into their own characters and connected with the audience. 

Then McMahon buries them for daring to get over on their own... yeah, McMahon is the problem right now. No doubt about it.

/rant


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

stadw0n306 said:


> Not even remotely close. Although, someone says this every week.


Yes but how do you know the Raws I've watched?

I said the worst Raw *I* have ever watched.


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

MarkyMark88 said:


> Did anyone else find it embarrassing when Big Show couldn't punch the chair apart?


Funny in a sad way. The chair falls to pieces, but when time comes to punch it out, it doesn't budge. Then he smashes it on the ground and walks away. The cue to Sheamus looking shocked was equally hilarious.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

moonmop said:


> Yes but how do you know the Raws I've watched?
> 
> I said the worst Raw *I* have ever watched.


Nobody cares what you've watched.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Ever Wolf said:


> Nobody cares what you've watched.


Well 2 fucking people have cared enough to respond..and apparently can't even read since they made the same mistake.

I just added my 2 cents to the conversation how the hell can I help it if people decide to randomly quote my post for no reason?

You think I was expecting my 2 sentences to start being quoted?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

How many episodes of Raw have you seen? 10 tops? 

Because this is much better than mid 2009 Raw's, which were shambolic.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh my god.

It was a throw away line for christ sake.

Which now, I'm sorry I made.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey, you added your two cents, 

I just asked a question because you joined this year, a simple question about how many episodes you have seen because this is the worst you've ever seen?

Because if so, you haven't seen much of WWE over the years. Chill the fuck out :lol


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

x78 said:


> The gimmick sucked but a good talent would have made it work.


Steve Austin didn't make The Ring Master work. The Rock didn't make Rocky Maivia work. The Undertaker didn't make "Mean" Mark work. Maybe in the past this had some semblance of truth when WWE would actually listen to the crowd & book accordingly but nowadays you're only as strong as WWE makes you based on what their opinions of you are. That's why the roster has become so apathetic, no one is hungry & everyone is just sitting around waiting for their turn (if it ever comes). If you do try to reach out & take the brass ring, & go & get yourself over, like say Zack Ryder or Viscera, WWE just kills you to make an example out of you because it "wasn't your time" or something, I don't know. It's not even really the aristocrat gimmick that sucks, it's WWE not running with it. Brutus Beefcake got over a barber gimmick...but he got time to talk & vignettes, & main event babyface tag matches with Hogan & his own talk show. He got to carry giant shears & cut people's hair off. 

Old Timers like Jim Ross can talk about the "kids" not doing what it takes to go out & obtain their full potential but it's just old school clichés at this point because it hasn't been true for years.

Those 2-minute YouTube videos, like Hunico showing off his mask collection & talking about his heritage, or the Uso brothers grilling chicken, showed more character development for those guys than they have ever had on TV. WWE can't put that stuff on the air? There's not room for it on a 3-hour show,? They can't run some vignettes to get people like Alberto Del Rio over? Everyone is "just a guy" & that's the problem. 

The roster doesn't have any power anymore. Vince has nothing to fear. It's either his way or the highway. With no competition, he has everyone by the balls. People can't threaten to leave & go elsewhere because there is not an elsewhere. You either shut up & do what you're told, or you're pretty much out of the industry forever because there's no money to make a living on it elsewhere. And when you're 30-years-old or around there with no job experience, no greater education & all you know is wrestling...that doesn't leave you with a whole lot of options. Why do you think people like Justin Credible & Shane Douglas ended up working at Target & Olive Garden, entry-level work? Haku/Meng sells used cars. 

Why do people think Brock Lesnar left in the first place? He actually had options. He was as close as you can get without making a team to becoming an NFL player (as a walk-on, mind you) & then he went on to become the UFC Heavyweight Champion. If someone like Alberto Del Rio leaves, he could go work in Mexico, I suppose, but would the money be as good?

Scott Hall said it best, the only time a guy on the roster is powerful is when he doesn't care. He either doesn't care because he's reached his breaking point or he doesn't care because he's made enough money where the threat of being fired doesn't matter anymore. C.M. Punk didn't care. He was just going to leave...and WWE folded to his demands. But not everyone is Punk & WWE is not going to fold to most people.

If people could leave for a WCW & get equal or even comparable pay with as much exposure, you bet your ass that RAW would be a different show right now. Instead, they're just turning their wheels because money is still coming in so it doesn't matter what they put on the air. They're a monopoly.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Why aren't people talking about Punk's knee? That look completely legit.

Especially when he walked gingerly on the outside with kane walking directly behind him without doing anything. Went into the ring and Kane just took that top rope move.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Because his jump over the barricade kind of eliminated the fact he was injured, i mean he fucking flew through the air.

DAT SELLING.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Another dull, uneventful show, full of filler and randomness with the only purpose in it is to get to next week. This week you could see that the desperation to fill time was another level as they showed FULL segments more than once and just threw random combinations of matches. Unfortunately this quality is now the norm and not the exception. Some of the worst string of programs the industry has ever seen. Shield is a terrible name and feels like a poor man's Nexus, which in itself wasn't anything special besides the first segment and some Barrett moments. Like I said, the only one I can see doing something is the tall guy Reigns, not only he has the look but all the family to back him up, along with that they're already presenting him as the leader there, the other two are probably going to fade away after this storyline when Ryback gets his payoff revenge on them, or at least not get focus on this level.

Good/watchable/decent things:

Ryback's promo was great, he actually showed more color to his character and I'm glad they're letting him speak naturally instead of the heavily scripted "food" gimmick he did. He was completely believable in his intensity which is a rare thing in the business today, while also looked like a badass in every exchange he had on the show which shows that he knows how to present his character. No reason to even talk about how over he is because it's happening for months, but I saw people last week saying how he's not getting the same pops or how he got a dead reaction when it was reported from every live report that he had pop of the night, above Orton, Cena and Sheamus. 

Cena/Ziggler was a decent TV match, although with a stupid result as they're building this match for 6 weeks in the same horrible storyline and just throwing the payoff on TV in a random match.

Other than that I can't remember anything that happened on the show. Horrendous program.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Ryback's mic skills isn't too bad. He sounds aggressive on the mic so that's good. 

-The Shield is the name of the group for Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns. That's alright. These guys look pretty cool so far and I am intrigued to see more of them.

-Kofi Kingston looking strong against Tensai, the new jobber.

-Very cool match between Daniel Bryan and Rey Misterio. It had some good spots and I know people might not like Bryan losing but again, he's so over that he doesn't need the win. Misterio needed it more.

-Impressive showing from Antonio Cesaro against Sheamus. I really liked his Torture Rack slam and his uppercut on a flying Sheamus. Glad that he didn't eat a pin and only lost by countout.

-Damien Sandow beating Zack Ryder, the jobber.

-I wonder if CM Punk's knee hurted when his GTS connected on Kane. That looked weird. 

*"DISLIKES"*
-This whole AJ/Vickie/Cena thing. I just despise it for some reason. Cena's kiss with AJ looked so weird too. Maybe it was a botch!

-Cena getting the win on Ziggler. I think this sets up a rematch at TLC though. Hope Ziggler comes out on top in this feud.

-What's going to happen to Ricardo if Rosa Mendes joins ADR? 

-I'm glad Lawler is back but the commentary has felt flat again. 

The show was decent. Not too bad. Nor too good.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

The Shield doesn't sound too original. In fact it reminds me of a comic book...


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought this show was way better than last weeks at least. 
Last weeks was pretty boring.
At least it seems some stuff was moving along and Cesaro looked pretty baller against Sheamus. 
Also, The Shield is a lame name but I do really like all three guys even though I did feel the segment is underwhelming . I'm just glad that Rollins and Ambrose are on tv now. Reigns is looking really good to me too.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

They raided Big Bossman's locker. The bastards.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Average to boring RAW. The Shield was interesting, and Cesaro/Sheamus was great. Mysterio/Bryan should have been much better and what are they trying to accomplish with Bryan anyway? They are just constantly bashing him on commentary, and it doesn't seem like there's an actual plan behind this. Speaking of the commentary, how shit were they? Lawler was okay last week although he made some mistakes but this week he went back to being fucking atrocious. Surely Vince and Stephanie are listening to this? Also Khali/ADR, really? Two of the most boring characters in the WWE right now, jesus.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

The Shield reminds me of Magnum Force.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Walk-In said:


> Whenever I think RAW is one of the worst shows I have ever seen, I just have to remind myself of the ZZ Top episode. It doesn't make the bad episode any better but it reminds me that it can be worse!
> 
> My problem isn't even really that RAW is _bad_ it's just that I _don't care_ which might be worse. If a show is bad, yeah OK maybe the next show will be better but when you don't care? That's not good, man. That's like "I could very well walk away after 25 years of watching" territory.
> 
> ...


If all you are gonna do is complain, why do you still watch? I thought the show was quality, I gave it a 6.5/10. Then I come here and everybody is bitching and moaning. Stop fucking watching, all of you. Do yourself a favor.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

septurum said:


> If all you are gonna do is complain, why do you still watch? I thought the show was quality, I gave it a 6.5/10. Then I come here and everybody is bitching and moaning. Stop fucking watching, all of you. Do yourself a favor.


Some individuals on this board are extremely negative, which makes me question why they even bother spending so much time on a wrestling forum, if they think the product is that bad. Of course I have my gripes with some aspects of the product as well, who doesn't? But if I disliked the product to a degree some people on here seem to, I'd stop watching and go do something else other than bitch and moan about it.

Anyways, I thought RAW was decent. The shield came across extremely well on that backstage interview and any Ambrose microphone time pleases me. Some of the TV matches were good I thought, the standout one being Sheamus/Cesaro, which I didn't expect. Going into the future, I hope they book The Shield as well as they have been, but I have a funny feeling Ryback is going to get his hands on them eventually and destroy them.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Parity booking killed him. Also never actually showing him being an "aristocrat" & just saying he was. You can't show him actually spending money, or show his home/mansion in Mexico or show him surrounded by beautiful Latina women or ANYTHING? He just shows up in a different rental car each week? That's it? Really?
> 
> "It's my destiny!" - loses the match.
> "It's my destiny!" - loses the match.
> ...


:lmao

In less than a Year, he won the RR, MITB, and the WWE Championship.

Yeh, booking held him back. :bosh


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

septurum said:


> If all you are gonna do is complain, why do you still watch? I thought the show was quality, I gave it a 6.5/10. Then I come here and everybody is bitching and moaning. Stop fucking watching, all of you. Do yourself a favor.


The show SUCKED dick. John Cena beat Ziggler clean while injured, AJ proves Vickie was right which was odd, Cesaro is a BEAST, Titus was jobbed out like a piece of garbage, Bryan is being held down for NO FUCKING REASON at all, and Punk whining every week is boring as hell.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

AthenaMark said:


> The show SUCKED dick. John Cena beat Ziggler clean while injured, AJ proves Vickie was right which was odd, Cesaro is a BEAST, Titus was jobbed out like a piece of garbage, Bryan is being held down for NO FUCKING REASON at all, *and Punk whining every week is boring as hell.*


That's ironic, because I feel the same about some of the members on this forum.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

the show was bad but bad at a level which made it quite enjoyable
only good parts were cesaro vs sheamus 
and bryan though i was a tad disappointed with the match against rey... i also was a bit disappointed in the pretaped interview with the shield and from the looks of it reigns looks like he REALLY is the leader or at least he is acting that way which is not good at all imo since i dont wanna see ambrose being jobbed out though they will probably job out the three of them come rumble time

well yeah the rest was hilariously bad apart from zigglers ddt


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

#1Peep4ever said:


> reigns looks like he REALLY is the leader or at least he is acting that way which is not good at all imo since i dont wanna see ambrose being jobbed out though they will probably job out the three of them come rumble time


I disagree completely. Reigns is playing the enforcer role, he's there to get the job done, showing that actions speak louder than words. The leader is usually the mouth-piece of the group, not the big badass who stands in the back and just wreaks havoc at every possible opportunity. Nexus was a recent example of this, Barrett was the leader of the Nexus because he was the mouth-piece of the group, he was the one most capable on the microphone, where as Skip Sheffield was the muscle, playing the enforcer role and dominating the opposition physically. That might not be the best example of this dynamic within a wrestling faction, but it is one that springs to mind, Luke Gallows in the Straight Edge Society was another.

At this moment in time, The Shield doesn't have a leader. Ambrose and Rollins will do most of the talking, whilst Reigns does the heavy lifting, so to speak, but there is no clear-cut leader yet. Maybe this dynamic will change depending on how the group continues to function, but we'll see what unfolds going into the future.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

I FUCKING HATE these ppl who complain about every single little thing and detail on show.I bet they never even stepped foot in the fucking ring.I can imagine them as fat fucks with no life.

Show was entertaining,not awesome but not bad either.
7,5/10 from me


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

- Titus vs Ryback was decent for a match with two powerfull men. Ryback won, which was okey. But Ryback no selling Titus finisher was a bit weird. 
- ADR gets a midcard win, like always. No wonder he issn't over.
- The Sield issn't a great name for the group, but atleast Ambrose had most of the mic time. 
- So is Fox a heel or a face? And do we realy care? 
- I still hope AJ will turn heel, ang go with Ziggler. 
- Albert jobs again. Poor guy. And it wassn;t even a finisher. 
- Good match between Bryan and Mysterio. 
- Also good match between Cena and Ziggler. Wrong guy won, but Ziggler will gets his win back. AJ looked nice here, normally I'm not a AJ fan. 
- I didn't saw the Cesaro/Sheamus match. 
- Ryder jobs. Nice. 
- Kane took the GTS very good.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

So let me get this straight.. The last two RAWs and Survivor series all had virtually the same ending with little or no further development, and they still expect people to be stupid enough to tune in next week.

And just to add insult to injury, this weeks RAW ends with Michael Cole asking the question "Are The Shield working with CM Punk?", like thats some kind of plot twist. Most people were already asking that question at the end of Survivor Series and probably don't even care anymore. I don't know how people handle having their intelligence insulted like this.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Geez Cena is ticking me off each week kissing that bangable cute ass AJ. Also Dolph and Ryback were friggin fierce. And Sheamus vs Cesaro was intense. Cesaro is crazy strong but wore himself out too fast in that one. (Y)


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

So I watched Raw. Finally.
Even the beginning made me mark. 
You can't even call it "Excitement" anymore. It's way above that.



...
Than, they showed Hornswoggle and I was all cooled down again.
Please just throw him into a garbage compactor.
...and Khali taps out, like he strokes a puppy. :lmao :lmao :lmao 

The Vickie/Punk/Paul segment was pretty nice! 
Then, the interview came up.



Spoiler: Interview



*
AMBROOOOOOOOOOOOOSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

AMBROSE TALKING FELT LIKE A BABY SAYING HIS FIRST WORDS!
FULL OF JOY, EXCITEMENT AND PROUD TO WATCH!!!! :lmao 
BORN, TO BE A GOD ON THE MIC!
BORN, TO BE A MERCILESS TORTURER IN THE RING! :mark:

Man.. he is so fucking good. 

Also, Rollins suprised me, he wasn't a bad talker at all. 

THAT WAS SO OOOOOOOOOOOOOO AWEESOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Can't say much about the divas match. "Are you okay?" lol
Wanna see Aj vs. Tamina next time. 
And _TONGUEWRESTLING_ word of the year! :lmao 

Kane is right. Red rules.
Also, I want a comic strip about Mysterio touching kids foreheads with his until the show ends. 
And Lawler shut up, we know it, you think DB looks like a goat. Something we didn't know without you. 

Bryan vs. Mysterio was a nice match. The end sucked. 
Cena vs. Ziggler, great, too. 
Cenas submissions make me feeling awkward. 

And wow.. again... *WTF IS CENA KISSING? AND HOW??* Is he trying to eat the last dinner debris out of Ajs labial angle?! Dude.. eew!

The end, of course, was fantastic. Those 3 are just superb. 
Observing, come in, destroy. They hit so hard, that Kanes mask looked like his squashed skull at one point. :lmao
This selling from Ambrose.

Resmuée: 
Raw was very nice. 8/10.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

A good raw for the wrestling. And that's what impotant for me. Bryan/rey , Ziggler/cena and Sheamus/cesaro all good matches for tv.

I was expecting a live interview so i was a little disappointed at first but it turned out that it was a good segment. The 3 men played perfectly their role. good

Ryback got a good pop at the end of the show. Very important for the upcoming ppv. 
I hope that this Punk knee injury is not too important. damn i want to see Rock/punk


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Great that they are finally starting to book Punk and Ryback as Punk being the antagonist and Ryback the protagonist. Punk and Heyman also worked perfectly with small means in their segment with Vickie. There's such a big gap in promo skill between those two and the majority of the rest of the talent, and it lies somuch in the little things.

Ryback came off as much less corny when he didn't talk about food related stuff all the time. He needs to work on his timing in promos since it didn't seem very natural, but it's far better than before with just the silly chants (that still make him look less of a bad-ass in my view). Seems like the "feed me more" chants tend to be more and more high pitched though, just like the "let's go Cena" ones.

Nice to hear a little bit from The Shield, but it's in small bites as they are letting it take it's time. I guess it's good since it leaves me wanting more and the recent hotshotting of guys hasn't gone very well.

Cena shouldn't be kissing on TV ever. A fish gasping out of water would look more natural in that situation.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Alex said:


> I disagree completely. Reigns is playing the enforcer role, he's there to get the job done, showing that actions speak louder than words. The leader is usually the mouth-piece of the group, not the big badass who stands in the back and just wreaks havoc at every possible opportunity. Nexus was a recent example of this, Barrett was the leader of the Nexus because he was the mouth-piece of the group, he was the one most capable on the microphone, where as Skip Sheffield was the muscle, playing the enforcer role and dominating the opposition physically. That might not be the best example of this dynamic within a wrestling faction, but it is one that springs to mind, Luke Gallows in the Straight Edge Society was another.
> 
> At this moment in time, The Shield doesn't have a leader. Ambrose and Rollins will do most of the talking, whilst Reigns does the heavy lifting, so to speak, but there is no clear-cut leader yet. Maybe this dynamic will change depending on how the group continues to function, but we'll see what unfolds going into the future.


i do get it but the way he gives orders to the other too... i dont want it to happen as to me ambrose should be the leader kinda or at least the one who does all the talking but i have a feeling vince saw reigns and instantly got a boner... i am just praying that they dont fuck this up


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Holy shit bring back RAW to 2 hours and cut the shit ouf of the product - Hornswoggle,Khali,AJ,Vickie

Ryback squash. I like him getting mic time and telling Vickie to shut up twice. They are keeping his monster aura which is fine
ADR beats a guy who can't lift his arms properly,whatnot wrestle at all. 
Shield is a great fucking name. I liked the interview because it was short and strict to the point.
AJ and Vickie are shit
Tensai jobbing like a champ
Barret walking like a boss through the ring.
Rey Bryan was a nice match
Ziggler Cena was a good match and there is no problem Ziggler losing here,because he is winning the bigger match.
Cezaro and Sheamus are both great in-ring workers. I fucking enjoyed the match
Thank God Sandow didn't lose to Ryder
The ending was messy,but entertaining nonetheless. Loved Punk's intervention and how The Shield owned face again. Problem is this is getting more than repetitive.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think it's good that Cena got the win now if this is a legit feud. Means more than likely that Dolph will get a win or two.

Decent Raw.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> Loved the punk intervention and how The Shield owned face again. Problem is this is getting more than repetitive. WWE don't know what to do with The Shield and in the end they are just gonna ruin them.


Repetitive? They've done it 3 times, including a PPV debut. What's the point in rushing out the outcome of a possible Punk/Shield stable? Or wherever they're heading with it. Keeps people guessing and wondering.

That's been the problem with the WWE in recent years. Straight after the PPV, they try to give away why someone did whatever they did the raw after. Once that happens it shortens the angle and suspense. 

I say let it run, keep us guessing why they seem to be helping Punk till beyond TLC. That's give them just under a month to go through all explanations and pick the best. Seems like rushing things is the way now, no prolonged angles which I believe is caused by Punk/Cena etc not really appearing on Smackdown. Which would show them helping Punk twice in a week rather than once and 8 times a month instead of 4. Which would result in more of a build up for a big PPV match up.

What I don't understand is the "AJ Scandal"....she's no longer the GM so why is Vickie still trying to prove there was something between the 2? Seems pointless and odd.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

#1Peep4ever said:


> i do get it but the way he gives orders to the other too... i dont want it to happen as to me ambrose should be the leader kinda or at least the one who does all the talking but i have a feeling vince saw reigns and instantly got a boner... i am just praying that they dont fuck this up


Vince metaphorically gets a boner over most body-builder types so Reigns will be no exception, but I also like to think he has a decent understanding of what it takes to be "leader" of a group and Reigns is as green as grass, both in the ring and on the microphone, so defining him as leader of the group would make absolute no sense other than from a physical standpoint. I can see your point as to why he might appear, to the audience, as the leader of the group though. He is definitely the alpha-male out of the trio, but I still think they're all on a level playing field in terms of leadership.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Geez Cena is ticking me off each week kissing that bangable cute ass AJ. *Also Dolph and Ryback were friggin fierce. And Sheamus vs Cesaro was intense. Cesaro is crazy strong but wore himself out too fast in that one.* (Y)


Those were pretty much the highlights that I liked from the show. I'm giving the shield some time before I judge them since I'm new to all three of them. (I never watched NXT) 

The AJ thing seriously doesn't make sense anymore as far as still calling it a scandal. Now it's just Vickie and Dolph trying to bring AJ and Cena down any way they can whilst Dolph seems to show more and more of a subtle jealousy thing towards AJ's relationship with Cena. The only part of any of that stupid storyline that keeps it worth watching is seeing what Dolph will do or say next. I like Tamina and her role as a bodyguard for Vickie, but I didn't think she looked touch or menacing in the ring last night. Her ring attire is an eyesore and her entrance music makes me think "cavewoman".

Oh and it's terrible seeing the poor excuse of a kiss Cena gives unless it's (kayfabe) intentional and he really didn't feel comfortable with all of it even the first time, but it was just a ploy to get back at Vickie and shut her up. I'm really hoping that it will just end with AJ being let down, but more dramatic than when it happened with Punk.


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

hm why did wwe or vince let kane look so damn weak against punk ? 
and when ryback comes to the ring punk runs away like a wuss:no

so bad that raw..


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I didn't actually think last night's show was too bad, in the grand scheme of things. The initial Ryback segment was decent...I'd rather the babyfaces show aggression than be bland cookie cutter John Cena types. The matches weren't 'same 2 guys going up against each other' ones they've been shoving down our throats recently either...Cesaro vs Sheamus and Cena vs Ziggler were nice changes (even with Sheamus and Cena blatently no selling fpalm) and the whole thing with Kane and Daniel Bryan arguing about who was going to be in the main event was quite funny because it was a very obvious dig at the recent Presidential election. Nice to see the storyline with Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns progress a little too.

Raw still has a ways to go to properly entertain me again, but I thought they made some steps in the right direction at least.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank the almightly god that they dropped the food refs out of his promo.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ToxieDogg said:


> the whole thing with Kane and Daniel Bryan arguing about who was going to be in the main event was quite funny because it was a very obvious dig at the recent Presidential election.


I forgot about that. I agree that it was pretty funny. It got some chuckles out of me while I was preparing my dinner plate. I thought it was adorable, yet valiant, that Bryan ran in to Kane's aid at the end, but I figured he's get clobbered with those three guys in there dominating.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Raw was great. Though he lost, Ziggler still stepped up big time and the match was epic.

The opening segment was great and i also enjoyed Ziggler/Cena/AJ/VIckie. These segments are really helping both Ziggler and AJ connect with the fans, and Ziggler feels like a top heel now. AJ's mic skills also deserve appreciation. 

Rey/Bryan was a good match too. 

Del Rio/Khali was filler but at least they gave the fans a reason to watch, the 'little' build up was good enough.

Fact that Kane/Punk main evented over Cena/Ziggler was surprising in a good way. The aftermatch was great. I love how Ryback gets in more offense each time but the Shield gets the better of him. This is how a stable should be booked.

Did i forget anything? Oh yeah, Tamina's push, not bad. As for Sheamus/Antonio, i skipped it cause honestly 3 hours is too tiring, at that point i just wanted to skip to the main event.

LOl. did i mention the IWC wet dream? Punk, Bryan, Rollins, Ambrose were all in the same ring to END THE SHOW on Raw. Reigns and Kane too.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Thank the almightly god that they dropped the food refs out of his promo.


I think the food references are done. He also hasn't gone by Big Hungry in over a month.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZiDAOPhOicw

backstage fallout: Dolph Ziggler, AJ Lee, & Primetime Players


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

It was a decent enough Raw, with a good second half managing to salvage it from a woeful start. Mysterio versus Bryan and The Shield interview were the highlights for myself, with most other match ups (bar the divas contest, Del Rio Khali match and Ryback versus O'Neil bout) were also all passable outings. The low point was once again the tedious AJ Lee/Cena/Vickie/Ziggler storyline, Dolph did what he could but even he couldn't save the dull segment. 

Full recap on my blog below.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Pretty damn good RAW if you ask me. Had some really good matches this week.

But yeah while it's great seeing The Shield (Good Lord what a shitty name), has WWE forgotten about the true 3 man wrecking machine? The 3MB. Where the hell have they been lately?


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> :lmao
> 
> In less than a Year, he won the RR, MITB, and the WWE Championship.
> 
> Yeh, booking held him back. :bosh


exactly. Booking is the last thing that held Del Rio down. The guy got everything given to him, and we have to see him beat someone every week on Raw despite how boring he is, not to mention most of the people he beats are much more talented and entertaining than him. If anything is holding Del Rio down, it's the fact that his gimmick is overdone too many times in WWE, its flat out boring, and he himself is flat out boring. The crowd doesn't give a reaction for a reason, his promos are boring as hell, saying 'destiny' or ' i will destroy this little (insert cheesy insult like chiwawa or little girl) is simply not interesting. They need to completely repackage him.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

On the whole, a pretty shit RAW as the norm.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> The 3MB. Where the hell have they been lately?


I dunno, but I miss their glorious, beautiful, men. :walt


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Anyone think when/if Punk finds out Heyman hired the shield that he finally turns on Heyman for making him look weak or something?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

That would make things a little interesting.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZiDAOPhOicw
> 
> backstage fallout: Dolph Ziggler, AJ Lee, & Primetime Players


LOL should I feel bad for a heel? (Dolph) anyways, looks like the cash in is coming soon.

Edit: really hope the best for PTP they are an entertaining tag team imo


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Maybe they can gradually get Ryback out of the RVD bathing suit and into some real gear now?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Maybe they can gradually get Ryback out of the RVD bathing suit and into some real gear now?


Been saying that since his push. He needs to lose the pajamas.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Taker2theMoon said:


> That would make things a little interesting.


And then the Shield can attack Punk and Ryback steps in and saves him.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL should I feel bad for a heel? (Dolph) anyways, looks like the cash in is coming soon.


probably TLC. But there is talk of Mark Henry returning a to the main event picture as a face/heel at TLC & right after. So part of me thinks they want to do Henry/Show (again) or Henry/Sheamus (yes, please. they really didn't end their feud) first.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Maybe they can gradually get Ryback out of the RVD bathing suit and into some real gear now?


I agree that he could use something a little more original, but at the same time his ring attire isn't at the top of my "thinking about" list. How would you guys design his ring attire? Just curious.



SDWarrior said:


> And then the Shield can attack Punk and *Ryback steps in and saves him*.


Mayyyyybe...:noize


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> Anyone think when/if Punk finds out Heyman hired the shield that he finally turns on Heyman for making him look weak or something?


with Punk staying heel? doubtful they turn him back anytime soon.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Taker2theMoon said:


> I agree that he could use something a little more original, but at the same time his ring attire isn't at the top of my "thinking about" list. How would you guys design his ring attire? Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Mayyyyybe...:noize


Something simple. I don't see him in traditional trunks like Batista.

It's annoying cause the best fit for him would be the longer trunks like Goldberg had but the WCW marks would profusely shit all over themselves in anger.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JY57 said:


> probably TLC. But there is talk of Mark Henry returning a to the main event picture as a face/heel at TLC & right after. So part of me thinks they want to do Henry/Show (again) or Henry/Sheamus (yes, please. they really didn't end their feud) first.


Henry? Damn. Would be crazy if Henry and Show took on Sheamus in some power team. :lol kayfabe wise, Sheamus would definitely have his back against the wall.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Taker2theMoon said:


> I agree that he could use something a little more original, but at the same time his ring attire isn't at the top of my "thinking about" list. How would you guys design his ring attire? Just curious.


I thought it would be cool if he wore camo pants and boots but now that we got the new stable of mall cops, it may be too similar. Maybe pants with the cyborg print going down them.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How amazing was that Sheamus/Cesaro match? This was Cesaro's best match by far and it felt like a PPV caliber match.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Something simple. I don't see him in traditional trunks like Batista.
> 
> It's annoying cause the *best fit for him would be the longer trunks like Goldberg had* but the WCW marks would profusely shit all over themselves in anger.


I can picture the long trunks on him, but I agree that the marks wouldn't know what to do with themselves. I wouldn't even care if he kept the RVD style attire just so long as he didn't have all those flashy colors and designs on it like how RVD had it. Maybe just keep an "R" on the front and something simple down the sides. I remember Ryno having the same kind of leotard attire, but it was just simply black with a sloppy Ryno written on the back and I thought it looked awesome. I guess that's just me, though.




SDWarrior said:


> I thought it would be cool if he wore camo pants and boots but now that we got the new stable of mall cops, it may be too similar. Maybe pants with the cyborg print going down them.


Why cyborg if I may ask?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Taker2theMoon said:


> Why cyborg if I may ask?


Because that was his character and is is still the print he uses on the PJ's he wears. *see sig* Mainly I just think it would be a cool design to have if he wore pants.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Taker2theMoon said:


> I can picture the long trunks on him, but I agree that the marks wouldn't know what to do with themselves. I wouldn't even care if he kept the RVD style attire just so long as he didn't have all those flashy colors and designs on it like how RVD had it. Maybe just keep an "R" on the front and something simple down the sides. I remember Ryno having the same kind of leotard attire, but it was just simply black with a sloppy Ryno written on the back and I thought it looked awesome. I guess that's just me, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Why cyborg if I may ask?


I also think he needs to lose the arm bands/elbow pads. He should be more simple like Lesnar was.

There was a time when all the gear made you look like a badass but that's done with IMO. Maybe keep the gloves but everything else goes. Longer trunks, ditch the RVD look with too much going on and make him look more like an MMA fighter.

I mean that's the look Goldberg basically had during his WWE run was an MMA fighter. Fuck the haters. I don't even see the comparison. Ryback is more comparable to Batista than Goldberg.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> I thought it would be cool if he wore camo pants and boots but now that we got the new stable of mall cops, it may be too similar. Maybe pants with the cyborg print going down them.


pants and military boots are the solution for ryback to not look like a freaking retard (that and cutting on the food innuendo, thankfully he did it last night), 



> Why cyborg if I may ask?


he used to wrestle with a cyborg/terminator gimmick


and I'm saying it right now, all of the ryback jerkers will have their day because it's 60% sure he will win at TLC (there's still 2 more weeks I think or 3, dunno), he has been made to look weak in these past weeks, so according to WWE booking, you lose or look weak before the PPV, you win at the PPV


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> Because that was his character and is is still the print he uses on the PJ's he wears. *see sig* Mainly I just think it would be a cool design to have if he wore pants.


Not taking away from ya. I think it could look great if done right. I never looked too closely on the designs on his leotard. I always saw him as a hungry beast rather than a mechanical man.




A$AP said:


> I also think he needs to lose the arm bands/elbow pads. He should be more simple like Lesnar was.
> 
> There was a time when all the gear made you look like a badass but that's done with IMO. Maybe keep the gloves but everything else goes. Longer trunks, ditch the RVD look with too much going on and make him look more like an MMA fighter.
> 
> I mean that's the look Goldberg basically had during his WWE run was an MMA fighter. Fuck the haters. I don't even see the comparison. Ryback is more comparable to Batista than Goldberg.


The elbow bands I, personally, never had a problem with. Whether they went or stayed it doesn't make a difference to me. I think that gear to make Ryback stand out is important because Ryback is a character and a quickly important one in the scheme of things too. Simple can stand out if done right too, though. Maybe the youngins caught on with him fast because he stood out so much. Maybe the days of flashy cartoony characters of the 80s and ealry 90s are gone, but the wrestlers of the WWE still need to look like characters that will appeal to the target audience being the children.

I can kind of see where the Goldberg comparisons came from because when Ryback debuted the first thing that came to my mind was "Nice! He looks kinda like Goldberg." I laughed the first time the Goldberg chance arose, but now it's just kinda become a thing to do. I consider myself a Ryback fan. The Haters can hate all they want.



Jotunheim said:


> he used to wrestle with a cyborg/terminator gimmick


Oh I see.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes, Ryback should seem more like a bad-ass if he had more simple gear and didn't lead the crowd in chants. Him even having armbands with R's on it doesn't exactly scream "bad-ass that just cares about destroying" and leading crowds in chants definitely don't (even less the times when it's just the kids chanting). Now he comes across like a guy that really cares about how people see him and if they like him, and it doesn't seem like that's what they are actually wanting the character to be.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I personally think they should market him the same way they did with Batista. You can tell they're trying to make him the next merchandise giant with all the chants and all this other phoney shit going on.

And someone needs to fucking viscously punch Michael Cole in the face every time he says "Big Hungry".


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

A$AP said:


> I personally think they should market him the same way they did with Batista. You can tell they're trying to make him the next merchandise giant with all the chants and all this other phoney shit going on.
> 
> And someone needs to fucking viscously punch Michael Cole in the face every time he says "Big Hungry".


I'm surprised the company hasn't told him to stop since they obviously are moving him away from the food crap.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*What I liked:*

* Ziggler: Man he is on fire lately. Definitely best part of the show. Delivered two fantastic promos and also had to the best match of the night with Cena. My stock in Ziggler is rising even more after the last two weeks. This guy should be world champion.

* Ryback: This was first week I actually was really impressed with him. The promo he delivered at the start of Raw was very good. I'm glad he cut down on the lame food references and he came across a lot more natural and intense. For the first time I could actually buy into him being a badass monster on the mic. I like how recently he has been selling more whilst still looking strong and his beat down on the shield was seriously impressive. Its giving the casuals more of a reason to invest in Ryback by having this new heel stable be a foil for Ryback. Good night for big hungry.

* The Shield: Really like where this is going. The interview I thought was good, not amazing but a good start and one that definitely has kept intrigue. Ambrose even scripted and having to act more normal than usual because of the angle really stood out with his mannerisms, facial expressions and body language. Reminded me of Brian Pillman/ the Joker, especially when he took off the mic. You could definitely tell Ambrose was a bit off the wall and is a loose cannon waiting to explode. As expected he stood out the most. And just think guys to those of us who know Ambrose's talent. This is like the smallest taste of what Ambrose is capable of.

Reigns surprised me and I really like the fact they are going with the almost silent muscle enforcer type gimmick. He is definitely imposing and intimidating, someone who is not to be messed with and who you listen to when he speaks. Complements Ambrose really well. Rollins....ehhh I don't think he fits the group, his promo was articulate and it was good. Does come across the most convicting in terms of the message and his idealism is reeking for sure. But to me he just doesn't suit being a heel in this group and doesn't quite fit in. I hope in the future he does turn face once this angle has ran a bit of its course.

The beat down to end the show I liked. Liked how they took out Kane and Bryan and especially standing their ground and not running away from Ryback. Too many times we see heels run away from the monster faces so it was a nice change to see the shield just be like "fucking bring it" and take the beating before coming back. Reigns's spear was :mark: :mark: :mark: Absolutely devastating, I loved it.

This certainly has my intrigue and interest so far.

* Ziggler vs Cena: Best match of the night for me. Great chemistry, Cena actually wrestling a lot better than normal in this match and Ziggler just looked awesome. Loved how Ziggler was made to look every bit Cena's opponent. Hated the ending and the booking of it. Ziggler should have gone over or it should been a DQ finish. Ziggler is on a roll and has momentum. I can't understand the life of me why WWE would want to halt it and not run with it fpalm.

* Cesaro vs Sheamus: Very good match, these two complement each other well. Cesaro's offense is so impressive and unique. That european uppercut to a flying Sheamus was unbelievable :mark: :mark: :mark:. Sheamus has been putting on some good matches recently with the right people who can get the best of him. Also made Cesaro look credible. (Y)

* Mysterio vs Bryan: Another very good match but this was very expected. Sort of a dream match almost. I know some people are upset that Rey won here but if its setting up for Team Hell No vs Reycara at TLC I have no problem with that. I just wish Bryan wasn't always the fall guy...

* Team Hell No segment: :lmao :lmao :lmao. This was gold, loved the play on the elections. Bryan was comedic gold again, his conviction behind the obviously rigged voting map was absolutely hilarious.

* Barrett's commentary: I enjoyed it quite a bit, very solid.

*What I hated*

* AJ Scandal: Ok this seriously has to end. Before this week I hated it but there were positives to look forward to but now I'm just sick of this every damn week and I don't think its just smarks that hate it either. This has dragged on for far too long now and needs to end soon. This segment was horrible with the exception of Cena and Ziggler's exchange at the end. This is also the first week where I've actually started to dislike the AJ character because she came across as obnoxious this week. End this stupid scandal crap, get AJ feuding with Tamina, seperate the Cena/Ziggler feud off into another direction and be done with it please :frustrate

* Filler: This show had so much filler in terms of matches and segments that it became such a drag to sit through. There are literally 3 storylines in the WWE right now and even that is a stretch now. Seriously, creative needs to come up with some angles and feuds for the mid card which doesn't have the same generic rinse repeat formula over and over again which I'm getting tired of.

* Khali vs Del Rio: shit match, like every other Khali match and Del Rio couldn't carry it. Waste of time.

* Tensai vs Kingston: boring match, these two don't work well together. Kingston just doesn't look believable fighting Tensai yet alone beating him. Came with the same offense that were meant to believe can take down Tensai. Nothing different from Kofi to switch it up for it be believable that he could actually beat Tensai. Tensai well...is the same boring washed up Albert as he has been since returning. YAWN.

* Tamina vs Alicia Fox: typical divas match. Tamina looked alright. Superfly splash is nowhere near as good as her fathers, though its okay. Tamina's promo directed to AJ was decent but unexciting.

* Sandow vs Ryder: complete filler match. Was dull. At least Sandow showed once again how great of a promo guy he is. Ryder has fallen so low since this time last year.

* Ryback vs O'Neill: Filler match to continue Ryback's momentum. More entertaining than most of Ryback's squashes. But still just a match for Ryback to look dominant in.


Overall this Raw was just such a drag. The AJ scandal really brought the show down and from there everything else just seemed to drag on and on. The Shield is literally the only interesting storyline going on and if it weren't for that, I would just be skipping Raw till when the Rock returns. Only that and the performances of Ryback and Ziggler were saving graces of the show. Some very good matches but just creatively except for the main angle, WWE are as dull as ever.

2/5.
__________________


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Cena forgetting to sell a fake leg injury during a match. It's Wrestlemania 23 all over again. Only difference is I don't think we're gonna get an hour-long Cena/Ziggler match to make up for Superman's mistake. 

I could just see the IWC creaming their collective pants with every word and syllable out of Ambrose's mouth. "OMG, he's FINALLY here!! He's talking on a live WWE show!! He's got such personality! He's already more over than Hogan, Austin and Rock combined!!! Give him the Title NOW!"

Sorry, but that had to be said. And I'm not kidding when I say that I believe a portion of you were actually thinking that!


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Man that was a terrible crowd.

Must have some decent cities coming up. TLC in New York will be an improvement at least.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

The shield? oh dear :cuss:


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, I don't like Ryback (even tho he was impressive last night), but you can't say that his promo was bad

that was a solid promo


I guess the thing that impresses me most about Ryback is that he's edgy, a wrestler whose neither a smiling babyface nor a cowardly heel, finally a badass character we could relate to, i'm sick of the likes of Sheamus and John Cena, constant smiling and shaking hands, I want someone to rebel and take charge, and just kicks ass whether good or bad

and btw his entrance during the last segment of the show was badass


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

septurum said:


> If all you are gonna do is complain, why do you still watch? I thought the show was quality, I gave it a 6.5/10. Then I come here and everybody is bitching and moaning. Stop fucking watching, all of you. Do yourself a favor.





Walk-In said:


> I'm going to be completely honest: WWE Monday Night RAW sucks. It's bad television. It has been that way for at least a year, sans one or two moments, which don't make up for the ridiculous amount of time given to us that is just terrible programming but I would argue it has been that way since about 2005.
> 
> That being said, the one constant question that comes up over the years is "if it sucks, why do you watch it?" and then people/posters try to make comparisons to other television shows like it's the same thing. "If Will & Grace sucks, would you keep watching it?" It's not the same thing. Will & Grace doesn't dictate, control and influence the ENTIRE industry that it is in.
> 
> ...


I'll just re-post this for the 1,000th time.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Crusade said:


> Sheamus has been putting on some good matches recently with the right people who can get the best of him. Also made Cesaro look credible. (Y)


Surely it's the other way around? Sheamus has been having very good television and PPV matches consistently for a while. I mean he's not wrestling the likes of <insert great ring worker here> every week either, he's managed to adapt and work with a number of different people e.g. Bryan, Show, Barret, Sandow, Cesaro. Guy is just a legit good wrestler. His character is less shit than it was this time 2 months ago, too which is a plus.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Faraday said:


> Surely it's the other way around? Sheamus has been having very good television and PPV matches consistently for a while. I mean he's not wrestling the likes of <insert great ring worker here> every week either, he's managed to adapt and work with a number of different people e.g. Bryan, Show, Barret, Sandow, Cesaro. Guy is just a legit good wrestler. His character is less shit than it was this time 2 months ago, too which is a plus.


Maybe you are right now but there was a period where Sheamus was not having good matches with certain talent but guys like Bryan could get great matches out of him. Might be why I have been perceiving that it is pairing him up with the right talent which is getting the great matches out of him.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

doc31 said:


> The shield? oh dear :cuss:


CM Punk is a huge Marvel fan, guessing he chose that name cause of SHIELD group that exists in Marvel.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Reactions_To_The_Shield_Ryback_s_Promos.html



> - With Vince McMahon still overseas visiting United States troops serving in the Middle East, Triple H was in charge at Mondays RAW. There was a much more laid-back environment at RAW, with fewer rewrites. The general feeling backstage was that things will be less tense behind the scenes when Vince McMahon eventually steps down and hands the reigns over to Triple H and Stephanie.
> 
> source: PWInsider


backstage mood yesterday without Vince. lol sounds like everybody wants Vince gone


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Every time Vince isn't backstage at Raw, the mood is always apparently much more relaxed and stress free. 

DAT VINNIE MAC

:vince


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

After Ryback segment i switched back to Ric Flair Collection. Ric Flair vs Kerry von Erich, 2 out of 3 falls match for NWA championship. Classic


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I guarantee when Triple H takes over the company, he's gonna turn into Vince. He's only "more laid back" because he doesn't have as many responsibilities. The pressure is going to make him snap.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Thats it for me. This show F%&//( sucks, it willbe a looong time before i watch WWE again.

F$%& YOU WWE.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I guarantee when Triple H takes over the company, he's gonna turn into Vince. He's only "more laid back" because he doesn't have as many responsibilities. The pressure is going to make him snap.


DAT SON IN LAW

:hhh

If you listen to him give recent interviews, he's already stressed to the max. Says he works more now than what he did when on the road as a talent. 24/7 job with 3 little kids at home. Pressure cooker waiting to go off lol. Nah. Vince's main problem is that, from most accounts, the guy is a control freak and doesn't seem to be able to delegate so he literally has his hand in _everything_. I don't think Trips has that problem.


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> Thats it for me. This show F%&//( sucks, it willbe a looong time before i watch WWE again.
> 
> F$%& YOU WWE.


Judging by your sig you clearly don't care much for it anyway. I watch both and already more interested in The Shield angle than Aces & Eights. Nothing wrong with doing a barely similar angle (a stable attacking a person is hardly new) especially if you can draw more interest and intrigue (not gunna say doing it better yet as that is to be seen).


On RAW; had some really good moments. Skipped through the usual drivel but really enjoyed the Cena-Ziggler match until the awful ending (also Cena's first STF where Dolph got to the ropes just looked a joke). But everything with The Shield, Ryback, Punk was good with Cesaro stealing the show!


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Reactions_To_The_Shield_Ryback_s_Promos.html
> 
> 
> 
> backstage mood yesterday without Vince. lol sounds like everybody wants Vince gone


well, for once the show felt less Garbage, even ryback who I don't really like was pretty good when cutting that promo, pretty sure vince is the one feeding all that Food innuendo garbage for him to say


----------



## STP (Sep 11, 2011)

Cesaro/Sheamus, Bryan/Mysterio, and any segment with Heyman saved the show for me. There was other things I enjoyed but much was pretty bland as par for the course. Cesaro is a beast! He had good chemistry with Sheamus and I'd like to see a feud down the line. Great moves pulled out by Cesero throughout the match. The Shield segment was alright for what it was. Didn't give away a ton about them which keeps mystery. If I'd have to bet on who the leader is I'd say Ambrose. Reigns is the muscle. Ambrose is going to be fantastic, Rollins could go either way, but didn't really like Reign's previous gimmick/ring work in FCW so cautious. Great look but we've seen guys that that fizzle out but you never know. 

Kofi and Khali really bore me. I want to like Barrett, and think I will in a year or so, but just seems to be struggling to put things all together. Ryder needs a heel turn desperately. I can't wait until they bring Wyatt/Harper and The Ascension to the main roster. Hopefully will see Ohno in six months too. Can't wait for the re-debut of Johnny Curtis with the Fandago gimmick. Hope he's as sleezy and creepy as I'm dreaming about. Hope people give him a chance as he can be entertaining as a creepy heel.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

between having to watch cena make out with my girlfriend AJ yet again and having my fav wrestler Bryan get screwed out of a twitter poll(that had to be obvious to everyone as soon as Kane was announced the winner) and then later job yet again on tv i'm fucking sick of it. how the hell is daniel bryan a fucking jobber?! he's the best wrestler in the wwe!!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> Thats it for me. This show F%&//( sucks, it willbe a looong time before i watch WWE again.
> 
> F$%& YOU WWE.


_
Hush little baby, don't you cry..._


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't wait untill Ambrose contributes precisely nothing to ratings. In fact, I predict a further decline.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

roadkill_ said:


> I can't wait untill Ambrose contributes precisely nothing to ratings. In fact, I predict a further decline.


Yeah, those precious ratings. Honestly, do you care more about what other people think of the show rather than your own opinion?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

roadkill_ said:


> I can't wait untill Ambrose contributes precisely nothing to ratings. In fact, I predict a further decline.


First of all, who gives a shit about ratings anymore? Why do you care so much about what are people watch, does it spoil the fun for you? Secondly, who ever claimed Ambrose will single handedly spawn another wrestling boom? That's fucking ridiculous. Your post is everything that's wrong with the IWC.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I guarantee when Triple H takes over the company, he's gonna turn into Vince. He's only "more laid back" because he doesn't have as many responsibilities. The pressure is going to make him snap.


Luckily Stephanie will be the one taking over, not HHH.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Thats it for me. This show F%&//( sucks, it willbe a looong time before i watch WWE again.
> 
> F$%& YOU WWE.


You think Aces and 8s is an original storyline?!?!?

You miss ECW invasion? Outsiders? NWO again? Nexus?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Quasi Juice said:


> *Luckily* Stephanie will be the one taking over, not HHH.


Choose your words carefully, sir.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

roadkill_ said:


> I can't wait untill Ambrose contributes precisely nothing to ratings. In fact, I predict a further decline.


Sadly many of us have grown out of the phase where something's worth is dependent on what other people think of it, so we can't have as much fun.


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

ryback/vickie = stone cold/vince .... the crowd would go insane if ryback shell shocked vickie


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

pushJTG said:


> ryback/vickie = stone cold/vince .... the crowd would go insane if ryback shell shocked vickie


If she can handle the tombstone piledriver I'm sure shell shocked wouldn't hurt. :hogan


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

pushJTG said:


> ryback/vickie = stone cold/vince .... the crowd would go insane if ryback shell shocked vickie


LOL! If Ryback shell shocked Vickie, it would be beyond epic.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

pushJTG said:


> ryback/vickie = stone cold/vince .... *the crowd would go insane if ryback shell shocked vickie*


So would the soccer moms and the likes of Mattel, unfortunately. And not in a good way.

People who can't see how badly WWE have limited themselves since 2008 are kidding themselves. At least pushing 'Be A Star!' on TV seems to have stopped recently.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I enjoyed this Raw, mostly that is... Ending was expected, loved how Ambrose was going nuts again on Rybacks head, pat pat pat pat is what you constantly heard. And finally a good spear again! When he speared Ryback, Punk fell with his full weight on Rybacks chest.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

WWE needs to make some serious changes. The company is on cruise control and has been, more or less, since 2008. 


Such a stale product. Its not 1995 bad though. They have to let the talent go...let these cats breathe man. Too much control and too many rules. There's nothing edgy or must see going on.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Push Sandow


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

jonoaries said:


> WWE needs to make some serious changes. The company is on cruise control and has been, more or less, since 2008.
> 
> 
> Such a stale product. Its not 1995 bad though. They have to let the talent go...let these cats breathe man. Too much control and too many rules. There's nothing edgy or must see going on.


Who should they let go?

I'd go with firing Alex Riley (hasn't done much, he may do better at TNA), Camacho, Cameron, Curt Hawkins, Darren Young, Khali, Hornswoggle, Layla, Michael McGillicutty, Naomi, Tensai and Yoshi Tatsu.

I'd also get rid of Jerry Lawler, and bring back JBL or JR, with Vince as an occasional guest commentator.


----------

